# PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Och menno. Man kommt über die PCG nicht zu dem alten Thread 

MfG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Tja, leider sind die schönen Comments alle weg. Ließ sich leider nicht umgehen.


----------



## GoZoU (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Gleich mal nen Test-Comment hier lassen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tja, leider sind die schönen Comments alle weg. Ließ sich leider nicht umgehen.


 
Weißt du was echt blöde ist?

Ich kann in anderen Threads nicht antworten obwohl ich angemeldet bin. Dann steht immer da, das ich keine Berechtigung habe.

Des Weiteren fehlt die Funktion, dass man vom Newscomment, direkt auf die News und nicht über Home, zurückkommt.

Siehe auch News zur Umstellung um 11:42 Uhr


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Interessanter Weise konnte ich vor DaStash nachricht nicht mal auf diesen thread antworten. mal schauen wie es in einer paar stunden ausschaut.
Ich bin nch nicht so ganz überzeugt davon.

P.S. ihr solltet mal das extreme und PCGH Hardwarelogo überarbeiten bzw kleiner machen. Vielleicht 60% der größe. Säh glaube ich besser aus, wenn eure werbeträger das mitmachen... Irgendwie finde ich sieht das inhomogen aus


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Interessanter Weise konnte ich vor DaStash nachricht nicht mal auf diesen thread antworten. mal schauen wie es in einer paar stunden ausschaut.
> Ich bin nch nicht so ganz überzeugt davon.
> 
> P.S. ihr solltet mal das extreme und PCGH Hardwarelogo überarbeiten bzw kleienr machen. Vielleicht 60% der größe. Säh glaube ich besser aus, wenn eure werbeträger das mitmachen...


 
Genauso erging es mir wenn ich versucht habe auf die Infonews/ neues System onliene, zu antworten. Ich hatte angeblich nicht die Berechtigung

mfG


----------



## TSchaK (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genauso erging es mir wenn ich versucht habe auf die Infonews/ neues System onliene, versucht habe zu antworten. Ich hatte angeblich nicht die Berechtigung
> 
> mfG


selbe auch bei mir 
aber hier gehts ja jetz
bei der benachrichtigungs news aber imernoch ne


----------



## No1-Obaruler (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Das neue Foren-System ist mal so ziemlich Kernschrott, mich haben die Herren damit wohl verloren, ich kann mit dem neuen Forum einfach nix anfangen ... echt schade !


----------



## BigBubby (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich finde es hat seine Übersicht verloren. Kann man nicht irgendwie nur vom Forum selbst die Schriftgröße und alles ändern? Im profil kann man ja alles einstellen.
dazu was ist aus meine letzten Threads geworden. Gibts keien solche Funktion mehr oder wo hat sie die versteckt


----------



## Falk (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Kommentare funktionieren jetzt auch in den anderen Bereichen, Sachen die Umstellung betreffend bitte hier weiterdiskutieren:

PCGH - News: PCGH-Community: Umstellung beginnt, neues Kommentar-System - pcgh, extreme, community


----------



## WooMaker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Naja, mir fehlt auch teilweise noch die Übersicht.


----------



## dirtyha (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Wenn ich die Einzelteile des AMD-Systems bei Alternate einzeln in den Warenkorb schmeisse, ist es günstiger als der Komplett-PC.
Klar könnte man jetzt sagen, dafür bekomme ich den PC zusammengebaut, aber hieß es nicht irgendwo, dass es trotzdem günstiger wäre?

Ohne Versand 640€
Ist doch ein recht hoher unterschied. Oder habe ich was vergessen?

MDT DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit (Art.-Nr.: IBIEUM)
€ 30,-*

EKL Alpenföhn "Zugspitze" (Art.-Nr.: HXLE52)
€ 29,90*

AMD Phenom X4 9550 (Art.-Nr.: HEGA39)
€ 124,-*

Seasonic S12II-430HB (Art.-Nr.: TN4E50)
€ 64,-*

Samsung HD322HJ 320 GB (Art.-Nr.: A9BU30)
€ 41,-*

Sharkoon Revenge Economy-Edition (Art.-Nr.: TQXS20)
€ 32,-*

MSI K9A2 CF-F (Art.-Nr.: GEEM20)
€ 72,-*

Samsung SH-S223F (Art.-Nr.: CEBU16)
€ 27,90*

Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 (Art.-Nr.: TL6S05)
€ 7,90*

Sapphire HD4870 (Art.-Nr.: JBXSUC)
€ 212,-*

Zwischensumme:
€ 640,70


Idee finde ich aber sehr gut. Umsetzung geht so.
Und als Verbesserungsvorschlag würde ich sagen. Den PC auf bestes P/L-Verhältnis bzw. FpS/Euro trimmen und dafür lieber verschiedene Preiskategorien.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also ganz ehrlich:

Die Wahl des Boards und des Prozessors find ich a bisserl arg unschön.

Einmal kostet ein 9850 bzw 9950 geradmal ~15€ mehr, zum anderen gibts auch bessere Boards!
Das K9A2 CF-F mit der ollen SB600 ist absolut nicht zu empfehlen, eben weil die SB600 ein paar Macken hat.
Als Board wäre hier das neue MSI KA790 eine Option, allerdings wohl bei Druck noch nicht verfügbar, das M3A78 PRO oder M3N78 PRO aber schon, beide unterstützen auch 140W CPUs, auch der Preisbereich ist ähnlich.


Auch beim NT gibts mittlererweile bessere, das Seasonic ist aber unterm Strich OK.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



dirtyha schrieb:


> Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Wenn ich die Einzelteile des AMD-Systems bei Alternate einzeln in den Warenkorb schmeisse, ist es günstiger als der Komplett-PC.
> Klar könnte man jetzt sagen, dafür bekomme ich den PC zusammengebaut, aber hieß es nicht irgendwo, dass es trotzdem günstiger wäre?


 
Jep richtig
Hier das Originalzitat:


			
				pcgh_Daniel_W schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die Komponenten einzeln in den Warenkorb legt, zahlt übrigens mehr. Geld spart man also schon, wenn man sich für den Komplett-PC entscheidet...


Ich würde sagen, These widerlegt 

Ansonsten stimm ich Dir zur. Es wäre besser die Zusammenstellung nur nach dem P/L Wert zu richten. Dann macht man drei verschiedene Preisklassen und somit sollte für jeden etwas dabei sein.

Et voilas 

MfG


----------



## greentea908 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich finde diese Sache gut. Endlich mal normale PCs die für alles ausreichen ohne lächerliche Monsternetzteile und Möchtegern Power RAMs mit Killer Timings. Die Preise sind auch wirklich akzeptabel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, These widerlegt


Und wie soll ich, ohne Windows, den Rechner zum spielen nutzen?!

Linux mit Wine find ich persönlich nicht sonderlich prickelnd...


----------



## Stergi (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



> Und wie soll ich, ohne Windows, den Rechner zum spielen nutzen?!
> 
> Linux mit Wine find ich persönlich nicht sonderlich prickelnd...



wie meinst du das, jetzt auf den vergleich einzeln/ komplett PC bezogen?
Beim PCGH-PC ist ja auch kein Betriebsystem dabei.
Ich persönlich finde dies Gut, da man so die freie wahl hat, und wer hat nicht eine Windowskopie zu Hause rumliegen?


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich, ohne Windows, den Rechner zum spielen nutzen?!


 
Gute Frage. Das ist ein Manko was mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen ist. Die Frage musst du also an die PCGH Verantwortlichen lenken, die haben ja die Rechner zusammengebaut. 

MfG


----------



## Bloemfontein (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich finde den PCGH-PC gut/inordnung viel besser als einige Shops, wo's Komplettsys' gibt
Aber das mit den verschiedenen Preis-Klassen würde ich gut finden


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Finde ich echt eine tolle Idee, Preis-/ Leistung ist top. 
Ich werde auch ständig von Freunden gefragt welchen PC sie denn nun kaufen sollen, mal sehen, vllt. kann ich ja den ein oder anderen für den PCGH-PC begeistern.


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Ich finde den PCGH-PC gut/inordnung viel besser als einige Shops, wo's Komplettsys' gibt
> Aber das mit den verschiedenen Preis-Klassen würde ich gut finden


 das ist klar da ihn ja die PCGH Redakteure zusammen gestellt haben ...
Aber tolle Komplettsysteme


----------



## Wulf (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich würde mich für das Intel-System interessieren. Bestehen seitens des Netzwerkes noch genügend Reserven für OC der CPU E8400 und kann dann z.B. auch noch eine 2. Festplatte eingebaut werden. Mir scheint, als sei das Netzteil schon an der Grenze.


----------



## hohecker (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hab selbst nen C2D 8400 mit ner 9800GT am Start. Mein NT ist ein 380W von Tagan und hab noch keine Probs. Denke mal, das da ein 430W auch keine großen Probs bekommen könnte, ausser man baut ne 2. Graka ein..


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Tja, leider sind die schönen Comments alle weg. Ließ sich leider nicht umgehen.



Ich glaub ich hab Ironie entdeckt. Bekomm ich jetzt sonen PC geschenkt? 

Edit: Man kann übrigens noch immer alle Threads im alten Forum lesen. *http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum
*Darunter auch die News-Threads.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



DaStash schrieb:


> Jep richtig
> Hier das Originalzitat:
> 
> Ich würde sagen, These widerlegt
> ...



Stimmt nicht. In der Kalkulation fehlt der Zusammenbau und den berechnet Alternate mit 79 Euro - siehe Webseite. Dafür gibt es dann auch Rückgaberecht + Garantie auf den Komplett-PC. Meine Aussage stimmt also nach wie vor.


----------



## MarcelRamon (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Man kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen... so oder ähnlich dürfte die Zielsetzung der pcgh_Redaktion geheißen haben, denke ich. Das es im nachhinein wieder zig Leute gibt, die an der einen oder anderen Komponente etwas zu bemäkeln haben und eine andere, ihrer Meinung nach bessere empfehlen, war eh klar. 

Ob man nun anderen Speicher als MDT oder mehr hätte nehmen können, ein etwas besseres Mainboard oder anstatt einer GTX260 eine HD4870 - darüber scheiden sich eh die Geister. Vor allem, wenn man sich in Bezug auf die Grafikkartenentscheidung, die Kaufberatungsthreads dazu durchliest. Stichworte: Nvidia/ATI-Fanboys 

Ich finde das Angebot sehr gut, vor allem in Bezug darauf, wenn man sieht, wie andere Fertig-PCs manchmal zusammengestellt sind. Denn bei solchen Angeboten wird nur zu oft an den falschen Enden (meistens bei der Grafikkarte oder dem schlechten Mainboard) gespart. Von fehleden OC Möglichkeiten und anderen Problemen, die sowas mit sich bringt, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



MarcelRamon schrieb:


> Man kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen... so oder ähnlich dürfte die Zielsetzung der pcgh_Redaktion geheißen haben, denke ich. Das es im nachhinein wieder zig Leute gibt, die an der einen oder anderen Komponente etwas zu bemäkeln haben und eine andere, ihrer Meinung nach bessere empfehlen, war eh klar.
> 
> Ob man nun anderen Speicher als MDT oder mehr hätte nehmen können, ein etwas besseres Mainboard oder anstatt einer GTX260 eine HD4870 - darüber scheiden sich eh die Geister. Vor allem, wenn man sich in Bezug auf die Grafikkartenentscheidung, die Kaufberatungsthreads dazu durchliest. Stichworte: Nvidia/ATI-Fanboys
> 
> Ich finde das Angebot sehr gut, vor allem in Bezug darauf, wenn man sieht, wie andere Fertig-PCs manchmal zusammengestellt sind. Denn bei solchen Angeboten wird nur zu oft an den falschen Enden (meistens bei der Grafikkarte oder dem schlechten Mainboard) gespart. Von fehleden OC Möglichkeiten und anderen Problemen, die sowas mit sich bringt, ganz zu schweigen.



Besser hätte ich es auch nicht formulieren können - danke MarcelRamon.


----------



## olsystems (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Leute seit zufrieden das sich die Radaktion sich die Mühe macht und sowas auf die Beine stellt.

Es gibt genug Leute die keine Lust oder Zeit haben sich einen PC alleine zusammen zustellen oder gar zusammen zubauen.

Die Komponetten sind auch alle gut OC geeignet.

LG
olsystems


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



olsystems schrieb:


> Leute seit zufrieden das sich die Radaktion sich die Mühe macht und sowas auf die Beine stellt.
> 
> Es gibt genug Leute die keine Lust oder Zeit haben sich einen PC alleine zusammen zustellen oder gar zusammen zubauen.
> 
> ...


dem kann man nur zustimmen für unerfahrene ist das ein gutes angebot weil man ja zb bei Fujitsu siemens meiner Meinung nach über den tisch gezogen wird außerdem kennt man dann die hardware


----------



## MarcelRamon (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Eben drum. Man hört ja nur zu oft von diversen Komplett PCs, dass man damit nicht übertakten kann, die Grafikkarte kann nicht ausgetauscht werden weil ne Onboard ist, der Speicher ist zu langsam, der Prozessor wird ausgebremst und und und. 
Sicher, man kann sich die Komponenten auch selber zusammen suchen, indem man Preise und Reviews vergleicht, was aber ne Menge Zeit in Anspruch nimmt - spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, da ich seit 2 Wochen auch nix anderes mache als städnig zu vergleichen, weil ich mir nächsten Monat nen neuen PC holen möchte ^_^


----------



## DaStash (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. In der Kalkulation fehlt der Zusammenbau und den berechnet Alternate mit 79 Euro - siehe Webseite. Dafür gibt es dann auch Rückgaberecht + Garantie auf den Komplett-PC. Meine Aussage stimmt also nach wie vor.


 
Mhh ok. Kann es sein das ihr al PCGH Rabatt auf die Hardware, schon alleine wegen der voraussichtlichen Stückzahl, bekommt?
Dann müsste man diese nämlich gegenrechnen und schon sollte der Einzelkauf wieder billiger sein. Aber egal, dass ist jetzt sowieso nur noch Prinzipienreiterei.

Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde eure Angebote ziemlich gut. Bin schon auf die nächste Generation gespannt und auf etwaige "Optimierungen" bezüglich der Prozessorwahl. 

MfG


----------



## Oliver (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Bei einigen Komponenten mussten wir bei der Zusammenstellung Kompromisse eingehen, beispielsweise weil der Kühler zu schwer war, etc pp.

Für den Preis kann man aber absolut nicht meckern, zumal die Verarbeitung sehr gut ist.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Für den Preis kann man aber absolut nicht meckern, zumal die Verarbeitung sehr gut ist.


Was anderes hätte ich auch gar nicht erwartet.


----------



## Jas0n (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Schöne Zusammenstellung und n akzeptabler Preis für Alternate 

Geht aber noch billiger und besser 

für 80€ weniger hab ich 4GB Ram und doppelt so viel HDD Speicher und dank XenCore Lüftern ist das System noch flüsterleise ...

Aber das ist wirklich meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau


----------



## Nomad360 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo ihr PC-Bastler 

erstmal: total geil von PCGH soetwas anzubieten! Besonders diejenigen die von den Komponenten nichts verstehen wird hier ein leistungsstarkes System geboten.
Nun meine Frage, welches OS sollte ich mir für den Intel-Rechner kaufen? Win XP 32bit, Vista 32bit oder Vista 64bit? Oder wäre es sinnvoller _(eventuell die HDD noch aufzuwerten und)_ XP und Vista beide zu installieren?

MfG-
Nomad360


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also ich hatte schon alle der aufgezählten Betriebssysteme min länger als ein halbes Jahr. 
Ich würde ganz klar zu Vista x64 greifen, das ist das, was ich momentan auch habe 

Willkommen @ PCGHX


----------



## Nomad360 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Thx ^^

Noch eine Frage, liegt dem PC eigentlich eine Treiber-CD bei, oder ist das nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten? Das geht jetzt leider aus dem Angebot nicht hervor.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Keine Ahnung, aber Treiber kann man doch heutzutage im Inet laden.
(Da sind sie dann auch aktuell )


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Das Intel System ist meiner Meinung nach wohl überlegt.

Bei dem AMD System habe ich eher das Gefühl das da die Würfel entschieden haben.

Das Board ist mit die schlechteste Wahl die man einem anbieten kann.
Die 600SB und CF gibt es nur mit 2x8.

Wer ein AMD Spielesystem haben will und zB einen 22" TFT hat wäre mit dieser Zusammenstellung bei weitem besser bedient.

X2 5400+ BE - 780G/700 oder 790GX/750 Board - HD 4850.
Absolut gut zum Zocken und weitaus günstiger in der Anschaffung.

Auch würde ich nicht bei Alternate kaufen, denn das ist mit der teuerste Shop.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Nomad360 schrieb:


> Thx ^^
> 
> Noch eine Frage, liegt dem PC eigentlich eine Treiber-CD bei, oder ist das nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten? Das geht jetzt leider aus dem Angebot nicht hervor.



Ja da liegen neben den Treiber-CDs für Mainboard und Grafikkarte auch die ganzen Handbücher etc. bei. Außerdem ist noch diverses Zubehör dabei wie Kabel und Adapter und Gehäusezeugs für Erweiterungen.


----------



## Eddi110 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



MarcelRamon schrieb:


> Man kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen... so oder ähnlich dürfte die Zielsetzung der pcgh_Redaktion geheißen haben, denke ich. Das es im nachhinein wieder zig Leute gibt, die an der einen oder anderen Komponente etwas zu bemäkeln haben und eine andere, ihrer Meinung nach bessere empfehlen, war eh klar.
> 
> Ob man nun anderen Speicher als MDT oder mehr hätte nehmen können, ein etwas besseres Mainboard oder anstatt einer GTX260 eine HD4870 - darüber scheiden sich eh die Geister. Vor allem, wenn man sich in Bezug auf die Grafikkartenentscheidung, die Kaufberatungsthreads dazu durchliest. Stichworte: Nvidia/ATI-Fanboys
> 
> Ich finde das Angebot sehr gut, vor allem in Bezug darauf, wenn man sieht, wie andere Fertig-PCs manchmal zusammengestellt sind. Denn bei solchen Angeboten wird nur zu oft an den falschen Enden (meistens bei der Grafikkarte oder dem schlechten Mainboard) gespart. Von fehleden OC Möglichkeiten und anderen Problemen, die sowas mit sich bringt, ganz zu schweigen.


 

Da schließ ich mich an!Ich soll für nen Freund nen Rechner empfehlen und der Intel-PC entspricht dem,was ich zusammerngestellt hab.
Hab ihm den Link geschickt,mal sehen ob er auf nen Vierkerner besteht.
Das Peis-Leistungsverhältnis ist doch oki.....Ich finde die Kabelverlegung ist sehr sauber und alles sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus.Bin begeistert!!!!


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Natürlich kann man es nicht jedem recht machen. Darum geht es aber nicht und somit ist dieses Argument keines.
Es geht darum, dass man Spiele Grafikkarten in Systeme verbaut, diese Systeme mit Spiele Benches testet aber in das AMD System einen langsamen Quad einbaut. Einen langsamen Quad, der laut eigener Aussage von PCGH keine gute Wahl ist für einen Spiele PC. Die andere Sache ist auch noch, dass man unterschiedliche Grafikkarten nutz und dann auch noch eine Verbrauchsmessung macht indem das AMD System noch schlechter weg kommt. Dazu wird auch noch ein Board eingebaut, welches meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit ist und bemängelt die wenigen Anschlüsse die dieses Board hat.
Nur darum geht es.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe.
Einen X2 6000+ 65nm und ein 790GX Board wäre die passende Wahl gewesen und hätte ein deutlich besseres P/L Verhältnis gebracht bei einem besseren Stromverbrauch und eine bessere Leistung erzielt bei den Benches die benutzt wurden. Nebenbei hätte man dann noch die gleiche Grafikkarte für beide System nutzen müssen.
Das verbaute Board für das AMD System macht auf mich den Eindruck als würde man damit Reste verscherbeln betreiben.


----------



## Bob (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich finde 2GB Ram und 320GB Festplatte beim heutigen Technikstand und angesichts der niedrigen Preise ein bisschen arg wenig. Für ca. 40€  gibt es schon 4GB und für weniger als 60€ eine gute 640GB Festplatte. Das dürfte bei dem Budget eigentlich drin sein.


----------



## Andy12345 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Reicht das Netzteil noch für 2 GB Ram und eine 500 GB Festplatte? Wie Zukunftsicher ist der PC? Meinen alten habe ich jetzt 6 Jahre lang. Pentium 4 2,53 GH und eine G-Force 4 TI (war damals der burner )


----------



## Flatron (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ähm mal ne Frage, ich habe mir den Intel rechner bestellt und habe nun gelesen, dass Geforce nun gaub 10 Partner verloren hat wegen dem sogenannten "Heat Bug". 
Bei sehr vielen Karten soll der heatspreader nen total beschissenen Kontakt zur gpu haben = werden zu heiß, auf maximal temperatur 105°C = Lüfter dreht dauernd auf 100% und Karte taktet dauernd runter = Dauerruckler beim Zoggn. Daher mach ich mir ein bissel Sorgen. Oder weiß da einer was obs bei Alternate geprüft wird oder so?


----------



## namoet (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

ist zwar nicht die wichtigste komponente, aber das dvd laufwerk ist ********. habs mir auch gekauft und ist schon nach ein paar monaten kaputt. bin anscheinend auch nicht der einzige, dem das passiert ist.


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Flatron schrieb:


> Ähm mal ne Frage, ich habe mir den Intel rechner bestellt und habe nun gelesen, dass Geforce nun gaub 10 Partner verloren hat wegen dem sogenannten "Heat Bug".
> Bei sehr vielen Karten soll der heatspreader nen total beschissenen Kontakt zur gpu haben = werden zu heiß, auf maximal temperatur 105°C = Lüfter dreht dauernd auf 100% und Karte taktet dauernd runter = Dauerruckler beim Zoggn. Daher mach ich mir ein bissel Sorgen. Oder weiß da einer was obs bei Alternate geprüft wird oder so?


Soweit ich weiß, ist das totale Panikmache. Es gibt/gab aber da Probleme mit Notebook-CPUs. Da wird neuerdings ein anderes Lot eingesetzt, um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Betrifft aber nicht die Desktopkarten.

Ich finde die Zusammenstellung der beiden PCs sehr gut gelungen. Noch nie gabs soviel Power für so wenig Kohle. Prima. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man für einen gebrauchten minimum 500€ in dieser Klasse abdrücken muss und dann im Prinzip null Garantie hat, ist das schon bemerkenswert, was da die Redaktion zusammen mit Alternate auf die Füße gestellt hat.


----------



## Amigo (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mal ne Frage, könnt ihr keinen Link auf Alternate setzten der [url=http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,661819/News/Der_offizielle_PCGH-PC_ist_ab_sofort_verfuegbar]hier her führt?[/URL]

Steht ja so gut wie nix zu den Komponenten zu...die meißten wissen zwar wo sie gucken müssten, aber für den ein oder anderen wär es vlt. hilfreich... 

Nur so als konstruktive Kritik!


----------



## CHICOLORES (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

naja .... die meisten wissen vielmehr was mit den Komponenten gemeint ist als wo sie guggen müssten!

Zumindest die, die regelmäßig die Testberichte auf PCGH durchschaun


----------



## Amigo (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



CHICOLORES schrieb:


> naja .... die meisten wissen vielmehr was mit den Komponenten gemeint ist als wo sie guggen müssten!
> 
> Zumindest die, die regelmäßig die Testberichte auf PCGH durchschaun


Glaube wir haben beide Unrecht... 

Finde es einfach doof das da nur 320GB Platte steht, oder nix zum NT außer 430 Watt.
Keine Angabe zum Hersteller von Graka, Modell... 

Gut es steht PCGH drauf, von daher wird schon nur gutes verbaut seein...Was ja auch der Fall ist.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, könnt ihr keinen Link auf Alternate setzten der http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,661819/News/Der_offizielle_PCGH-PC_ist_ab_sofort_verfuegbar/hier her führt?
> 
> Steht ja so gut wie nix zu den Komponenten zu...die meißten wissen zwar wo sie gucken müssten, aber für den ein oder anderen wär es vlt. hilfreich...
> 
> Nur so als konstruktive Kritik!



Danke für die konstruktive Kritik. Jetzt ist in der Beschreibung bei Alternate auch ein Link zu dem PCGH-Artikel mit weiteren Infos zum PC zu finden.

Check ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Systeme - Komplettsysteme


----------



## Amigo (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Der AMD geht anscheinend besser weg...


----------



## Prinzchen1990 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Der intel PC macht im 3D 06 13600 Punkte.

Ich habe auch einen E8400 @ 3,6Ghz
und eine 3870 @ 837Mhz

und mache schon 11112 Punkte.
ich hätte gedacht die 260GTX geht punktemäßig mehr ab.


----------



## cyco99 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Beide PC´s sind sehr gut zusammengestellt. Gute Leistung PCGH 
Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass auch das P/L-Verhältnis und die Lautstärke berücksichtigt wurden und nicht einfach die teuersten und sinnlosesten Komponenten hineingeklatscht wurden.
Für Leute, die nicht basteln wollen, die perfekte Lösung!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



cyco99 schrieb:


> Beide PC´s sind sehr gut zusammengestellt. Gute Leistung PCGH
> Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass auch das P/L-Verhältnis und die Lautstärke berücksichtigt wurden und nicht einfach die teuersten und sinnlosesten Komponenten hineingeklatscht wurden.
> Für Leute, die nicht basteln wollen, die perfekte Lösung!


Naja, ich hätte in den AMD PC eine stärkere CPU eingebaut, zumal zwischen X4 9550 und X4 9850 nur ca. 14€ liegen...
Aber ansonsten, TOP.


----------



## Flatron (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hätte in den AMD PC eine stärkere CPU eingebaut, zumal zwischen X4 9550 und X4 9850 nur ca. 14€ liegen...
> Aber ansonsten, TOP.



Genau so beim Intel E8500 statt E8400, auch nur 15 € mehr.


----------



## towky (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

na über 15€ wäre das schon gewesen beim E8500, nach Alternate Preisen, kannst ja
 nicht ein beliebigen Händler nehmen. Man wollte bestimmt beim AMD PC auch unter der
 700 € Grenze bleiben, ist halt Preispsychologie, 679,- sehen halt besser aus als z.B.
 709,- €uro.


----------



## kuer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



towky schrieb:


> na über 15€ wäre das schon gewesen beim E8500, nach Alternate Preisen, kannst ja
> nicht ein beliebigen Händler nehmen. Man wollte bestimmt beim AMD PC auch unter der
> 700 € Grenze bleiben, ist halt Preispsychologie, 679,- sehen halt besser aus als z.B.
> 709,- €uro.


 

Also ich hätte wenn schon beide gleich teuer gemacht . Dann hätte der AMD PC einen besseren Prozessor bekommen und ein besseres Mainboard . Dann hätte natürlich der Intel PC schlecht ausgesehen . Ich bin entäuscht von dem Angebot . Sorry


----------



## Flatron (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



towky schrieb:


> na über 15€ wäre das schon gewesen beim E8500, nach Alternate Preisen, kannst ja
> nicht ein beliebigen Händler nehmen. Man wollte bestimmt beim AMD PC auch unter der
> 700 € Grenze bleiben, ist halt Preispsychologie, 679,- sehen halt besser aus als z.B.
> 709,- €uro.



Gut, bei Alternate wären's halt 20,40 € gewesen. Absolut lohnenswert. 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Sockel_775_Core_2_Duo/Intel(R)/Core_2_Duo_E8400/245111/?

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_Sockel_775_Core_2_Duo/Intel(R)/Core_2_Duo_E8500/266621/?



Interessanterweise wird in der selben Ausgabe, auf Seite 90 als Preis-Leistungs-Empfehlung ein Rechner mit dem Core 2 Duo E8500 und 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher empfohlen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Flatron schrieb:


> Genau so beim Intel E8500 statt E8400, auch nur 15 € mehr.


Aber die beiden haben eben kein allzu großen Leistungsunterschied...
Zwischen Phenom X4 9550 und X4 9850 liegen in der Spielperformace ja schon wieder Welten....


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ja, 8500 und 8500 sind nur 170MHz.

Beim 9550 und 9850 liegen 300MHz, zum 9950 (der das gleiche wie der 9850 kostet, in der 140W Version) sinds nochmal 100MHz mehr...
Auch das AMD Board ist eher 'ne Krücke, die nicht gerad den besten Ruf hat...


----------



## Olija (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich finde das Angebot alles in allem recht gut. Nur hätte ich im Intel-Rechner gerne 4GB RAM. Weiß allerdings nicht genau welchen ich mir dazu mitbestellen sollte. Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte? Funktionieren 4x1GB von dem bereits verwendeten MDT DDR2-800?

Welches Betriebssystem würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein altes XP nochmal zu verwenden. (kostet nix!)

Gruß
Oli


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Oli schrieb:


> Ich finde das Angebot alles in allem recht gut. Nur hätte ich im Intel-Rechner gerne 4GB RAM. Weiß allerdings nicht genau welchen ich mir dazu mitbestellen sollte. Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte? Funktionieren 4x1GB von dem bereits verwendeten MDT DDR2-800?
> 
> Welches Betriebssystem würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein altes XP nochmal zu verwenden. (kostet nix!)
> 
> ...



4x 1 GB von dem MDT-RAM ist kein Problem, das kannst du also ruhig mit bestellen. Allerdings solltest du dann auch ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem installieren, sonst bringen dir 4 GB RAM wenig, da die dann nicht erkannt werden. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum wir uns bei der Standardausstattung gegeben 4 GB RAM entschieden haben -  wer ein 64-Bit-Betriebssystem hat, kann ja einfach nachrüsten.


----------



## Wulf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

Ich bekomme meinen bestellten Intel-PC in den nächsten Tagen.
Nun habe ich die einfache Frage, kann ich die Betriebssystem-DVD direkt in das Laufwerk legen und den Rechner starten und wird dann automatisch das Installationsmenü aufgerufen -
oder müssen Voreinstellungen im Bios vorgenommen werden (welche) bzw. vorher noch ein Treiber installiert werden. 

Wenn ich die Auskunft erhalten könnte, dann habe ich beim Start des Systems die entsprechende Sicherheit.

Jetzt schon, vielen Dank !

Wulf


----------



## Oliver (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Normalerweise sollte der Rechner von CD booten und somit die Installation starten, wenn kein Betriebssystem auf der Festplatte gefunden wird. Tut er das Wieder Erarten nicht, dann musst du das DVD-Laufwerk als primäres Boot-Gerät im BIOS auswählen (dürfte unter Advanced BIOS Features zu finden sein).


----------



## Wulf (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort,

sollten wichtige Treiber (Lan + Intel über USB-Stick) schon während der Vista-Abfrage installiert werden oder reicht es, nach der Vistainstallation die beiliegende Treiber-CD einzulegen und automatisch zu installieren.

Auch jetzt schon vielen Dank für eine Antwort!

Wulf


----------



## CrashStyle (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Könnte man das Angebot nicht so machen das man Komponenten auswählen kann? Z.b. anderen porzi oder andere Graka?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Dann nimm doch einfach die gleichen Teile von Alternate im Konfigurator und lass ihn bauen.
Imo baut jeder, der es kann, seinen PC selbst...
Außerdem würde das Anfänger nur verwirren.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> ....
> Imo baut jeder, der es kann, seinen PC selbst...
> ....



Und dann sollte er nicht bei Alternate bestellen, ist dies doch einer der teuersten Läden.

Hardwareversand baut auch die PC zusammen wenn man das wünscht.
MIX Computer, Mindfactory, City Drive. VV-Computer sind immer günstiger als Alternate. Ich kaufe nur bei diesen Shops ein, noch nie war Alternate in irgendwas günstiger als die genannten Shops und deswegen komme ich nie in die Verlegenheit dort zu bestellen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur einmal bei Alternate was gekauft, weil die damlas das Board hatten (Biostar T-Force 6100) welches ich auf die schnelle wollte.
PCGH ist halt ein Werbeträger für Alternate.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> PCGH ist halt ein Werbeträger für Alternate.


Ich denke mal, das hat eher was damit zu tun, dass Alternate einer der bekanntesten Hardware-Versandhäuser ist.
Alternate kennt so ziemlich jeder, bei VV-Computer o.ä. sieht das wieder anders aus.
PCGH ist ja auch darum bemüht möglichst viele PCs zu verkaufen und dafür braucht man auch einen bekannten Vertriebspartner.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wie PCGH ist bemüht viele PCs zu verkaufen?
PCGH ist doch kein PC Hardware Verkäufer.
Somit verstehe ich deine Antwort überhaupt nicht.
Alternate zahlt an PCGH Geld und deswegen macht PCGH Werbung für  Alternate.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Wie PCGH ist bemüht viele PCs zu verkaufen?
> PCGH ist doch kein PC Hardware Verkäufer.


Ich denke mal, dass PCGH an jedem PC auch etwas mitverdient, sonst wäre es ja etwas sinnlos einen PC anzubieten...


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass PCGH an jedem PC auch etwas mitverdient, sonst wäre es ja etwas sinnlos einen PC anzubieten...



Das ist zwar richtig, aber es geht ja nicht darum

PCGH ist Werbeträger für Alternate. Das die nun unter den Namen PCGH Komplett PCs anbieten ist auch nur ein Mittel um Geld zu verdienen. 

Wer selber einen PC zusammenbaut sollte nicht bei Alternate einkaufen, weil dieser Shop einfach zu teuer ist.
Du zitierst mich zusammenhangslos und schreibst das PCGH viele PCs verkaufen will und dies nur mit den bekannten Alternate Shop am besten geht. Bestimmt wird PCGH mit verdienen bei Alternate, sind die doch ein Werbeträger für Alternate. Dabei ist es völlig egal welche Konditionen die beiden ausgehandelt haben.
Das mit dem bekannten Shop ist alles richtig, macht aber deine Antwort trotzdem sinnlos, denn du zitierst mich zusammenhangslos.
Was bleibt ist eben, wer selber baut, sollte den Shop meiden, weil man zuviel bezahlt und andere Shop um einiges günstiger sind. Man kann locker bis zu 100€ sparen wenn man bei 
VV-Computer
MIX-Computer
Hardwareversand
Mindfactory 
City Drive
kauft. Das sind alles Shops mit optimaler Bewertung. Meine Erfahrungen mit diesen Shops sind ohne Ausnahme absolut top.


----------



## Wulf (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Es ist scheiss egal, wass PCGH wann, warum und wieso macht. Wenn Du günstigere Quellen hast, dann kauf in Gottes Namen dort, nur lass andere Leute - die andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben - mit diesem Quatsch in Ruhe!!!!!


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Wulf schrieb:


> Es ist scheiss egal, wass PCGH wann, warum und wieso macht. Wenn Du günstigere Quellen hast, dann kauf in Gottes Namen dort, nur lass andere Leute - die andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben - mit diesem Quatsch in Ruhe!!!!!


Meinst du mich?
Welche Erfahrungen meinst du denn?
Welcher Quatsch?
Wer ist Gott?


----------



## Flatron (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Habe den Intel-Rechner erworben, mein Fazit:

+ Die Grafikkarte hat zum Glück nicht den bekannten "Heat Bug".
+ Die in dem PCGH Magazin empfohlenden Einstellungen für das BIOS sind bereits voreingestellt. 
+ Das PCGH Logo ist nicht auf dem Gehäuse vorne drauf. 
+ Folgende Spiele wurden auf Windows Vista getestet und laufen auf den höchsten Einstellungen bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 flüssig: Call of Duty 4, Assasins Creed, Stalker, Unreal Tournament 3.
+ Im Idle Modus verbraucht der Rechner lediglich um die 88 Watt (_mein alter Rechner verbraucht ca. 115 Watt mit ner AGP GeForce 7600 GT und Intel 4 mit 3,2 GHz_)


Schade, dass nicht die knapp 20 Euro teurere Intel E8500 CPU statt der E8400 eingebaut wurde, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher würden ebenfalls zu einem verhältnismäßig geringen Aufpreis führen. 

Das Gehäuse ist leider eine sehr billigie Variante. Wenn man auf den Knopf vom DVD-Laufwerk drückt hat man den Eindruck, das Ding fällt gleich auseinander, so billig fühlt sich das an. Da der PC bei mir praktisch auf dem Boden steht ist es sehr schade um die Posionierung des Einschaltknopfs und der USB Anschlüsse, welche sich nämlich weit unten befinden. Zusätzlich kommt noch dazu, dass sie sich unter einem Deckel befinden, welcher nach oben aufgeklappt werden muss, dadurch kann man den Einschaltknopf und die Anschlüsse lediglich ertasten, da die Sicht von dem aufgeklappten Deckel versperrt wird. 

Die Lautstärke war ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium für mich beim Kauf dieses Rechners. Nun, der sich entwickelnde Geräuschpegel ist zwar nicht mit dem von einem Notebook vergleichbar, wenn man jedoch bedenkt, dass es sich um Lüfter handelt und nicht etwa um eine Wasserkühlsystem ist der Rechner wohl schon als "silent" zu bezeichnen, auch wenn man es sich natürlich noch leiser wünscht. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, für Leute, die nicht selbst schrauben wollen und niemanden haben, der es für sie machen würde, vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis: gut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Edit: Bitte nicht alles auf Bold stellen 

Verbaut ist aber der 8400, nicht der 6400.

Wegen des Gehäuses: Danke, wir geben das weiter.


----------



## Fransen (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wegen des Gehäuses: Danke, wir geben das weiter.



Als Gehäuse könnte man ja vllt. das Antec Three Hundred verwenden.
-->>oder ggf. noch das Rebel9....

Einen E6500 gibt es ausserdem garnicht.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Fransen schrieb:


> -->>oder ggf. noch das Rebel9....


 
Ja das Rebel9 ist wirklich ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, für diese Preisklasse.
Man muss nur aufpassen, wenn man vor hat einen größeren CPU Kühler, wie BSP. den Scythe Mugen, zu installieren. Dann bekommt man nämlich, auf Grund des riesigen Seitenlüfters, den Rechner nicht mehr zu.

Man kann aber zur Not den Lüfter problemlos außen installieren, so das man den Rechner wieder schliessen kann.

Ansonsten kann ich das Gehäuse bedenkenlos empfehlen. 

MfG


----------



## Fransen (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



DaStash schrieb:


> Man kann aber zur Not den Lüfter problemlos außen installieren, so das man den Rechner wieder schliessen kann.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich das Gehäuse bedenkenlos empfehlen.
> 
> MfG



Oder gleich das Economy kaufen.

Das Rebel9 ist für diese Preisklasse ein richtig gutes und solides Gehäuse.
Für diese Preisklasse richtig solide verarbeitet, bietet Platz etc.


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Fransen schrieb:


> Oder gleich das Economy kaufen.
> 
> Das Rebel9 ist für diese Preisklasse ein richtig gutes und solides Gehäuse.
> Für diese Preisklasse richtig solide verarbeitet, bietet Platz etc.



Ach Quark. Den Lüfter außen zu montieren geht ganz einfach. Nur ab und anschraubenm, fertig. Die Kühlleistung ist enorm und man kann ihn einfach nicht hören. Für diese Preisklasse absolut empfehlbar 

Und stylisch sieht das Gehäuse auch aus, jedenfalls besser als diese schnörkel 150€ Gehäuse mit viel Prunk aber ohne Stil. 

MfG


----------



## Stergi (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich dacht der PC sollte anfang der Woche wieder lieferbar sein? oO heute sehe ich dass der Lieferbar-Status von Gelb (2-5 Tage) auf Rot (Lieferzeit unbek.) gewechselt ist, hat Alternate probleme mit der Zulieferung von Hardwarekomponenten?
wer weiß genaueres?

MfG


----------



## Olija (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Tatsache ist, dass ich meinen letzten Samstag bestellt habe und bisher noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen habe.

Mir gehts ein bischen wie Homer Simpson, der auf seine Knarre waren muss, falls ihr wisst, was ich meine....


----------



## Lochti (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Wie PCGH ist bemüht viele PCs zu verkaufen?
> PCGH ist doch kein PC Hardware Verkäufer.
> Somit verstehe ich deine Antwort überhaupt nicht.
> Alternate zahlt an PCGH Geld und deswegen macht PCGH Werbung für Alternate.


Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Caseking meine Bewertung nicht übernommen hat , weil PCGH was haben mit Alternat !
Habe in Caseking eine Bewertung geschrieben über den Versandt und das die Total gut sind ! Aber in meiner Bewertung habe ich aber auch geschrieben , das Alternat.de der absolute laden ist wo ich nichts mehr bestelle !
Und was Noch total lustig ist das ich zwei bewertungen gemacht habe in Caseking die eine so :
*Kundenmeinung:* >>>>>Lieferung 100% super schnell in Drei Tagen <<<<<
>>>>>Verpackung 100 %<<<<<
Hallo zusammen, ...mehr ... 
Verfasser: Lochti
Edit: der Eintrag steht doch aber das über Alternate nicht mehr !
Ist doch nen witz :
Lochti schrieb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich kann nur sagen 100 % Verabeitung top !
Gewaltze Kanten , Platz und noch mals Platz ! Eifach Genial !

>>>> Lieferung 100 % bei Caseking <<<<
Bestelldatum: Montag, 06. Oktober 2008
Angekommen: Donnerstag, 09. Oktober 2008
Im Karton und gut Verpackt !

Gruß Lochti


----------



## Andy12345 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Alternate... ich könnte kotzen. Bin ich der einzige der sich von dennen verarscht fühlt? Das Geld wollen die aber versenden wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich warte schon seit (fast) 2 Wochen auf die Lieferung und warte und warte... 
Von Alternate kommt nichts. Auf Nachfrage kam eine Standard E-Mail "Probleme in der Logistik". Achso..

Wieso wechselt sich der Status jeden Tag? Mal soll es in 24 Stunden Lieferbereit sein, mal in 5 Tagen und mal unbekannt. Letzte Woche hieß es noch "nächste Woche Lieferbar". Seitdem arbeite ich mit meinem neuen Luft PC. Danke an die schnelle Verarbeitung des Lieferauftrags von Alternate.


----------



## Stergi (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Andy es wird mehr als nur einer den PC bestellt haben, vil. ist bei denen zusätzlich auch noch einer Krank geworden etc. 
einfach abwarten 
Und Thema geld: mit nachnahme wäre dies nicht passiert


----------



## Wulf (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich habe den Rechner innerhalb einer Woche erhalten (muss ja erst noch zusammengebaut werden). Ein tolles Gerät, so wie beschrieben ist auch alles drin und dran. Der Rechner war super und sicher verpackt. 
Die Graka läßt sich um ca. 10 % übertakten (80 Grad) (Garantie futsch!) und bei Volllast besteht teilweise ein leichtes Pfeifen. Gleichzeitig habe ich den GraKa-Lüfter auf 65 % bei Volllast (ansonsten bei 40%). Die CPU läßt sich ebenfalls butterweich übertakten (mit Rega3D) (Garantie futsch!). Der Arbeitsspeicher reicht aus, mit Crysis gibts kein Ruckeln bei verry high. Durch den laufenden Stromsparmodus fahren alle Komponenten auf Min. zurück. Leider läßt sich der CPU-Lüfter und Gehäuse-Lüfter nicht mit der ASUS-Software steuern. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp.
Weiterhin ist der Computer gut und aufgeräumt zusammengebaut. 
Also für das Geld kann ich nur Sagen, mehr Computer braucht der normale Gamer nicht und das Geld ist bei der derzeitigen Bankenkriese sehr gut angelegt. Vielen Dank an PCGH und an Alternate.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Wulf schrieb:


> das Geld ist bei der derzeitigen Bankenkriese sehr gut angelegt. Vielen Dank an PCGH und an Alternate.


Ich glauch ich werde morgen mal einen Anlageberater aufsuchen.
Mal schauen ob er deine These bestätigen kann...


----------



## flozn (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Wulf schrieb:


> Die Graka läßt sich um ca. 10 % übertakten (80 Grad) (Garantie futsch!) und bei Volllast besteht teilweise ein leichtes Pfeifen. Gleichzeitig habe ich den GraKa-Lüfter auf 65 % bei Volllast (ansonsten bei 40%). Die CPU läßt sich ebenfalls butterweich übertakten (mit Rega3D) (Garantie futsch!).


Garantie futsch? Nö!


----------



## Zivo(GER) (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

"Nur in 1.280 x 1.024 ohne Qualitätseinstellungen kann sich der Intel-PC"

Man kann Warhead ohne Qualitätseinstellungen spielen ???


----------



## Damageforce (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Guten Morgen,

die angeregte Diskussionen habe ich nun alle durchgelesen nachdem ich mir am Samstag die aktuelle PCGames Hardware gekauft habe weil ich jetzt nach zwei Jahren ohne Desktop-PC mir doch wieder neben dem Notebook einen PC zum spielen kaufen möchte.

Der Intel-PC erscheint mir sehr günstig nach aktuellen Preisrecherchen und sicherlich auch kompetent ausgewählt auch wenn einige meckern. Diejenigen die meckern würde ich ja gerne auffordern mal genaue Preise auszurechnen (inkl. zusammenbau) und hier zu posten was sie selber gerne verbauen würde und warum sie vom PCGH-PC abweichen.

Selber muss ich sagen ich bin die Intel-Prozessor+Chipsatz sowie Radeon-Fraktion, aber würde gerne diesen Komplett-PC nehmen da ich das basteln leid bin, aber auch keine Kompromiss-Lösung von der Stange kaufen möchte.

Mich würde noch interessieren welche Kompromisse die Redaktion eingehen musste, soweit wie ich es verstanden habe wurde nur ein leichter CPU-Kühler genommen da sonst beim Transport als Fertiglösung der CPU-Kühler ausbrechen könnte. Bin ich da richtig ?

Über die 320GB HDD kann man streiten, genau so über die Haptik des Gehäuses, ich selber habe genügend HDDs hier und auch angeregt den Gehäuse-Artikel in der Zeitschrift gelesen, ich finde die Gehäuse für 85 mit grossen Lüfter im Seitendeckel doch recht interessant, aber bei dem Preis bin ich absolut dabei, da gibt es nichts zu meckern und zu rütteln.

Wer ein fertiges System haben will ohne selber viel nachzudenken bekommt es zu einem fairen Preis fertig geliefert, da gewinnen beide Seiten.

Interessieren würde mich wie der Nachfolger aussehen würde, so schaut man dann doch immer gern mal in die Zukunft.

Bin gespannt was ich nun letzten endes kaufen werde, einen selbstzusammengebauten nach Empfehlung der PCGH-Zeitschrift oder halt das fertige Intel-System.

Mein geliebtes CounterStrike CS oder TeamFortress 2 wird auf keinen Fall ruckeln. 

Liebe Grüße,
Ingo


----------



## Stergi (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

hab heute abend die Auftragsbestätigung bekommen ( Paket ist nun bei DHL) hatte am 8.10. bestellt also haben die so 12 Tage gebraucht / fast 2Wochen
aber endlich raus^^


----------



## Andy12345 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Stergi, ich wollte schon stornieren weil es so lange gedauert hat. Aber dein Post hat mich umgestimmt. Ja, heute zeigt mir myalternate an, das der Auftrag endlich versendet wurde. Mein PC müsste morgen kommen. Nach fast 3 Wochen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Andy12345 schrieb:


> Stergi, ich wollte schon stornieren weil es so lange gedauert hat. Aber dein Post hat mich umgestimmt. Ja, heute zeigt mir myalternate an, das der Auftrag endlich versendet wurde. Mein PC müsste morgen kommen. Nach fast 3 Wochen.


Also wenn die Lieferung so lange dauert muss der PCGH ziemlich gefragt sein. 
Wenn man sich bei Alternate ein Sys zusammenstellt und es bei den zusammenbauen lässt dauert das normalerweise 7-10 Tage...


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

@Damageforce
Soweit ich das alles verstanden habe, waren es keine oder unerhebliche Kritiken für das Intel System.

Die Kritik bezog sich zumindest aus meiner Sicht nur gegen das AMD System.
Eine Zeitschrift für Gamer Hardware welche auch immer wieder betont, ein schneller Dual macht mehr Sinn als ein langsamer Quad, gesellt zu einem langsamen Quad eine Gamer Grafikkarte 4870.
Dann wird über die geringe Ausstattung der Hauptplatine gejammert und dabei haben hier Fachkräfte diesen Ladenhüter empfohlen. Für mich eine absolute Frechheit überhaupt jemanden so ein Board zu empfehlen, da es ja schon lange bessere Boards gibt und noch nicht so lange noch bessere die nur maximal 10€ teurer sind. 

Ich kann nur für AMD System sprechen. Ich verbaue grundsätzlich keine Rechner mit Intel Prozessor.

Mein AMD Spiele Rechner würde so aussehen bei einem 22" TFT.
Das Gehäuse wählen soll jeder selber machen, denn dort kann man auch sparen.

Athlon X2 6000+ / oder für OC den X3 8750 Black Edition (wenn der mal erhältlich sein sollte)
32bit OS 2GB, 64bit OS 4GB RAM
9800GTX+ oder 4850 
Enermax Pro82+ 425W
ASUS M3A78 64€ oder  ASUS M3N78 60€
ASUS M3N78 Pro 78€ oder ASUS M3A78 Pro
Biostar TA790GX A2+ 77€

Übrigens, das für mich gammelige MSI K9A2 CF-F welches ~67€ kostet, ist bei Alternate auch 7€ teurer.


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Macht so weiter und ihr werdet ne gute Pc-Marke.Allerdings wären 3Gb ram besser weil Vista dann doch flüssiger läuft. Auch wenns für Spiele laut Test nicht unbedingt notwendig erscheint.


----------



## Andy12345 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Und Alternate schafft es immer weiter sich in die ******* zu reiten. Heute ist der PC gekommen (Trans o fix Versand = schnell, kann man nicht meckern) Ich habe mich gefreut, ausgepackt und versucht Vista zu installieren und versucht und versucht... Installation bricht dauernd ab. Fehlermeldung. Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool zeigt mir Hardwarefehler an... schlampige Arbeit bei Alternate? Der ganze Nachmittag für den Arsch da ich wirklich nicht glauben wollte das der PC jetzt wirklich Hardware Fehler hat. 

Weiß jemand was ich jetzt tun soll? PC zurückschicken ... soll ich alles wieder in den Karon packen was die mir geschickt haben (CDs, Handbücher, Adapter usw) oder wirklich nur den Rechner? 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## roadgecko (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

300 Punkte weniger mit nem E6750 im 3D Mark, ansonsten ähnliches Setting. Ist doch ein guter schnitt oder ? Noch nen anderen Lüfter, ein bisschen oc und dann passt das ^^ 

Aber gute sache soein Rechner anzubieten, für die leute die nicht so PC "begabt" sind wie wir (meistens  )


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Andy12345 schrieb:


> Und Alternate schafft es immer weiter sich in die ******* zu reiten. Heute ist der PC gekommen (Trans o fix Versand = schnell, kann man nicht meckern) Ich habe mich gefreut, ausgepackt und versucht Vista zu installieren und versucht und versucht... Installation bricht dauernd ab. Fehlermeldung. Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool zeigt mir Hardwarefehler an... schlampige Arbeit bei Alternate? Der ganze Nachmittag für den Arsch da ich wirklich nicht glauben wollte das der PC jetzt wirklich Hardware Fehler hat.
> 
> Weiß jemand was ich jetzt tun soll? PC zurückschicken ... soll ich alles wieder in den Karon packen was die mir geschickt haben (CDs, Handbücher, Adapter usw) oder wirklich nur den Rechner?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.



Ruf bei Alternate an und frage nach was und wie du das zurücksenden kannst.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Andy12345 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was ich jetzt tun soll? PC zurückschicken ... soll ich alles wieder in den Karon packen was die mir geschickt haben (CDs, Handbücher, Adapter usw) oder wirklich nur den Rechner?
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


Ich würde zuerst Google zu Rate ziehen und nach der Fehlermeldung suchen.
Wenn da nichts vernünftiges rauskommt bei der Alternate Service Hotline anrufen und fragen ob denen der Fehler bekannt ist.
Was du auch machen könntest, wäre Thilo mal eine Mail zu schicken (tb@pcgh.de), der kann dich bestimmt zu einem Redakteur weiterleiten, der dir helfen kann.

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, den PC wieder einpacken (mit CDs, Handbücher, was halt alles dabei) und wieder zurück zu Alternate.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Warum sollte er Google zu rate ziehen??

Vista sagt doch klipp und klar das der Speicher hin ist.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sollte er Google zu rate ziehen??
> 
> Vista sagt doch klipp und klar das der Speicher hin ist.


Vista sagt, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.
Das heißt doch nicht zwangsläufig, dass der Speicher hin ist.
Ich lasse mich aber auch gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Andy12345 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich habe jetzt angerufen und die holen den PC morgen ab. Ich denke auch dass das der Speicher ist da Windows Memory Diagnostic Tool sagt es gibt ein Hardware Problem. Und dieser prüft ja den RAM. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Somerset (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo!

Als ich Windows XP installieren wollte, hatte ich immer einen Bluescreen. Ich habe erst gedacht, dass mit der Hardware etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, bis ich dann im BIOS die SATA Configuration von AHCI auf IDE Enhanced umgeschaltet habe. Außerdem habe ich Drive Expert Control ausgeschaltet, weil ich kein RAID verwende und 'zack' klappte die Installation ohne Probleme...

Vielleicht liegts ja auch bei dir daran?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Somerset schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Als ich Windows XP installieren wollte, hatte ich immer einen Bluescreen. Ich habe erst gedacht, dass mit der Hardware etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, bis ich dann im BIOS die SATA Configuration von AHCI auf IDE Enhanced umgeschaltet habe. Außerdem habe ich Drive Expert Control ausgeschaltet, weil ich kein RAID verwende und 'zack' klappte die Installation ohne Probleme...
> 
> ...


 
Genau so erging es bei mir mit der Vistainstallation auch. Nur wollte ich nicht meine SATA Festplatte einschränken. 
Ich habe einen kompletten CheckDisk gemacht und anschliessend komplett formatiert. Danach ging die Installtion einwandfrei. 

p.s. Schaue doch mal ob für deine Festplatte der richtige Raidcontroller verwendet wird. Das ist häufig die Ursache, wenn man die Platte nur im IDE Mode benutzen kann.

MfG


----------



## Ap0calips (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Somerset schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Als ich Windows XP installieren wollte, hatte ich immer einen Bluescreen. Ich habe erst gedacht, dass mit der Hardware etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, bis ich dann im BIOS die SATA Configuration von AHCI auf IDE Enhanced umgeschaltet habe. Außerdem habe ich Drive Expert Control ausgeschaltet, weil ich kein RAID verwende und 'zack' klappte die Installation ohne Probleme...
> 
> ...



Hast du den ICH10R AHCI Treiber bei der installation geladen?
wenn du von der XP CD bootest erscheint am anfang die abfrage "Zur installation eines SCSI / Raidtreibers F6 drücken"

Ohne das wird es nicht funktionieren 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle AHCI auf jeden fall verwenden, es bringt nochmals einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub.

Grüße, Ap0calips


----------



## Somerset (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Ap0calips schrieb:


> Hast du den ICH10R AHCI Treiber bei der installation geladen?
> wenn du von der XP CD bootest erscheint am anfang die abfrage "Zur installation eines SCSI / Raidtreibers F6 drücken"
> 
> Ohne das wird es nicht funktionieren
> ...



Das hatte ich eigentlich auch ausprobiert, aber hat leider nicht funktioniert. . Kann aber auch sein, dass ich da nicht so ganz hingeschaut habe. Hatte mit SATA bis jetzt noch nicht soo viel zu tun. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich hatte mich gerade nochmal drangesetzt, um den Leistungsschub zu nutzen. Jetzt läufts mit AHCI. 
Für das nächste Mal weiß ich jedenfalls schon mal bescheid.

Um aber nochmal auf den Intel-Rechner zu kommen.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem System sehr zufrieden, die Abwicklung über Alternate lief problemlos und es hat nur 5 Werktage gedauert bis ich den PC hatte. 

Gruß
Somerset


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also,ich finde das System auf alle Fälle Gamer-gercht,da man auf nutzlosen Schnick-Schnack verzichtet hat
TOP


----------



## wurstbrot (2. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hi!
Ich hab jetzt seit ca 3 Wochen den PCGH-Intel Pc.Er läuft auch eigentlich prima und die Leistung ist umwerfend im gegensatz zu meinem alten Pc mit Pentium 4  3,2 Ghz.^^
Allerdings stottert die Tonwiedergabe regelmässig wenn ich etwas abspiele.Das Problem tritt überall auf,in Spielen,bei Musikwiedergabe und bei Filmen.Bei den Spielen stottert aber das Bild auch noch mit.Das tritt ungefähr einmal in der Minute auf und ist echt nervig.Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee für die Lösung des Problems?
Hab auch eine neue Soundkarte eingebaut (X-FI Xtreme Gamer),aber das hat auch nichts geholfen.
Danke!
Mfg


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Schon die aktuellsten Treiber für Onboard Sound ausprobiert?


----------



## OmariOmari (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo,

 ich habe mir ebenfalls einen neuen PC gekauft, sehr ähnlich dem Intel PC von PCGH. Also gleiches Mainboard (Asus P5Q Pro), CPU (E8400) und gleicher Ram (2x2GB MDT DDR2 800).

 Allerdings habe ich unter Vista sowieso XP öfter mit sporadischen Abstürzen/Bluescreens zu kämpfen, sei es beim Spielen oder Surfen etc... Manchmal läuft UT3 problem los, wenn ich danach dann bisschen im Inet surfe stürtzt er einfach ab. Sogar im Idle auf Desktop stürzt er gelegentlich ab!

 Temperaturen sind alle ausnahmslos OK und es ist nichts overclocked!

 Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass PCGH das Bios vom Asus P5Q Pro schon vornhinein optimiert hat. Kann mir jemand vllt. diese Einstellungen nennen?

 Bzw. hat jemand mit dem Intel PC von PCGH ebenfalls Abstürze und Bluescreens?

 Danke für eure Antworten!


Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## wurstbrot (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Schon die aktuellsten Treiber für Onboard Sound ausprobiert?


 

Ja, die neuesten Treiber hatte ich auch drauf,aber ich hab ja jetzt eh die X-FI.Da sind natürlich auch die neuesten Treiber drauf.
Ich hab echt schon so viel Versucht,aber bekomme es einfach nicht in den Griff


----------



## Olija (4. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Thema Abstürze und Bluescreens:

Ich hatte den Intel-PC ne knappe Woche und hatte dan auch plötzlich die gleichen Probleme. Auch Temperaturen OK und kein OC. Denke dass das Problem bei der Grafikkarte lag, denn wenn ich den Lüfter auf 100% gestellt habe lief der Rechner länger. Immer ab Grafik-Core-Temperaturen um die 65 Grad traten Fehler auf.

Jetzt hab ich die Kiste erst mal zur Reklamation zurückgeschickt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## TheAlien (7. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Von wegen "verfügbar"!!!

Ich warte seit Dienstag auf den PCGH-Premium-PC-NVIDIA und habe heute am Telefon von Alternate erfahren, dass die selber überhaupt noch nicht liefern können. Im Netz steht der Rechner allerdings unter "3-5 Tage" Lieferzeit!!!

Bin enttäuscht und warte.....


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Das kann auch gut an deiner Grafikarte liegen


----------



## TheAlien (7. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



TheAlien schrieb:


> Von wegen "verfügbar"!!!
> 
> Ich warte seit Dienstag auf den PCGH-Premium-PC-NVIDIA und habe heute am Telefon von Alternate erfahren, dass die selber überhaupt noch nicht liefern können. Im Netz steht der Rechner allerdings unter "3-5 Tage" Lieferzeit!!!
> 
> Bin enttäuscht und warte.....


 
Keine Reaktion hierzu? Von Seiten PCGH ?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



TheAlien schrieb:


> Keine Reaktion hierzu? Von Seiten PCGH ?


Was soll PCGH jetzt dazu sagen?
Alternate stellt die PCs her und liefert sie auch aus, also musst du dich bei Alternate beschweren!


----------



## mPe (7. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich habe ebenfalls diese Abstürze. Beim Surfen oder im Spiel wird der Bildschirm schwarz und es wird neugestartet, als ob der Strom weg wäre.

Liegt das an der Grafikkarte oder an meinen Einstellungen?
Ich habe den Intel-PC ohne OC lediglich mit einer Creative Soundblaster Audigy ZS statt des on-Board Sounds.

Bin nicht sonderlich scharf darauf den Rechner schon wieder einzuschicken...


----------



## mPe (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Oli schrieb:


> Thema Abstürze und Bluescreens:
> 
> Ich hatte den Intel-PC ne knappe Woche und hatte dan auch plötzlich die gleichen Probleme. Auch Temperaturen OK und kein OC. Denke dass das Problem bei der Grafikkarte lag, denn wenn ich den Lüfter auf 100% gestellt habe lief der Rechner länger. Immer ab Grafik-Core-Temperaturen um die 65 Grad traten Fehler auf.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich die Kiste erst mal zur Reklamation zurückgeschickt. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt.



Schon was dabei rausgekommen, hat Alternate den Rechner schon zurück geschickt?
Benutzt du ein extra Tool um die Grafikkarten Temperatur abzulesen?
Und wo stellst du den Lüfter auf 100%? 
Ich weiß viele Fragen, aber ich habe keine Lust wieder ne Woche auf den Rechner zu verzichten.


----------



## TBuBJ (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich habe mir auch den Intel-PC bei Alternate bestellt, ich fand das Angebot sehr gut - bis die Lieferung kam. Seit dem habe ich nur Probleme:

- Die Grafikkarte war aus dem Slot gerutscht, also schwarzer Bildschirm
- Fehlersuche
- Ah, gefunden - nach Stunden, denn ich bin nicht sehr bastelerfahren
- Beginn VISTA - 64 installation: Festplatte wurde nicht gefunden!
- Fehlersuche
- Stromstecker war von der Platte abgefallen! Und am Rand beschädigt, als ob jemand schon mit roher Gewalt versucht hatte Ihn aufzustecken!
- So weit, so gut. Also endlich das Vista Bild.
- Doch bei erstem Test - Abspielen Film DVD:  Totalabsturz
- Fehlersuche, noch nicht erfolgreich!
Nach Stunden der Forschung, Bücherstudium, Einstieg in die Tiefen von VISTA usw: Keine Lösung, aber zumindest nahe dran - hoff ich.
Hier die Fehlermeldung in Leistungsinformation, Tools:

"Die Gaminggrafik Bewertung ist unzureichend......."

Jetzt weiss ich nicht weiter, alle Board- sowie Grafiktreiber sind aktuell.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp.

Aber eins weiss ich genau: Ein Rechner ohne Betriebssystem über Internet kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Ich geb dann doch lieber wieder ein paar Euro mehr aus und geh zum netten Händler neben an!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich bekomme so langsam das Gefühl, als ob Alternate beim Zusammenbau der PCs etwas schlampig arbeitet.
Das eine Grafikkarte beim Tranport herausfällt dürfte eigentlich nicht passieren, außer sie war nicht festgeschraubt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Das kann durchaus passieren, dagegen kann man nicht viel machen.

Die Karte mit heißkleber im Slot befestigen ist auch nicht gerad im Sinne des Erfinders...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Karte mit heißkleber im Slot befestigen ist auch nicht gerad im Sinne des Erfinders...


Gute Idee *Kleber raushol* 

Spass beiseite.
Normalerweise müsste es doch möglich sein die Graka zu verschrauben oder wenigstens irgendwo einzuklinken, da dürfte das doch nicht mehr passieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

DIe Haken und Hebel am Ende des Slots kannst vergessen, die helfen nicht wirklich...

Man kann natürlich auch die Karte "festbinden", das ginge auch, aber hier ist wieder das Problem des Aufwandes...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wenn Probleme mit dem Rechner auftauchen, würde ich den ohne lang zu zögern direkt an Alternate zurück schicken - das ist schließlich der Vorteil eines Komplett-PCs, stellt man den PC dagegen selber zusammen ist es schwieriger mit Umtausch usw. Übrigens kommt in zwei Wochen der PCGH-Silent-PC auf den Markt... der kostet unter 600 Euro. Aber das ist noch geheim 

Zu den Lieferproblemen haben wir hier bereits etwas dazu geschrieben: PCGH - News: PCGH-PC: Großer Ansturm sorgt für Lieferengpässe - PCGH-PC, PCGH-Premium-PC, PCGH-Intel-PC

Die Kollegen bei Alternate haben derzeit im Weihnachtsgeschäft einfach nicht so hohe Kapazitäten um so viele PCGH-PCs herzustellen, wer bestellt bekommt wohl noch im November den PC geliefert.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Übrigens kommt in zwei Wochen der PCGH-Silent-PC auf den Markt... der kostet unter 600 Euro. Aber das ist noch geheim


Na dann pssst! 
Sind eigentlich noch mehr PCs geplant, ihr scheint ja sehr viel Spass daran zu haben die Produktpalette zu erweitern.


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

WÜrd mich auch mal interresieren,oder auch ein Stromspar Gamer Rechner?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Nein, das Sortiment ist jetzt eigentlich komplett  Vielleicht kommt irgendwann noch mal ein High-End-PC für 1.000 bis 1.200 Euro.


----------



## peipa (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

hab den intel pc jetzt seit freitag und ein großes problem.
beim spielen stürtzt der pc nach ein par sek ab und startet neu. einmal konnte ich call of duty 4 ca 15 min spielen bis er neu startete. 3dmark stürtzt auch fast immer ab. auch beim nvidia physX tool startete der pc nach ner weile neu. kann es sein dass es am netzteil liegt. das nt kommt mir ein bischen schwach vor.


----------



## ATIFan22 (16. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

kann auch an einer defekten Graka liegen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> kann auch an einer defekten Graka liegen


Jepp, kann sein, dass die Graka zu heiß wird und dadurch Abstürze verursacht.
Dann müsstest du aber vorher das Throttling merken, d.h. die FPS müssten merklich sinken, da die Graka die Taktraten zurückschraubt um somit die Wärmeentwicklung zu minimieren.


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

nein,wenn wie bei meiner 8500GT ein Produktionsfehler vorlag,kann das auch plötzlich ein passieren,also ein Frezze oder ein Absturz


----------



## peipa (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

problem schaut so aus. pc fährt normal hoch. im windwos betrieb läuft er ohne probleme. wenn ich 3dmark durchlaufen lasse kann es vorkommen dass der benchmark durchläuft. kommen dann ca 14ooo punkte raus. aber meistens stürtzt auch da der pc ab und startet neu. bei spielen( cod4, crysis) stürtzt der pc meistens schon beim ladebildschirm, spätestens nach ein par sekunden wenn ich spiele. da fps gehn auch nicht runter, er startet einfach neu. das komische ist dass ich assasins creed mit der höchsten auflöung und max details spielen kann. und die graka wird auch nur ca 50 grad warm


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Andere Treiber ausprobiert,is der PC geocet?


----------



## peipa (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

pc ist nicht übertaktet und hab auch schon andere treiber installiert. aber hab vor 10 min die graka von nem kumpel eingebaut und jetzt scheint er zu funktionieren. cod und crysis laufen.. 
hab grad mit alterante telefoniert. die holen den pc und geben mir nen neuen


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

jep,damit dann haste nochma glück gehabt,ich heb meine PC bei e-bug gekauft,aber nicht mehr im Zustand wie er mal war,abgesehen von board,was Weihnachten auch ersetzt wird NT,kommt auch neu...
Die habe das Sys zurückgenommen,mir dann geschrieben ich hätte WIn falsch installiert,die Windoof installliert,ich durfte die Transportkosten übernehmen und der PC ging immer noch nich,dann nach 5 monaten,haben die endlich gemerkt das die Graka im AR_sch ist und mir immerhin die durch eine Nvidia 8600 GTS xxx erstezt udn endschuldigungschreiben ,aber cut das Alternate gleich so kulant ist


----------



## Stergi (23. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

also bei mir war es jetzt so des die graka wohl nen hardwaredefekt hat, hab die jetzt versandfertig gemacht nach ner e-mail an Alternate und die geht morgen auf den Postweg, mal schaun wie lange die brauchen, hab so lange meine alte graka genommen, zum glück reicht es denen bei bissel PC kenntniss aus des man nur die GraKa an sie zurückschickt. Aber nicht vergessen wenn sowas ist und man des bauteil ausfindig gemacht hat: Immer mit Rücksprache nur teile zurückschicken. 
Ich hab sogar des glück gehabt des ich net des Zubehör mitsenden muss - vil. hab ich die aber auch abgeschreckt weil ich ne auflistung gemacht hab und gefragt ob des alles ist ^^

mfg


----------



## Dinkelstick (24. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

- Lieferzeit ca. eine Woche
- Rechner startet nicht - Stromstecker von der Platte abgefallen; Rand des Steckers gebrochen (Kabel sind zu kurz abgebunden und stehen unter Zugspannung)
- VISTA 64 + 4 GB Ram installiert - keine Probleme
- nach ca. 2 Wochen - Brenner liest keine Medien mehr
- Rechner resetet sporadisch ohne ersichtlichen Grund (mit oder ohne Belastung)
- TV über DVB-T USB-Stick führt zu Bluescreens beim Beenden der TV- Applikation (IRQ lost)
- nach ca. 1,5 Monaten - Rechner startet nicht mehr (nur Lüfter laufen) Monitor zeigt kein Bild (Grafikkarte defekt ?)

Hab ihn heute an Alternate zurückgesendet. DHL meinte bei der Rücksendung über den Rücksendeservice sei das Paket nur bis 500€ versichert?!? Bin mal auf die Schadensabwicklung gespannt.

Generell für meine Zwecke ausreichend dimensioniert und auch relativ leise. Aber hatte bei keinem PC bisher so viele Probleme in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Darklord (24. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem !!!
Ein Typ von Alternate fand, dass das Netzteil mit 430 Watt VIIEEEL zu schwach ist für ne' GTX 260. Ich habe mein Problem im Thread eins tiefer schon gepostet und jemand von PCGH meinte, es könnte daran liegen, dass der RAM zuwenig Spannung erhält. Das habe ich bei Alternate auch verkündet, was der Techniker aber für Blödsinn hielt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der PC-Nutzer im BIOS hochtakten muss, damit der Rechner läuft ! Geht irgendwie gar nicht !
Auf jeden Fall holt Alternate den PC am Mittwoch ab und reapiert oder bessert nach. Bin ziemlich sauer muss ich sagen.
Ich habe viel Kohle gelassen und möchte endlich ZOCKEN.


----------



## peipa (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

pc am 20.11 abgeholt und noch immer keinen neuen bekommen. die wissen ja nicht mal wo sich der pc jetzt genau befindet. ich gebe ihnen noch 3 tage frist dann gehts zum konsumentenschutz. und bitte pc games: sucht euch beim nächsten mal ne andere firma


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



peipa schrieb:


> pc am 20.11 abgeholt und noch immer keinen neuen bekommen. die wissen ja nicht mal wo sich der pc jetzt genau befindet. ich gebe ihnen noch 3 tage frist dann gehts zum konsumentenschutz. und bitte pc games: sucht euch beim nächsten mal ne andere firma


 

Konsumentenschutz, was soll das denn für ein Verein sei, habe ich ja noch nie gehört??! 

Meinst du den Verbraucherverein?

MfG


----------



## Dinkelstick (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Rechner am 24.11. an Alternate zur Reparatur geschickt. Trotz schriftlicher Anfrage konnte nach 5 Werktagen kein Reparaturtermin genannt werden. Am 06.12 wurde der PC ohne vorherige Ankündigung geliefert. Board, DVD-Brenner und Netzteil sind getauscht worden. Prüfprotokoll liegt bei (Zugriff auf das BIOS, Zugriff auf installiertes OS, BurnIn-Test/Prime95, 3D-Mark). Im Zusammenhang der Prüfung wurde mein Admin Kennwort entfernt. Netzteil ist jetzt ein ENERMAX 82+ unbekannter Art, wahrscheinlich ein PRO82+ 425W - kann ich aber ohne es auszubauen nicht prüfen (vorher Seasonic S12II-430HB). PC weiterhin defekt. Rechner bootet ständig neu. Bluescreens mit wechselnden Fehlermeldungen. Speichertest von Windows meldet Fehler. Nach jedem Neustart kommt er ein Stückchen weiter. Nach ca. 8 Neustarts kann ich mich anmelden und der Rechner läuft ab da stabil. Nach Rücksprache mit Hotline liegt im schlechtesten Fall ein erneuter Transportschaden am Mainboard vor. Evtl. ist "nur" der Ram defekt. Kann ich aktuell leider nicht prüfen. Insgesamt ist das alles wenig erfreulich.


----------



## Dinkelstick (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Der verbaute Arbeitsspeicher von MDT wird laut Handbuch nicht in der Liste qualifizierter Anbieter für das ASUS Board P5Q Pro geführt. Habe selbst alle Bänke mit identischen MDT Modulen belegt (gesamt 4GB). Gibt es in dieser Konfiguration bekannte Probleme? (siehe auch meinen letzten Beitrag)

*Frage an PCGH*: Warum wird hier das Risiko von Inkompatibilitäten eingegangen? Im neuen Premium PC werden gelistete Module von A-Data verbaut.


----------



## Darklord (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

So, ich habe meinen PC nach exakt 2 Wochen zurückbekommen. Jetzt läuft er tadellos, bis auf einen BSOD bei Assassin's Creed. Auf meinem alten PC hatte ich zwar nie Bluescreens aber ich denke das ist o.k. Bei mir hat der Service von Alternate gestimmt. Die Lieferzeit war o.k. und man hat umgehend auf meine E-Mail-Fragen reagiert.  Der Grund der Reboots war tatsächlich das Netzteil. Habe jetzt ein 600 W NT von Bequiet.


----------



## Dinkelstick (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Im Rahmen der ersten Reklamation wurde auch das vorhandene Netzteil ausgetauscht.

alt: Seasonic S12II-430HB
neu: Enermax PRO82+ 425W

Laut NVIDIA wird für den sicheren Betreib einer GeForce GTX 260 ein 500W-Netzteil mit 36A auf der 12V-Leitung vorausgesetzt. Beide Netzteile erfüllen diese Anforderungen nicht. Ein sicherer und dauerhafter Betrieb ist mit diesen Netzteilen nicht gegeben. Selbst PCGH ist diese Tatsache bekannt à siehe http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,647599/Hardware-Test/GT200-Test_Geforce_GTX_280/260_im_Technik-Test_plus_Architektur-Analyse/?page=4 

PS: zusätzlich ist auch noch der Ram defekt.

... und an PCHG: vielen Dank für euer Feedback auf meine letzte Frage.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Dinkelstick schrieb:


> Laut NVIDIA wird für den sicheren Betreib einer GeForce GTX 260 ein 500W-Netzteil mit 36A auf der 12V-Leitung vorausgesetzt. Beide Netzteile erfüllen diese Anforderungen nicht. Ein sicherer und dauerhafter Betrieb ist mit diesen Netzteilen nicht gegeben. Selbst PCGH ist diese Tatsache bekannt à siehe http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,647599/Hardware-Test/GT200-Test_Geforce_GTX_280/260_im_Technik-Test_plus_Architektur-Analyse/?page=4


Das was Nvidia sagt sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen.
Die müssen ja davon ausgehen dass du auch eine übertaktete Quad Core CPU im Rechner haben könntest, deshalb empfehlen sie um sicher zu gehen 500W.
425W reichen locker aus, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen...


----------



## Dinkelstick (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Das was Nvidia sagt sollte man nicht zu ernst nehmen.
> Die müssen ja davon ausgehen dass du auch eine übertaktete Quad Core CPU im Rechner haben könntest, deshalb empfehlen sie um sicher zu gehen 500W.
> 425W reichen locker aus, da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen...



Ich würde mir auch keine Sorgen machen wenn die "tolle Kiste" endlich mal laufen würde. Das Problem ist hier weniger die reine Watt-Zahl sonder eher die fehlende Stromstärke (gefordert sind hier 36Ampere GTX 260 und 40A GTX 280) des Netzteils. Eine reine Leistungs-Watt-Diskussion, da gebe ich dir recht, ist hier nicht sinnvoll.
Mal davon abgesehen geht NVIDIA garantiert nicht von übertakteten Quad Core CPU´s aus. NVIDIA kann es bei so einer Konfiguration herzlich egal sein ob so eine Kiste läuft. Und für Leistungsfreaks gibt es eine Liste mit zertifizierten Netzteilen für solche Späße auf der Webseite.


----------



## Bellator (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo erstmal!
Da es seit letzter Woche die Version 2.0 des ATI-Premium-Rechners gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob auch für die "Standard-Modelle" eine Verbesserung stattfinden wird (zuverlässigeres Netzteil, hochqualitativeres Laufwerk). Und wenn dem so sein sollte, gibt es schon einen etwaigen Zeitpunkt?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Bellator schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!
> Da es seit letzter Woche die Version 2.0 des ATI-Premium-Rechners gibt, würde mich interessieren, ob auch für die "Standard-Modelle" eine Verbesserung stattfinden wird (zuverlässigeres Netzteil, hochqualitativeres Laufwerk). Und wenn dem so sein sollte, gibt es schon einen etwaigen Zeitpunkt?



Auch Rechner die nicht mit Rev. 2.0 gekennzeichnet wurden, verfügen laut meines Wissens bereits über ein anderes Netzteil soweit ich weiß. Es liegt ja auch im Interesse von Alternate, dass nicht mehr 10 Prozent der Rechner zurück kommen, weil das Netzteil defekt ist


----------



## Bellator (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mhm, da steht zwar beim NT immer noch 430 Watt (Bei der Rev 2.0 ist das Enermax angegeben), aber vielleicht wurde das einfach noch nicht geändert ... da bestell ich wohl mal in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## mPe (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Dann sollte den Leuten bei Alternate dieser Mangel aber mittlerweile bekannt sein. Als ich dort angerufen habe und das Problem geschildert habe, habe ich noch die Grafikkarte als Fehlerquelle vermutet. Nach Ausbau der 260 und Einbau einer alten PCI Karte läuft der Rechner schließlich fehlerfrei. Der Mann vom Service meinte, "wäre ja kein Problem die Grafikkarte einzuschicken"...

Seit dem warte ich schon über 2 Wochen auf meine Karte oder irgendeine Reaktion seitens Alternate...


----------



## peipa (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

hab den pc jetzt endlich zurück bekommen. ausgepacht und eingeschaltet. beim starten kam dann dieser: grafikkarte nicht richtig eingsteckt piepser.gehäuse aufgemcht und graka eingesteckt- dann lief er bis zur windows installation. da meinte das setup dass die festplatte fehlt. nachgeschaut und der stromstecker für die festplate war an der seite abgebrochen...  ich glaube den pc hat ein azubi zusammengebaut.
und netzteil wutde getauscht. aber ne frechheit was sich alternate da leistet


----------



## Darklord (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich weiss nicht, wem man die Schuld geben soll...
Abgebrochener Stecker, lose Graka... kann auch Transportbeschädigung sein, durch DHL verursacht. Die sind schon berüchtigt für Ihre Sorgfalt.
Alternate hat definitiv eine Mitverantwortung, denn die sollten wohl genügend testen, bevor sie etwas verkaufen !
Aber PCGH sollte bei der Beurteilung was für ein Netzteil für einen ordungsgemäßen Betrieb erforderlich ist, mal in sich gehen und nicht immer abwimmelm. Es steht inzwischen ja wohl fest, dass dies die Hauptursache ist.
Bekennt euch endlich zu dem Fehler !


----------



## mPe (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Auch Rechner die nicht mit Rev. 2.0 gekennzeichnet wurden, verfügen laut meines Wissens bereits über ein anderes Netzteil soweit ich weiß. Es liegt ja auch im Interesse von Alternate, dass nicht mehr 10 Prozent der Rechner zurück kommen, weil das Netzteil defekt ist



Was ist mit den Rechnern die vorher geliefert wurden? Muss ich den Rechner direkt nochmal einschicken, wenn/falls sie die Grafikkarte zurückschicken sollten...


----------



## Darklord (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



mPe schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Rechnern die vorher geliefert wurden? Muss ich den Rechner direkt nochmal einschicken, wenn/falls sie die Grafikkarte zurückschicken sollten...




Das würd ich Alternate fragen. Im übrigen würde ich nicht 2 Wochen auf eine Antwort warten. Spätestens nach 3 Tagen hätte ich nachgehakt. Bei mir hat's gut geklappt mit dem Tausch, vielleicht haben sie dich einfach vergessen.


----------



## Nickles (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also ich hab jetzt 50%des threads durchgelesen,und muss sagen,ziemliche blamage für pcgh und alternate(oder dhl?)
Hatte auch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir so ein ding zu leisten,bin froh dass ich mich anders entscheiden habe!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hier beschweren sich 3 oder 4 Man(n) über Probleme mit dem Netzteil, bei der Mehrheit läuft der PC aber ohne Probleme.
Und dafür das es der erste PC von PCGH war finde ich es auch nicht so schlimm, jeder Hersteller hat schon mindestens ein mal Probleme mit seinen Produkten gehabt.
Die neuren Versionen des PCGH PCs laufen übrigens Einwandfrei, also von daher kann man sagen dass PCGH seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat.


----------



## Darklord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Es sind vielleicht 3-4, die sich konkret auf das Netzteil beziehen aber in diesem Thread sind mindestens 10 Poster, die ähnlich gelagerte Probleme berichten.
Ich will PCGH auch nicht schlecht reden, aber hätte doch gerne mal eine Stellungnahme zu den diversen und z.T. einheitlichen Problemen gehört.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Darklord schrieb:


> Es sind vielleicht 3-4, die sich konkret auf das Netzteil beziehen aber in diesem Thread sind mindestens 10 Poster, die ähnlich gelagerte Probleme berichten.


10 von Tausenden die sich den PC bisher gekauft haben, eine wirklich sehr hohe Quote...



Darklord schrieb:


> Ich will PCGH auch nicht schlecht reden, aber hätte doch gerne mal eine Stellungnahme zu den diversen und z.T. einheitlichen Problemen gehört.


Dann schreib doch mal eine Mail an die Redaktion.


----------



## Darklord (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> 10 von Tausenden die sich den PC bisher gekauft haben, eine wirklich sehr hohe Quote...



Das ist relativ. Die genaue Zahl lässt sich schwer bestimmen.




> Dann schreib doch mal eine Mail an die Redaktion.


Würd ich wahrscheinlich machen, wenn ich noch Probleme mit dem Rechner hätte. Da er aber nun super läuft fehlt mir die Motivation dazu.
Aber es werden bestimmt ein paar (oder auch mehr) Mails an die Red schreiben. Für mich ist das Thema aber (Gottseidank) durch.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Na dann ist dich gut.


----------



## Darklord (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

So, hallo mal wieder. Ich habe den PC nun eine Weile getestet und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden. 
Nur eine Sache macht mir etwas Sorgen. Der Gehäuselüfter steht immer still. Laut dem Fühlungsprogramm Probe II besteht zwar noch kein Grund zur Sorge.
Die Temperaturen der CPU, des MB und der GK sind o.k. aber der fette Gehäuselüfter ist bestimmt nicht umsonst da, gelle .


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Darklord schrieb:


> So, hallo mal wieder. Ich habe den PC nun eine Weile getestet und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden.
> Nur eine Sache macht mir etwas Sorgen. Der Gehäuselüfter steht immer still. Laut dem Fühlungsprogramm Probe II besteht zwar noch kein Grund zur Sorge.
> Die Temperaturen der CPU, des MB und der GK sind o.k. aber der fette Gehäuselüfter ist bestimmt nicht umsonst da, gelle .


Schau mal ob der auch wirklich angeschlossen ist.
Da ist doch auch ein Drehpoti dran oder? Schau mal ob das nicht irgendwie runtergeregelt wurde.


----------



## Darklord (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Schau mal ob der auch wirklich angeschlossen ist.
> Da ist doch auch ein Drehpoti dran oder? Schau mal ob das nicht irgendwie runtergeregelt wurde.



Erstmal danke für die Antwort.

Was bitte ist ein Drehpoti und wo ist das ? 

Ich vermute schon, dass die von Alternate den Lüfter falsch angeschlossen haben aber ich traue mich noch nicht so ganz dran den PC aufzumachen und an der Verkabelung rumzufummeln. Da die Temperaturwerte z.Zt. auf absolut coolem Niveau liegen (CPU 23, MB 30, GK 41 °C).
Ich denke aber im Sommer wird sich das ändern 

Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## CrazyBanana (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ein Drehpoti (Potentiometer) ist ein drehbarer veränderbarer Wiederstand.

Ich hab zwar kA wo der bei dem PC ist aber meist hinten bei 
den Slots ... so a drehbares dings 

bitte


----------



## Darklord (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Danke, wieder etwas dazugelernt. 
Habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass "Poti" für Potentiometer steht.
Bin mal hinter den Rechner gekrochen kann da aber nix entsprechendes finden. 
Ich habe den PC jetzt schon eine Weile in intensivem Betrieb getestet ud er läuft sehr stabil und die Temperaturwerte sind alle super. Es ist ja offenbar noch ein Gehäuselüfter am laufen, der wird aber nicht vom Bios erkannt. Aber egal.
Der Lüfter der sich nicht dreht ist oben auf dem Gehäuse und ich werde mir vermutlich erst Gedanken machen, wenn die kalte Jahreszeit vorbei ist


----------



## BeachBoy08 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Darklord schrieb:


> Danke, wieder etwas dazugelernt.
> Habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass "Poti" für Potentiometer steht.
> Bin mal hinter den Rechner gekrochen kann da aber nix entsprechendes finden.


Du musst ja auch in den PC schauen.


----------



## Darklord (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Okay, wenn ich nächstes mal Bock hab den PC aufzumachen, werd ich das mal tun


----------



## bofferbrauer (20. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo PCGH! Solltet mal die seite updaten; Beim AMD-PC wird immer noch auf einen Phenom 9950 hingewiesen, was ja überhaupt nicht mehr aktuell ist


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (25. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

@ bofferbrauer

wurde heute geupdatet - ab sofort wurde der X4 9950 BE gegen einen X3 710 BE getauscht!

Was mich allerdings noch sehr wundert ist die Tatsache, dass PCGH/Alternate noch die 512MB-Version der HD4870 einbaut... die Preise sind so sehr gefallen, dass z.Z. die 4870 mit 1024MB schon für 170 Euro angeboten werden! Da wird es doch nochmal Zeit für ein Update


----------



## mc.aschi (26. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich würde gerne mal ein neues Thema hier eröffnen, bin angemeldet und darf auch neue Themen verfassen. Leider finde ich hier im Forum nicht den richtigen Butten um eines zu erstellen. Hilfe, finde immer nur den Antwort Butten. Wer kann mir Helfen.

PS: oh man wie peinlich


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (26. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

In dem Bereich geht das glaub ich nicht.
Der passende Bereich könnte der sein.
Versuch's mal da, wenn das Thema auch da rein passt.


----------



## mc.aschi (26. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

danke,

habe mein Anliegen hier gepostet

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-pcgh-phenom-ii-pc-cool-quiet.html#post672083


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. März 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH! Solltet mal die seite updaten; Beim AMD-PC wird immer noch auf einen Phenom 9950 hingewiesen, was ja überhaupt nicht mehr aktuell ist



Danke für den Hinweis - wurde geändert.


----------



## Super Grobi (13. April 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo,
mich würde interessieren wer diese PCs zusammen baut? Alternate vertreibt ja nur die fertigen Geräte, aber wenn ich das richtig checke baut die jemand anders zusammen.

Hab mir den PCGH Phenom II Rev.2 PC bestellt und leider kann man nicht erfahren, wann man diesen überhaupt mal bekommt. Bei Alternate steht "April" und die Hotline weiss auch nichts (daher geh ich auch davon aus, das Alternate die nicht zusammen baut).

Ansonsten scheint das Teil ja wirklich toll zu sein. All die Hardware hätte ich mir eh gekauft und in dem "Paket" ist der PC schon fix und fertig.

Gruß
SG


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Super Grobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich würde interessieren wer diese PCs zusammen baut? Alternate vertreibt ja nur die fertigen Geräte, aber wenn ich das richtig checke baut die jemand anders zusammen.
> 
> Hab mir den PCGH Phenom II Rev.2 PC bestellt und leider kann man nicht erfahren, wann man diesen überhaupt mal bekommt. Bei Alternate steht "April" und die Hotline weiss auch nichts (daher geh ich auch davon aus, das Alternate die nicht zusammen baut).
> ...



Die PCs baut auch wirklich Alternate. Die PCs sind leider immer wieder mal ausverkauft, bis welche nachgebaut werden, kann es daher leider öfters zu Wartezeiten kommen. Der Andrang ist groß


----------



## -MIRROR- (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ist das Kabelmanagment, wie beim WaKü-PC für 1399€, genauso auch in der Realität? -Oder wurde das extra für die Bilder so ordentlich gemacht??


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Ist das Kabelmanagment, wie beim WaKü-PC für 1399€, genauso auch in der Realität? -Oder wurde das extra für die Bilder so ordentlich gemacht??



Laut Grey Computer sieht jeder verkaufte PC genauso aus.


----------



## MomentInTime (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wann ist denn ungefähr mit dem nächsten Hardware-Update bei den PCGH-PCs zu rechnen ?


----------



## knarf0815 (8. März 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

wäre mal interresant ob mit bestimmten komponenten ein "stromsparender spieler pc" für gamer möglich wäre und was der kosten würde 

gruß


----------



## Lemurer (7. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ist ein *PC Games Hardware PCGH-GTX470-Edition* geplant?


----------



## spieler83 (14. April 2010)

*PCGH Premium-PC II*

hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir vor 5 monaten den pcgh premium-pc ii gekauft. bisher war ich  mit dem gerät auch sehr zufrieden. vor drei wochen fingen jedoch die  probleme an. bei manchen spielen (modern warfare 2, batman: arkham  asylum, bioshock; alle spiele liefen vorher ohne probleme!) stürzt der  rechner nach ziemlich genau 5 minuten ohne jede weitere meldung ab. das  abstürzen ist übrigens sehr heftig, da das gerät innerhalb von einer  sekunde komplett ausgeht, also keine windows-meldung oder ähnliches mehr  auftaucht. beim nächsten start kommen dann natürlich die entsprechenden  meldungen (nicht ordnungsgemäß runtergefahren, kritischer fehler  kernel-power). beim nächsten start von modern warfare 2 erscheint  jedesmal, daß sich meine hardwarekonfiguration geändert hat. aus  früheren erfahrungen hab ich daraufhin eine seite des gehäuses geöffnet  und mit einem ventilator zusätzlich gekühlt. das resultat war, daß  modern warfare 2 mindestens 45 min stabil und ohne probleme lief. als  ich die seite dann wieder geschlossen hatte, stürzte der rechner  wiederum innerhalb sehr kurzer zeit ab.
hat jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht oder vorschläge damit umzugehen?  ich werde den rechner wohl zunächst zu alternate zurücksenden.

vielen dank
markus


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

@ IronheadHaynes: Updates für einzelne PCs gibt es nur, wenn diese Sinn ergeben, wie beispielsweise beim neuen PCGH-Budget-PC III... das heißt aber nicht, dass die anderen Modelle nun auch in der Version III gibt.

@ Lemurer: Nein, aufgrund der Lieferproblematik. Das wird also noch 2 Monate dauern, schätze ich.

@ spieler83: Ja ich würde hier auch von der Garantie gebrauchen machen und den Rechner an Alternate schicken.


----------



## gl123 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

1) ich find für ~869€ gibts aber woanders mehr für das geld
wenn ich bei one 30€ mehr ruaflleg gibts ne bessere Graka, Prozessor und Festplatte.
nur mal so.
2) in welcher auflösung sind die benchmarks gemacht wurden?


----------



## umberto99 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

 Moin zusammen, 
der ist doch viel zu teuer.
Guckst Du hier ...
ebay 130357767231
CPU auch noch deutlich besser
HD 5770 kostet 35€ Aufpreis...

Cu,
Umberto


----------



## spockilein (11. August 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Bei ZackZack gibt es einen PCGH Gamer PC im Sonderangebot. 150 Euronen billiger.
Hier der Link: http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/index.html


----------



## spockilein (11. August 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mich würde mal Interessieren, ob jemand zugegriffen hat. 
Man freut sich ja, wenn man helfen konnte.


----------



## Thronfolger (15. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Servus zusammen!

Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob auch der Scythe-Yasya-Kühler kompatibel ist zum Antec P183 Gehäuse?

Besten Dank
Greatz Jan


----------



## Thronfolger (17. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Weis das niemand? 

Greatz 
Jan


----------



## Thronfolger (21. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hab den Kühler gekauft und eingebaut und er passt noch gerade eben so


----------



## Zwischen (15. Januar 2011)

*Problem mit PCGH GTX580 PC*

Hallo PCGH Team und Leser!

Habe ein riesen Problem: Hab gestern den PCGH-GTX580 geliefert bekommen und als ich den heute morgen angeschlossen, lief auser fehlermeldungen nicht viel. Die meiste Zeit kommt die Fehlermeldung 0xc00000e9 und das meistens kurz nachdem die installation von Windows7 begonnen hat. CD ist ok, hab sie bei einem anderen Computer getestet. Hab versucht jeweils nur mit der SSD bzw HD zu starten kein erfolg. Hab auch schon eine andere HD (wo Windows installiert ist) dran gehängt, aber nichts. Memory Diagnostics Test ergibt kein Fehler. 
Ich kann auch keine anderen BS starten, weder Linux noch eine andere Windows cd noch Gparted...
Im Bios hab ich nichts gemacht, da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus...
Bitte helft mir!!!

Viele Grüße
Zwischen


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit PCGH GTX580 PC*



Zwischen schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Team und Leser!
> 
> Habe ein riesen Problem: Hab gestern den PCGH-GTX580 geliefert bekommen und als ich den heute morgen angeschlossen, lief auser fehlermeldungen nicht viel. Die meiste Zeit kommt die Fehlermeldung 0xc00000e9 und das meistens kurz nachdem die installation von Windows7 begonnen hat. CD ist ok, hab sie bei einem anderen Computer getestet. Hab versucht jeweils nur mit der SSD bzw HD zu starten kein erfolg. Hab auch schon eine andere HD (wo Windows installiert ist) dran gehängt, aber nichts. Memory Diagnostics Test ergibt kein Fehler.
> Ich kann auch keine anderen BS starten, weder Linux noch eine andere Windows cd noch Gparted...
> ...



Hallo,

da scheint wohl ein Problem mit dem Rechner vorzuliegen. Ich würde den Rechner wieder zurück schicken. Ich habe auch Alternate über deinen Beitrag informiert.

Grüße aus der PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## ALTERNATE_Chris (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit PCGH GTX580 PC*



Zwischen schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Team und Leser!
> 
> Habe ein riesen Problem: Hab gestern den PCGH-GTX580 geliefert bekommen und als ich den heute morgen angeschlossen, lief auser fehlermeldungen nicht viel. Die meiste Zeit kommt die Fehlermeldung 0xc00000e9 und das meistens kurz nachdem die installation von Windows7 begonnen hat. CD ist ok, hab sie bei einem anderen Computer getestet. Hab versucht jeweils nur mit der SSD bzw HD zu starten kein erfolg. Hab auch schon eine andere HD (wo Windows installiert ist) dran gehängt, aber nichts. Memory Diagnostics Test ergibt kein Fehler.
> Ich kann auch keine anderen BS starten, weder Linux noch eine andere Windows cd noch Gparted...
> ...



Hallo Zwischen,

es könnte sein, daß sich das SATA Kabel währen des Transport leicht gelöst hat. Schau mal ob alle Kabel fest in den Laufwerken und am Mainboard stecken.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Zwischen (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo Chris,

habe alle Stecker nochmal kontrolliert, aber alle sind fest angeschlossen bzw. keine sind lose. Weiter vorschläge?

Noch dazu und dies habe ich Alternate schon geschrieben, ist beim Gehäuse intern ein Halter gebrochen und nun gehen die Schiebetüren vorne nicht richtig zu und die HD Festplatte hat sehr viel Spielraum. Denke nicht dass deswegen der Computer nicht startet, aber wollte dies nur mal andeuten.

Grüße
Zwischen


----------



## Zwischen (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Zwischen schrieb:


> ... nun gehen die Schiebetüren vorne nicht richtig zu...



Die Öffner bei den Festplatten, meinte ich, ist nicht verständlich erklärt.


----------



## Garem86 (17. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo PCGames Hardware Team und Forumsleser.

Ich habe mir vor mitlerweile fast 2 Jahren den PCGH-Gamer-PC HD5770 Edition gekauft.
Eigentlich bin ich mit dem Pc auch äußerst zufireden wäre da nicht eine kleine Macke...

Seitdem den Pc habe stellt er immer, wenn ich ihn zwei Tage oder länger nicht einschalte den Dienst ein.
Ein Hochfahren ist dann zunächst noch möglich, es tauchen allerdings kryptische Fehlermeldungen auf.
Danach läuft Windows erst noch normal, nach und nach stürzen aber verschiedene Programme ab und melden, dass sie nicht
mehr gestartet werden können. (Bereits passiert mit Firefox, fast jedes mal dem Virenscanner zur Zeit AVG Antivirus aber auch andere,
Risen, WoW, Starcraft) Schließlich zeigt Windows einen Bluescreen und lässt sich daraufhin nicht mehr hochfahren.
Geholfen hat dann in der Regel nur ein Neuinstallieren des Windows oder manchmal auch mehrere Versuche mit der Windows eigenen
Fehlerbehebung (gestern, nachdem ich eine Woche nicht da war habe ich ca. 5 Anläufe gebraucht, jedesmal mit Fehlermeldungen abgebrochen).
Habe mir zunächst nichts dabei gedacht aber da ich dieses mal fast wichtige, dummerweise ungesicherte Dokumente verloren hätte wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, ob jemand evtl. eine Erklärung für dieses Problem finden kann. Oder mir bei der Fehlersuche helfen kann.

Ich habe damals die Version ohne Betriebssystem gekauft und habe Windows 7 Professional in der 64-Bit Version installiert.

Ich weiss, wie absurd das klingt aber ich persönlich kann es mir nicht erklären, würde mich aber über Antworten und Hilfen von euch freuen.

LG
Garem


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo Garem,

mein Tipp wäre nach der Beschreibung auch gewesen Windows neu zu installieren. Es klingt zunächst eher nach einem Softwarefehler. Vielleicht hilft ansonsten noch ein BIOS-Update sowie das Laden der BIOS-Setup-Defaults weiter. Ansonsten vielleicht doch mal das Gerät an Alternate zurück schicken, bevor die 2jährige Garantie abläuft.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Garem86 (18. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hi Daniel
erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Windows neu installieren habe ich mittlerweile öfter (wie gesagt Seit bald zwei Jahren immer wieder...).
Werde mich dann jetzt einmal am Bios-Update. An den Optionen habe ich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere nichts geändert
aber auch die werden dann mal resettet.
Das was mich stutzig macht ist, dass der Fehler wirklich nur nach einigen Tagen die der Rechner nicht eingeschaltet wurde auftritt.

Das Rücksenden wäre dazu da, dass Alternate versucht den Fehler zu finden oder?
Befürchte ein wenig, dass das nichts bringen würden da wahrscheinlich genau dann der Vorführ-Effekt auftritt und der Rechner, wie
sonst ja eigentlich auch, einwandfrei läuft.

Aber zunächst einmal Bios-Update und dann mal schauen.

LG 
Garem


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ja, solche Fehler sind sehr ärgerlich, wenn die nicht immer gleich reproduzierbar sind. Versuchen kann man es aber trotzdem, sollte Alternate einen Fehler feststellen, tauschen die das defekte Teil. Du verwendest eine offizielle Windows-Installations-DVD oder - also keine selbst erstellte Installations-DVD mit integriertem Service Pack usw.? Dann viel Erfolg mit dem BIOS-Update!


----------



## Parzival (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hi,
also ein Detail an allen euren Rechnern wundert mich ja schon etwas! 
Und das ist die Wahl der Netzteile: Zum Beispiel euer Premium PC HD 6950 Edition verbraucht nach euren Angaben unter Last 176 Watt. Trotzdem spendiert Ihr ihm ein Netzteil mit 530 Watt. 
Ist das Netzteil dann nicht sogar unter Last noch recht ineffizient? Wieso die hohe Sicherheit? Geht Ihr schon von etwaigen Aufrüstungen aus? 

Ich frage nur weil ich demnächst ein ganz ähnliches System zusammenbauen will und mein Cougar A400 gern behalten würde! Reicht das aus oder sollte man sich noch was mit höherer Leistung kaufen?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Das NT ist nicht so gut, da es nur ein L7 ist ich frage mich eh was das in einem Gaming-PC verloren hat.
Wenn du diesen PC meinst:PCGH-Premium-PC HD6950-Edition: Core i5-2400 + HD 6950 [Anzeige] - komplett-pc, schnäppchen


----------



## Parzival (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Jo genau den meine ich! Aber auch wenn das jetzt nicht das High-End Netzteil ist, sollte es bei einer Nennleistung von 530 Watt doch trotzdem total unterfordert und damit ineffizient sein. Gerade das ist doch nicht so gut für ein NT oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Indem wir ein Netzteil mit zuviel Leistung einbauen, stellen wir sicher, dass das Netzteil nicht am Anschlag läuft und damit der Lüfter nicht hochdreht und somit leise bleibt.


----------



## froschline (2. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Warum sind im neuen Aufrüsten =32 Seiten Special 
bei kühler - Empfehlungen keine Kompakte Wasserkühlungen "H100 oder H20 920" mit dabei.
geändert siehe Link
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-12-2011-a-4.html#post3600060


----------



## turbosnake (2. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Das ist der falsche Thread das gehört in den Feedback-Thread, denn findest du hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/183028-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-12-2011-a.html.


----------



## froschline (2. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das ist der falsche Thread das gehört in den Feedback-Thread, denn findest du hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/183028-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-12-2011-a.html.


 
 Danke habe jetzt geändert


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Den total Verzicht auf mechanische Festplatten kann ich mehr als gut nachvollziehen.
Als ich meinen aktuellen Rechner Anfang des Jahres zusammenbaute, baute ich erst auch zusätzlich zur SSD eine konventionelle Festplatte als Datenplatte mit ein. Diese war aber extrems raus zu hören, da mein Rechner an sich recht leise ist. Also flog sie raus, dafür kam eine größere SSD rein (256 GB anstatt 160 GB) und seither läuft mein Rechner schnell und leise.


----------



## sfc (5. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich plane auch schon länger, meine Festplatte ganz rauszuhauen. Mal gucken, vielleicht kaufe ich mir zu Weihnachten ne zweite SSD und verkaufe meine Festplatte dann überteuert bei Ebay. Ich find das Ding einfach nur noch langsam und laut.


----------



## PCTom (5. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

ganz auf HDDs verzichten WOW, wäre für mich unbezahlbar


----------



## spockilein (5. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich sehe das ehr als Ausrede von Euch. Hättet Ihr bei ein oder zwei PC die mech. Platten weggelassen und dafür eine größere SSD eingebaut, wäre es Glaubwürdiger.
Gerade der 2500K-Edition würde sich dafür anbieten. Aber was kommt? Absolute Top-CPU mit dem höchsten Stromverbrauch. Und alles gleich mal ein paar Hunderter teurer.
Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCTom schrieb:


> ganz auf HDDs verzichten WOW, wäre für mich unbezahlbar


 
Als Altlager für Datenmüll ist ein NAS die erste Wahl. Dann reichen 250 bis 500GB fürs System aus und das sind auch mitunter die maximal bezahlbaren Größen.


----------



## Parzival (6. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also wenn man sich mal die HDD Preise auf Alternate.de anschaut, kann man diesen Schritt durchaus verstehen!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also ich möchte auch nie wieder eine HDD in einem PC. In meinem privaten PC nutze ich schon seit über einem Jahr nur noch SSDs. Endlich keine Ratter-Geräusche mehr, wenn Windows - warum auch immer - irgendetwas macht. Jetzt habe ich endlich einen nicht nervigen konstant gleichen Lärmpegel. Und mit externen USB-Festplatten oder NAS kann man immer auch bequem auf große Daten zugreifen - aber eben nur wenn man diese braucht.


----------



## arumakan (12. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen pcghpc ultimate ssd  zu holen. wenn ich jedoch die bewertungen bei alternate zu den anderen pcs lese und die beiträge hier, dann frage ich mich wirklich, ob das so eine gute idee ist.

ich kann mir die antwort zwar denken, aber habt ihr die qualitätsprobleme mittlerweile im griff? 

auf defekte und nicht angeschlossene teile etc. hätte ich echt keine lust.....


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (14. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



arumakan schrieb:


> ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen pcghpc ultimate ssd  zu holen. wenn ich jedoch die bewertungen bei alternate zu den anderen pcs lese und die beiträge hier, dann frage ich mich wirklich, ob das so eine gute idee ist.
> 
> ich kann mir die antwort zwar denken, aber habt ihr die qualitätsprobleme mittlerweile im griff?
> 
> auf defekte und nicht angeschlossene teile etc. hätte ich echt keine lust.....


 
Bei den Hunderten von PCGH-PCs die jeden Monat verkauft werden kann immer mal wieder was schief laufen - auch bei Alternate... vermutlich haben 1 % der Käufer Probleme, die anderen 99 % sind glücklich und von denen hört man meistens nichts... es ist normal, dass sich Leute meist nur beschweren oder einen Kommentar hinterlassen, wenn es Probleme gibt oder Hardware defekt ist. Aber dafür kauft man ja einen Komplett-PC, wenn der von Anfang an nicht rund läuft, einfach innerhalb von 14 Tagen gegen Kaufpreisrückerstattung zurück schicken und einen neuen PC bestellen.


----------



## arumakan (16. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

danke für die ehrliche antwort. ich werde mir einen ultimate ssd edition vorbestellen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Die Flut hat halt auch was Positves: Mehr SSDs werden /zwangsweise) nachgefragt, und damit durch immer grössere Produktionsmengen mittelfristig billliger. Wäre schon irgendwo lustig, wenn der SSD-Durchbruch gerade deswegen einsetzt, weil HDDs temporär unerschwinglich werden (wobei die zwischenzeitlich wirklich geradzu kriminell günstig waren, 60€ für 2 TB ...). xD


----------



## Darkin (20. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Die Flut hat halt auch was Positves: Mehr SSDs werden /zwangsweise) nachgefragt, und damit durch immer grössere Produktionsmengen mittelfristig billliger. Wäre schon irgendwo lustig, wenn der SSD-Durchbruch gerade deswegen einsetzt, weil HDDs temporär unerschwinglich werden (wobei die zwischenzeitlich wirklich geradzu kriminell günstig waren, 60€ für 2 TB ...). xD



Glaube kaum, das deswegen die SSD's billiger werden. Die Nachfrage steigt und ich bezweifle, das die Kapazitäten der Herstellen da mithalten kann. Also wird der Preis der SSD's vermutlich auch steigen.


----------



## winpoet88 (20. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich glaube dass im Moment sicher mehr SSDs verkauft werden, schon alleine duch die stark gestiegenen HDD Preise wegen der Flut.....denke aber, dass sich dies in wenigen Monaten wieder ändern wird, sobald sich die Festplattenpreise wieder "normalisiert" haben !


Gruss Winpo8T


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Krise dafür geführt hat, dass nun deutlich mehr SSDs verkauft werden. Viele denken nun eben über SSDs nach, auch die, die sich noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe. Ich finde das sehr positiv und möchte nie wieder eine HDD in meinem PC. Hoffentlich beginnt nun die Erfolgsstory der SSDs...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. November 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Darkin schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, das deswegen die SSD's billiger werden. Die Nachfrage steigt und ich bezweifle, das die Kapazitäten der Herstellen da mithalten kann. Also wird der Preis der SSD's vermutlich auch steigen.


 Ist etwas beliebt, steigt kurzfristig der Preis, klar. Mittelfristig werden aber die Produktionskapazitäten hochgefahren (u.a. da auch neue Hersteller evtl. mitverdienen wollen) und es entstehen irgendwann Überkapazitäten, die zu Konkurrenzkampf, Preisdruck und damit insgesamt fallenden Preisen führen, auch, weil durch Massenproduktion und neue Entwicklungen im Konkurrenzkampf die Produktionskosten stets sinken und dies an die Kunden weitergegeben werden muss, um nicht aus dem Markt zu fliegen. Lustigerweise könn(t)en bei SSDs aber die kurzfristigen Preissteigerungen durch erhöhte Nachfrage aber ausbleiben, da meinem letzten Wissensstand nach bereits massive Überkapazitäten bei der Produktion von Speicherbausteinen existieren (u.a. dadurch bemerkbar, dass RAM preislich schon so billig geworden ist, dass man sich künftig wohl Riegel im Kaugummiautomaten ziehen kann xD), bin mir da grad allerdings nicht sicher, wie es da vor allem bei den Kapazitäten der neueren Fabriken mit den aktuell feinen Fertigungsprozessen steht ...




PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Krise dafür  geführt hat, dass nun deutlich mehr SSDs verkauft werden. Viele denken  nun eben über SSDs nach, auch die, die sich noch nie mit dem Thema  beschäftigt habe. Ich finde das sehr positiv und möchte nie wieder eine  HDD in meinem PC. Hoffentlich beginnt nun die Erfolgsstory der  SSDs...


 *g* 

Werde auch bald 2x anschaffen, eine fürs System/Programme und kleineren Datenkrimmskramms, sowie eine für die Steam-Partition.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die Krise dafür geführt hat, dass nun deutlich mehr SSDs verkauft werden. Viele denken nun eben über SSDs nach, auch die, die sich noch nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe. Ich finde das sehr positiv und möchte nie wieder eine HDD in meinem PC. Hoffentlich beginnt nun die Erfolgsstory der SSDs...


 Kann dem nur zustimmen, ich bin auch guter Dinge und hoffe das diese Situation den SSD's bei deren Verbreitung helfen werden.
Ich habe mir schon lange keine HDD mehr gekauft und werde es auch nie mehr, die letzten Datenträger waren alle SSD's 
Nicht jede Katastrophe hat nur schlechtes, wie man hier sieht.
mfg


----------



## Medcha (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also, was die Systemplatte angeht, stimme ich zu. Die Preise sind mittlerweile OK. Aber für große Datenmengen ungeeignet. Was steht beim PCGH-PC mitm Phenom II? Statt einer 1000 GB HDD gibts jetzt eine 128 GB SSD. Das ist ja unter der heutigen Datenlast kein rundum funktionierender Rechner. Wenn du nicht 100 GB zum benutzen hast, dann musst du nachkaufen und das wird teuer. Ich habe unter anderem ne 1,5 TB HDD drin. Wie soll ich die mit SSD ersetzen? Also, für Leute, die jetzt UNBEDINGT einen Rechner NEU kaufen müssen, ist das halt Schicksal. Für alle anderen kann das keine Lösung sein´. Völlig egal wie toll SSD auch sein mag. Ich brauch den Platz und 46 Euro waren auch ok, vor einem Jahr. 

Zu sagen, HDD sind unbrauchbar ist natürlich Unsinn. Ne Frage der Kohle und wer sagt, ich kaufe nur SSD, der wird sicher viel Spaß mit seinem System haben, wirkt aber auch etwas dekadent. Und da sind wir wieder bei der Frage, wieviel Geld ist der Einzelne bereit, auszugeben. Ne SSD mit 500 GB für 250 Tacken wäre ja ok, aber die Preise der etwas größeren Platten sind lächerlich. Bisher sehe ich keine Chance die HDD endgültig auszustechen. Meine nächste Anschaffung wird auch eine SSD sein. Aber fürs System und für weniger als 100 Euro.

Das dauert wohl noch mit dem Siegeszug der SSD.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Medcha schrieb:


> Zu sagen, HDD sind unbrauchbar ist natürlich Unsinn. Ne Frage der Kohle und wer sagt, ich kaufe nur SSD, der wird sicher viel Spaß mit seinem System haben, wirkt aber auch etwas dekadent. Und da sind wir wieder bei der Frage, wieviel Geld ist der Einzelne bereit, auszugeben. Ne SSD mit 500 GB für 250 Tacken wäre ja ok, aber die Preise der etwas größeren Platten sind lächerlich. Bisher sehe ich keine Chance die HDD endgültig auszustechen. Meine nächste Anschaffung wird auch eine SSD sein. Aber fürs System und für weniger als 100 Euro.


 
Ich verwende eine 256er SSD und habe zugunsten der Lautstärke die normalen Festplatten wieder ausgebaut.
Stattdesen liegen meine archivierten Daten auf einem NAS welcher in einem anderen Zimmer steht, so habe ich akustisch für mich die Ideallösung gefunden.
Und zum normalen arbeiten / spielen / was auch immer ist eine 256er Platte meines Erachtens mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## ReVan1199 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich verwende eine 256er SSD und habe zugunsten der Lautstärke die normalen Festplatten wieder ausgebaut.
> Stattdesen liegen meine archivierten Daten auf einem NAS welcher in einem anderen Zimmer steht, so habe ich akustisch für mich die Ideallösung gefunden.
> Und zum normalen arbeiten / spielen / was auch immer ist eine 256er Platte meines Erachtens mehr als ausreichend.


 
Naja kommt immer auf der Benutzung an, wenn man z.B. bei Steam Spiele hat, die mehr als 350GB insgesamt sind, kann man eine SSD vergessen.
Für mich ist eine SSD nur für Windows und die Programme da(Office,Visual Studio,3dsmax etc.) Spiele gehören auf eine Spindelplatte.


----------



## derP4computer (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Naja kommt immer auf der Benutzung an, wenn man z.B. bei Steam Spiele hat, die mehr als 350GB insgesamt sind, kann man eine SSD vergessen.
> Für mich ist eine SSD nur für Windows und die Programme da(Office,Visual Studio,3dsmax etc.) Spiele gehören auf eine Spindelplatte.


 Dem schließe ich mich mal an.


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Naja kommt immer auf der Benutzung an, wenn man z.B. bei Steam Spiele hat, die mehr als 350GB insgesamt sind, kann man eine SSD vergessen.
> Für mich ist eine SSD nur für Windows und die Programme da(Office,Visual Studio,3dsmax etc.) Spiele gehören auf eine Spindelplatte.


 
Sehe da kein Problem. Da man über Steam jederzeit die Games wieder installieren kann, muss man sie ja nicht lokal bunkern.
Meiner Meinung nach gehören alle aktuell genutzten Programme auf eine SSD, egal ob Game oder Anwendung. Da die Ladezeiten dadurch gefühlt wegfallen.


----------



## Darkdriver (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Tja, jetzt muss ich warten, dass normale HDDs wieder verfügbar sind. Das passt mir erstmal gar nicht ins Konzept, dass momentan klassische Festplatten kaum mehr auf dem Markt vorhanden sind. SSD schön und gut aber viel drauf kriegt man für das Geld halt nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Darkdriver schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt muss ich warten, dass normale HDDs wieder verfügbar sind. Das passt mir erstmal gar nicht ins Konzept, dass momentan klassische Festplatten kaum mehr auf dem Markt vorhanden sind. SSD schön und gut aber viel drauf kriegt man für das Geld halt nicht.


 
Durch die Terabyte-HDDs ist man da etwas verwöhnt worden und hat meiner Meinung nach viel Müll auf der HDD angesammelt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass mehr als 128-256 GB kein Mensch braucht und man solche Daten auf USB-Platten, Rohlingen und Co. prima auslagern kann. 10 installierte Spiele auf der HDD sind auch überflüssig, wie viele spielt man davon wirklich? Ich setzt auch nur auf SSD und möchte auch nie wieder eine HDD *im *PC haben.


----------



## Darkdriver (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Naja, ich verwende meine externe USB Platte für das Backup (Dazu brauchst du aber auch eine klassische HDD - und die sind ja grad knapp). Die Daten sollte man schließlich schon irgendwie regelmäßig sichern. Klar, eine Mp3 Sammlung braucht jetzt nicht grad eine TB Platte aber z.B. meine Sammlung hat doch gute 12 GB. Videos und Fotos brauchen auch nicht gerade wenig Platz. Dann diverse Dateien für Schule und Uni...da kommt schon etwas zusammen. Klar, wer seinen PC nur zum Daddeln nutzt und nur ein paar Daten speichern muss, der kommt mit einer SSD aus. 
Ich täte mir ja eine SSD für das Betriebssystem und Programme einreden lassen. Zum Speichern vieler Daten würde ich nicht mehr auf eine große HDD verzichten wollen. Da stimmt Preis/Leistung eher.

Im Übrigen würde mich interessieren, wie lang so eine SSD haltet. Es ist ja Tatsache, dass so eine Speicherzelle nur eine beschränkte Anzahl an Speicherzyklen überlebt... .Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass auf einer Platte, wo viel gearbeitet wird, das Ende doch relativ schnell eintreten könnte. Ich bin da noch etwas skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Darkdriver schrieb:


> Naja, ich verwende meine externe USB Platte für das Backup (Dazu brauchst du aber auch eine klassische HDD - und die sind ja grad knapp). Die Daten sollte man schließlich schon irgendwie regelmäßig sichern. Klar, eine Mp3 Sammlung braucht jetzt nicht grad eine TB Platte aber z.B. meine Sammlung hat doch gute 12 GB. Videos und Fotos brauchen auch nicht gerade wenig Platz. Dann diverse Dateien für Schule und Uni...da kommt schon etwas zusammen. Klar, wer seinen PC nur zum Daddeln nutzt und nur ein paar Daten speichern muss, der kommt mit einer SSD aus.


 
Die Frage ist weniger ob man Daten zum ablegen hat sondern wie man seine Daten ablegt.
Da erscheint mir die NAS Lösung eine der Besten zu sein. Einerseits hat man einen gewissen Grad an Sicherheit (RAID System), andererseits hat man extrem viel Platz (je nach Variante gehts in dreistellige TB Bereiche) und last but not least ist es auch eine komfortable Lösung zur gemeinsamen Nutzung von Daten, einschliesslich gemeinsamen "Videorecorder".

Insofern bleibe ich dabei, dass man mit einer SSD Kapazität von max. 500 GB (für die meisten dürften Größen bis 250 GB reichen) ausreichen sollten. Und alles andere gehört auf einen großen externen Speicher, der im Keller oder sonstwo rumbrumen darf.


----------



## Darkdriver (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Und alles andere gehört auf einen großen externen Speicher, der im Keller oder sonstwo rumbrumen darf.


 Blöd, wenn man keinen Keller hat sondern nur eine Wohnung. Außerdem...so eine NAS braucht permanent Strom. Aus ökologischen Gründen ist daher eine zusätzliche Stromquelle abzulehnen. Außerdem...wenn man allein ist...gibts wenig Daten zum Teilen. Ich mache jedenfalls nicht mit bei dem Trend, für Privatzwecke eine kleine Firmenstruktur aufzubauen. Sobald wieder genug HDDs zu einem vernünftigen Preis verfügbar sind, werde ich meinen 6 1/2 Jahre alten PC jedenfalls ersetzen. Eine SSD kommt darin vermutlich nicht vor. Je nachdem, wie viel Geld ich ausgeben möchte. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich gerade besonders reich bin.


----------



## ITpassion-de (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Darkdriver schrieb:


> Blöd, wenn man keinen Keller hat sondern nur eine Wohnung. Außerdem...so eine NAS braucht permanent Strom. Aus ökologischen Gründen ist daher eine zusätzliche Stromquelle abzulehnen.


 
Neuere NAS, also welche die nach 1970 gebaut wurden , können sich nach einer frei einstellbaren Zeit selbst abschalten und im Zugriffsfall wieder aktivieren. In der Standbyphase werden nur <1 Watt gezogen.


----------



## BootinBull (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

hat man wirklich 14 Tage Rückgaberecht? ich habe da ein bisschen bammeln bei der großen Summe...


----------



## Darkdriver (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Egal, soll jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er auf HDD oder SSD setzt. Derzeit fehlt mir einfach diese Auswahlmöglichkeit und die Preise sind dadurch für mich zu hoch. Ich hoffe, dass für jedes System eine Aufwahlmöglichkeit gemacht wird, sobald sich die Lage auf dem Festplattenmarkt wieder entspannt. Zurzeit fehlt mir einfach nur die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit. Vielleicht lernen auch die Hersteller durch die Flutkatastrophe etwas dazu und verteilen in Zukunft ihre Fabriken etwas mehr über den Kontinent. 

Einen etwas älteren aber durchaus interessanten Artikel über SSD habe ich unter http://www.chip.de/artikel/SSD-So-haelt-die-Hightech-Festplatte-8x-laenger-2_37897010.html gefunden. Ist zwar von der Konkurrenz aber durchaus lesenswert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BootinBull schrieb:


> hat man wirklich 14 Tage Rückgaberecht? ich habe da ein bisschen bammeln bei der großen Summe...


 
Ja, das ist ja auch gesetzlich so vorgeschrieben und nicht nur bei Alternate und den PCGH-PCs so.


----------



## jaramund (30. März 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BootinBull schrieb:


> hat man wirklich 14 Tage Rückgaberecht? ich habe da ein bisschen bammeln bei der großen Summe...


 Jep, Alternate ist auch sehr kulant - ich hatte mir vor 3 Jahren den  damilgen PCGH-Silent PC bestellt, der mir aber nicht Silent genug war.
Die Abwicklung ging ohne Probleme und zügig.


----------



## totovo (5. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Warum bietet ihr keine PC´s mit HD 7970/7950 bzw. HD7870/7850 an?

dann hätte sich für den ein oder den anderen Bekannten bestimmt was gefunden....


----------



## Dan Kirpan (8. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich fände ein PC mit Core i7 3770k, 16 GB DDR3 Ram, HD 7870, 2 TB 7200er und bitte ohne SSD! Das wäre ein super Angebot, bei dem ich sofort zuschlagen würde. Ihr treibt den Preis eurer PCs mit den SSDs unötig in die höhe.


----------



## Threshold (8. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Zum i7 3770k würde ich aber doch eher eine AMD 7970 sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wer einmal eine SSD hatte, möchte vermutlich nie wieder darauf verzichten.


----------



## ich111 (11. April 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Das stimmt
Wenn ich an einen PC ohne ssd was mache kommt mir der extrem langsam vor
Aber es wäre schön wenn die Samsung 830 in all euren SSD PCs vorzufinden wäre


----------



## Logitecc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo zusammmen

Mir gefällt eure ausgewogene Zusammenstellung der Rechner. Nach eurem Vorbild bin ich dabei meinen eigenen zu entwerfen. Der neue Ivy-Bridge-Rechner dient als Vorlage nur werde ich vermutlich den 2500k einbauen. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die FPS-Werte +/- 5% im selben Bereich liegen werden wie mit dem 3750k?

Das Define R3 ist ein sehr tolles Gehäuse das auch ich gerne verwenden würde. Nur habe ich einen Dark Rock Advanced mit folgenden Abmessungen: (BxHxT) 95x167x122mm. Der ist etwas grösser als der Macho mit den Abmessungen (BxHxT) 140x162x102mm den ihr verbaut. Wieviel Platz ist denn bis zur Seitenwand noch vorhanden? Könnte es sein, dass der Dark Rock auch noch rein passt?

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob der Post am rechten Ort ist. Wenn nötig bitte schieben, sorry

Gruss Logiecc


----------



## cycosaw (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo,
ich finde all Eure Pc-Config super!
Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit nur das Gehäuse mit den PcGames Hardware Logo zukaufen?
mfg
cyco


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



cycosaw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich finde all Eure Pc-Config super!
> Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit nur das Gehäuse mit den PcGames Hardware Logo zukaufen?
> mfg
> cyco


 
Kommt noch


----------



## cycosaw (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Kommt noch


 Oh, da freue ich mich schon


----------



## Tywele (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Gibt es schon genauere Informationen darüber, wann die Ultimate GTX670 Edition ausgeliefert wird? Von "Alternate_Sven" bekomme ich leider keine Antwort. 

Mitte Juni ist ja leider etwas ungenau. Und da wir mittlerweile Mitte Juni haben... ^^

Edit: Hat sich jetzt erledigt. Ich habe eine Antwort per PN erhalten, dass ich Ende der Woche mit der Auslieferung rechnen kann.


----------



## cycosaw (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo,
ich habe in der Neue Ausgabe 08/2012 auf Seite 64 die Werbung für das Gehäuse gesehen.
Die Ausgabe beinhaltet auch das Theme ("Eine Frage der Größe?" -S.88)
Das Thema hat mich schon sehr überzeugt auf ein Big-Tower hinzuarbeiten, da bei mir doch alles recht schnell warm/heiß wird.
-Dicke Hardware sowie kein CM-Netzteil.
Nun ist leider der Tower "Nightfall PCGH-Edition" ein Midi-Tower, 
habt ihr noch mehr Gehäuse im Angebot?

PS. Dank an Frank Stöwer, für das tolle Thema.

EDIT: Pss. Über eine kleine Antwort würde ich mich freuen, gerne auch per Pn oder Pinnwand^^


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



cycosaw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe in der Neue Ausgabe 08/2012 auf Seite 64 die Werbung für das Gehäuse gesehen.
> Die Ausgabe beinhaltet auch das Theme ("Eine Frage der Größe?" -S.88)
> Das Thema hat mich schon sehr überzeugt auf ein Big-Tower hinzuarbeiten, da bei mir doch alles recht schnell warm/heiß wird.
> ...



Hallo! Nein, wir haben leider keine Big-Tower als PCGH-Edition im Angebot.


----------



## Bonestorm85 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hi. Warum werden die pc systeme nicht übertaktet.? Wäre doch ein toller bonus zu diesem preis voraalem die highend systeme. 
Grüsse


----------



## cycosaw (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Hallo! Nein, wir haben leider keine Big-Tower als PCGH-Edition im Angebot.


 Schade, vllt. überlege ich es mir nochmal.


Danke für die Antwort


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Bonestorm85 schrieb:


> Hi. Warum werden die pc systeme nicht übertaktet.? Wäre doch ein toller bonus zu diesem preis voraalem die highend systeme.
> Grüsse


 
Wer übertakten möchte, liest einfach gleich unser Heft und macht das selbst


----------



## dynastes (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wie wär's wenn ihr zu den (zugegebenermaßen schon recht umfangreichen) angegebenen Daten noch die typischer Temperatur der jeweiligen Komponenten de PCs unter Last angeben würdet? Bei geringer Lautstärke, für die ihr diese Modelle ja offenbar hauptsächlich konzipiert habt, ist schließlich auch wichtig, ob die Bauteile kühl bleiben. Sicher, die meisten Komplett-PC-Käufer würden wohl höchstens moderat übertakten, aber schließlich handelt es sich nicht um normale OEM-PCs, aber Angaben über die Temperaturentwicklung sind schließlich auch hinsichtlich der Lebenszeit der Maschine interessant


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



dynastes schrieb:


> Wie wär's wenn ihr zu den (zugegebenermaßen schon recht umfangreichen) angegebenen Daten noch die typischer Temperatur der jeweiligen Komponenten de PCs unter Last angeben würdet? Bei geringer Lautstärke, für die ihr diese Modelle ja offenbar hauptsächlich konzipiert habt, ist schließlich auch wichtig, ob die Bauteile kühl bleiben. Sicher, die meisten Komplett-PC-Käufer würden wohl höchstens moderat übertakten, aber schließlich handelt es sich nicht um normale OEM-PCs, aber Angaben über die Temperaturentwicklung sind schließlich auch hinsichtlich der Lebenszeit der Maschine interessant


 
Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Temperatursensoren in Mainboards/CPUs meist unterschiedlich arbeiten und unterschiedliche Temperaturwerte anzeigen. Ein Vergleich wäre daher nicht wirklich möglich und eher irreführend. Wenn dann müsste man immer mit dem gleichen externen Temperatur-Messgerät z.B. im Gehäuse die Temperatur messen. Doch die Aussagekraft ist hier auch unklar.


----------



## wol (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Möglich,dass das schon wer gefragt hat, aber dennoch:
Warum gibts keinen High-End-PC mit AMD 7970-Grafik? Prozessor könnte ein Intel i7-3770K sein. Würde mich eher ansprechen als der jetzige mit Nvidia 680.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



wol schrieb:


> Möglich,dass das schon wer gefragt hat, aber dennoch:
> Warum gibts keinen High-End-PC mit AMD 7970-Grafik? Prozessor könnte ein Intel i7-3770K sein. Würde mich eher ansprechen als der jetzige mit Nvidia 680.



Wir hatten den gleichen PC den es aktuell mit der GTX 680 gibt mit einer HD 7970 - allerdings hat kaum jemand diesen PC gekauft, daher hat Alternate dann auch keine 2. Charge gebaut und der PC ist gestorben.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Und es gibt welche die den Rechner mit der GTX 680 kaufen?
Die Karte hat doch ein unterirdisches Preis Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## gamermaus2 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Was haltet ihr von Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten?
Sind diese beim Geschäftsprozess überhaupt möglich?

Beispiele:
* Anzahl und Größe der Festplatten. (Ich persönlich bevorzuge 2 x 1 TB als RAID-Lösung.)
* Optionale SSD und Größe der SSD.
* Zusätzliche Laufwerke.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten?
> Sind diese beim Geschäftsprozess überhaupt möglich?
> 
> Beispiele:
> ...


 
Leider ist sowas nicht möglich und wäre auch nicht zu handeln... es ist nunmal ein Komplett-PC. Aber aufrüsten kann ja danach jeder wie er möchte ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## Dark-Blood (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und es gibt welche die den Rechner mit der GTX 680 kaufen?
> Die Karte hat doch ein unterirdisches Preis Leistungsverhältnis.


 
Wenn man extreme Leistung braucht, dann ist die Karte ne gute Wahl. 
Ich selbst habe 2 davon mit 4 GB, was die meisten ja auch für unnötig halten ...
Bedingt durch 2560x1440 und vielen vielen Mods (und ne gewisse Neigung für NVIDIA) 
war es für mich die beste Wahl  (über 3 GB Vram Auslastung)


----------



## Frontline25 (28. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Warum setzt ihr eig. nur Intel cpus ein ?
Ich sehe nirgens ein Fx Prozessor, dabei sind sie doch günstig


----------



## LordCama (28. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mir fehlen in diesen PC auch ein paar AMD Produkte: HD7970, FX-6300, HD7870, etc.
Gerade die HD7870 hat nach meinem Wissenstand das beste Preis/FPS/Watt Verhältnis.

Ansonsten sind es recht gute Zusammenstellungen, nun eben etwas heterogen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (28. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Warum setzt ihr eig. nur Intel cpus ein ?
> Ich sehe nirgens ein Fx Prozessor, dabei sind sie doch günstig


 
Weil günstig nicht alles ist?!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

keine ssd für den 800€ PC, das kriege ich besser hin
Und der günstigste PC hat nichtmal eine GPU drin. Schämt euch


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (28. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Warum setzt ihr eig. nur Intel cpus ein ?
> Ich sehe nirgens ein Fx Prozessor, dabei sind sie doch günstig


 
das gleiche könnte ich bei den GPU behaupten, bis auf eine, nur Nvidia!!! kann ich auch nicht verstehen!!!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Tja wenn hier alle Redakteure versammelt sind und es um einen neuen PCGH-PC geht, stimmen eben die meisten für eine Intel-CPU oder Nvidia-Grafikkarte und sehen darin die sinnvollste Zusammenstellung, daher ist das eben so. Nur einen PCGH-PC mit AMD-CPU/GPU auf den Markt zu bringen, nur damit es besser aussieht, ist nicht unser Ansatz, wir wollen ein gutes rundum gelungenes Produkt. Wenn man sich im Geizhals die meistgesuchten CPUs so anschaut, schneidet AMD aktuell auch nicht besonders gut ab. Wir stehen mit unserer Meinung also nicht allein da.


----------



## Trefoil80 (29. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mag für AMD-CPUs zutreffen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht für AMD-Grafikkarten.

Hatte es ja schon mal gesagt, aber für mich ist es unverständlich, dass im High-End-Segment eine Karte mit schlechtem P/L-Verhältnis und nur 2GB VRAM das höchste der Gefühle sein soll (Titan ausgenommen!).
Einen Rechner mit HD7970 oder gar HD7970 GHz sehe ich nicht als "sinnlose" Kombination mit einem i5-3570k oder i7-3770K. Die Verwendung einer AMD-Graka tut dem "rundum gelungenen Produkt" mit Sicherheit keinen Abbruch.

PS.: Bei den *Grafikkarten* in den Top 10 (Geizhals) sehe ich 8x AMD... 

http://geizhals.de/?o=8


----------



## beren2707 (29. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Pff, wenn das Kundenvieh Nvidia + Intel will, bekommt es das auch. Ist nunmal so, dass die meisten potentiellen Käufer von Fertig-PCs nur mit Intel und evtl. noch Nvidia was anfangen können. Darum gibts auch keine Systeme mit 79xx, weil die eben viel unausgewogener als eine GTX 680 sind...hmmm...und als sie noch konkurrenzlos vor Erscheinen der 6xx-Serie waren, gabs auch keine passenden Systeme. Den PC mit 660 Ti gabs direkt zum Veröffentlichungstag der Karte, die 7870/7950 waren euch eben einfach zu unausgewogene Produkte. 
Ganz ehrlich, jeder weiß, dass es in gewissen Bereichen fast nur ums Markenbewustsein geht und da ist Nvidia eben meilenweit vorne, also steckt man  die Teile auch in die PCs, ganz egal, wie viele Wochen zuvor es schon mindestens gleichwertige Alternativen gab, wie bei der 660 Ti zum Beispiel. 
Aber hey, es liegt ja nicht "umsonst" ein hübsches Nvidia-Flyerchen zu Metro und den 6xx-Karten in der aktuellen Ausgabe.

Hier mal ein älterer Beitrag von mir zur Nvidia-Bevorzugung in dieser Hinsicht, das war bzgl. des Pushversuchs der 660 Ti:


beren2707 schrieb:


> Seltsame Formulierungen, sowohl im Text als  auch der Überschrift. Ist es etwa nicht verwunderlich, dass man die HD  7950 zum gleichen oder sogar geringeren Preis der schlechteren 660 Ti  vorzieht, auch wenn sie den ewigen Nvidia-Bonus bei manchen Leuten hat?  Warum hat PCGH keine Meldung darüber gebracht, dass sich anfangs die HD  7xxx Karten kaum unter Forennutzern verbeiten konnten, die GTX 680 und  GTX 670 hingegen schneller und bis jetzt auch noch größer in der Zahl?  Wie passt es zusammen, dass eine HD 7970 für zeitweise unter 350€  erhältlich war, manch eine GTX 670 für 420€ trotzdem empfohlen/gekauft  etc. wurde? Ist es nicht viel erschreckender, dass eine schon länger und  mittlerweile deutlich günstiger erhältliche HD 7870 genauso im Forum  verbreitet scheint wie die neue 660 Ti? Und ist es nicht fragwürdig,  dass seit Erscheinen der HD 7950 diese Karte es nicht in wenigstens  einen der PCGH-PCs geschafft hat, die 660 TI hingegen zur  Veröffentlichung in gleich zweien der "High-End-PC" getauften  Wunderkisten Platz nehmen durfte? Die GTX 670 und 680 sind in je drei  Modellen vertreten, die HD 7970 immerhin in einem. Ein Schelm, wer Böses  dabei denkt... Das bessere Produkt, je nach Verwendung 7870 oder  7950, sollte sich doch gegen die 660 Ti durchsetzen, oder etwa nicht?  Ist das jetzt ein Grund zur Sorge?


----------



## turbosnake (29. April 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Tja wenn hier alle Redakteure versammelt sind und es um einen neuen PCGH-PC geht, stimmen eben die meisten für eine Intel-CPU oder Nvidia-Grafikkarte und sehen darin die sinnvollste Zusammenstellung, daher ist das eben so. Nur einen PCGH-PC mit AMD-CPU/GPU auf den Markt zu bringen, nur damit es besser aussieht, ist nicht unser Ansatz, wir wollen ein gutes rundum gelungenes Produkt. Wenn man sich im Geizhals die meistgesuchten CPUs so anschaut, schneidet AMD aktuell auch nicht besonders gut ab. Wir stehen mit unserer Meinung also nicht allein da.


 Ihr wollte also das man nicht alle AAA Titel spielen kann, dann verbaut weiter Nvidia.
Und haben die AMD mal wieder das bessere P/L.


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

@PCGH_Daniel
Du siehst, dass die breite Masse offenbar zumindest nicht nur GeForces haben möchte. Wann wird es eine "Radeon-Edition" im höherwertigen Segment geben?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



freyny80 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Daniel
> Du siehst, dass die breite Masse offenbar zumindest nicht nur GeForces haben möchte. Wann wird es eine "Radeon-Edition" im höherwertigen Segment geben?


 
Wenn sich nächstes Mal wieder alle Redakteure bei mir versammeln, um den nächsten PCGH-PC zu planen spreche ich das gerne an. Die Entscheidung liegt aber nicht alleine bei mir, sondern auch bei den Fachredakteuren.


----------



## Frontline25 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wie wäre es mit einer Online abstimmung??????????? (also auch costum designs von den grafikkarteb)
Einfach mal von amd die beste CD karte abstimmen und die beste CD von Nvidea.


----------



## Hansi1708 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Gibt es dann bei den nächsten Versionen ein Update auf die Haswell-Prozessoren?
Wann wäre so ein Update in Aussicht? Bin da eben drauf gekommen, als ich gelesen
habe, dass auch die Game-Star PCs auf Haswell upgraden


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Hansi1708 schrieb:


> Gibt es dann bei den nächsten Versionen ein Update auf die Haswell-Prozessoren?
> Wann wäre so ein Update in Aussicht? Bin da eben drauf gekommen, als ich gelesen
> habe, dass auch die Game-Star PCs auf Haswell upgraden


 
Ist teilweise schon geschehen: siehe Testtabelle_151_736274623423.jpg
Weitere Haswell-PCs werden folgen...


----------



## ota-kun (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich bin echt gespannt, wann die neue Geforce 760 sich in den PCGH PCs mit einer Haswell CPU wiederfinden werden. Von Prei-/Leistung her am liebsten mit einer i5-4670(k).


----------



## XXTREME (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Tja wenn hier alle Redakteure versammelt sind und es um einen neuen PCGH-PC geht, stimmen eben die meisten für eine Intel-CPU oder Nvidia-Grafikkarte und sehen darin die sinnvollste Zusammenstellung, daher ist das eben so. Nur einen PCGH-PC mit AMD-CPU/GPU auf den Markt zu bringen, nur damit es besser aussieht, ist nicht unser Ansatz, wir wollen ein gutes rundum gelungenes Produkt.


 
Genau deswegen kommen eure PC´s für mich auch nicht in Frage. Ein PC mit FX 6350 und HD7870 dürfte ein vorzügliches P/L Verhältnis haben z.B .


----------



## Sunec (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wann wird der *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX760-Edition* voraussichtlich verfügbar sein?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Sunec schrieb:


> Wann wird der *PCGH-High-End-PC GTX760-Edition* voraussichtlich verfügbar sein?


 
Ist lieferbar:
- PCGH High-End-PC GTX760-Edition
- PCGH High-End-PC GTX760-Edition W7HP64


----------



## Paradoxon101 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo,

wird es dieses Jahr noch einen UEFI optimierten High-End-PC geben?

Also mit einer Bootzeit von deutlich unter 10 Sekunden 

Den würd ich sofort kaufen!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hi, 

so kurze Boot-Zeiten gibt es nur mit Windows 8, aber nicht mit Windows 7. Wir bieten nach wie vor die meisten PCs nur mit Windows 7 (oder ohne OS) an, da Win 8 nach wie vor sehr umstritten ist. Wie du das UEFI dafür optimierst, steht in der PCGH 09/2013.


----------



## Paradoxon101 (3. August 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Windows 8 sehe ich aber auch nicht als Problem an ...

Bei Steam-Nutzern ist Windows 8 sehr beliebt (14%)


----------



## OneTwo (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Gibts denn schon Pläne für neue Varianten mit den neuen AMD-Grakas? Speziell denke ich da an die R9 290, die in einem vernünftigen Custom-Design (DEUTLICH leiser als bisher, dazu vielleicht noch ein klein wenig OC wenn's geht ) und das Ganze dann 250 Euronen günstiger als die 780 Ti Variante und voila, ich wäre interessiert... 

Ps: Wenn es auch nur 50 Euro spart dann schmeißt den Blu-Ray Brenner raus und baut ein normales BR-Laufwerk ein, der Anteil an Personen die heute noch Daten auf einen Rohling brennen (noch dazu auf eine BR) dürfte in Zeiten von super schnellen USB-Sticks mit gigantischen Kapazitäten zu gradezu lächerlichen Preisen doch ehr verschwindend gering sein.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

R9 290 (X) kommt glaub erst im februar hier rein


----------



## Cartman300890 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hi,

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten den X-Mas Pc von Ihnen gegönnt, da mein 6 Jahre alter Vorgänger Pc wirklich viel zu langsam war für die heutige Zeit.
Mit dem neuen Pc bin ich sehr zufrieden. Er bootet sehr schnell und hat Spieleleistung ohne ende^^. Der einzigst negative Aspekt ist folgender.
Die Grafikkarte wird einfach zu heiß im 2D Modus 54 Grad und bei Spielen klettert sie auf 83 Grad. An sich wäre dies nicht so schlimm nur bei der hohen
Temperatur hält die Grafikkarte den Kerntakt leider nicht und sinkt von 1150 Megahertz auf 1020 Megahertz! Das Problem kann ich erst umgehn wenn:

1. Ich die Lüftersteuerung von der Grafikkarte hochdreh heißt so auf 75% was dann auch ganz gut laut ist dann ist die Temperatur so auf 77 Grad.
   So hält die Graka ihren Takt wenigstens grade noch so. oder

2. Ich enferne die Seitenwände! So bleibt Sie dann wenigstens auf kühle und akzeptable 65 bis 68 Grad dann is alles gut und sie hält denn Takt zu 100 prozent!( mit normaler Lüftereinstellung)

So bekomme ich auch leider beim 3Dmark11 nur 9320p (weil die Graka runter taktet!) sonst mit meinen 2 ´´Problemlösungen´´ komm ich dann so auf 9650p also leider auch unter dem von 
Ihnen gemessenen 9819p.(Ich weiß nicht ob man die 500p auch dann bei spielen merkt is aber auch zweitrangig der Pc hat ja genug Leistung auch wenn die Graka runter taktet!)

Aber ansonsten wollte ich mich bei Ihnen für die sehr gute Pc Konfiguration bedanken ist alles perfekt und sauber verlegt bis auf das Hitzeproblem bei der Grafikkarte konnte ich denn Pc nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Konnte weil der X-mas Pc leider nicht mehr erhältlich ist war halt nur ein Weihnachtsspecial^^.

Ps: Ich bin ein großer Fan von Ihrem Magazin. Es vergeht kein Tag wo ich nicht 2-3 mal auf Ihrer Internetseite bin in der Hoffnung auf neue Tests von Grafikkarten oder Prozessoren oder anderen nützlichen Dingen 
wie z.B. Praxistipps oder Tools. 

Zusammengefasst: Wünsche Ich Ihnen vom Pc Games Hardware Team einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und auf ein weiteres erfolgreiches Jahr voller Tests und Erneuerungen im IT-Bereich.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für das Feedback und ein Frohes neues Jahr!

Eigentlich bin ich der Ansicht, dass solche VGA-Temperaturen ganz normal sind, aber ich gebe die Frage auch noch mal an Raffael Vötter weiter.


----------



## Cartman300890 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ja eigentlich ja schon^^. Ich weiß halt nicht warum meine Msi Geforce 770 GTX Twin Frozr dann den Boost-Takt bei 80 - 83 Grad nicht hält. 
Sind ja wie Sie ja schon gesagt haben noch normale Temperaturen für eine normale Grafikkarte, wenn man bedenkt dass die Ati Radeon 290 oder 290x 
als Referenzmodell ja schon fast die 95 Grad knacken xD. Naja hab halt jetzt erstmal mein Gehäuse bei Spielen wie Crysis 3 oder Battlefield 4 auf dann gehts!
Dann läuft meine Graka mit 67 bis höchstens 72 Grad. Da hält Sie auch ihren Boost^^. Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Januar 2014)

Mit welchen Programm wurden die Temperaturen denn ausgelesen? 54 Grad im Idle erscheint mir für die MSI viel zu warm


----------



## Cartman300890 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mit dem Msi Afterburner.


----------



## facehugger (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Die besten Spiele-PC`s für`s Gaming erstellt immer noch die Community

Gruß


----------



## NCphalon (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



> [...] In Komplettrechnern stecken meistens spezielle, abgespeckte Versionen von Komponenten, die nicht mit den vergleichbaren Bauteilen zu vergleichen sind, die man im Endkundenmarkt kaufen kann.[...]



Unvergleichlich


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wie wärs mit einem PCGH-Cube-PC?


----------



## SirSeemi (22. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Habe mir den PCGH PC mit TI780+ für 1879.- EUR bei Alternate gekauft. Cooles Teil, superschnell und superleise. Bin von der Technik her sehr zufrieden. Aber ich habe ein kleines Problem, das mir Sorgen macht. Beim ersten Einschalten des PCs habe ich einen sehr starken Geruch aus dem Gehäuse wahrgenommen, es "stank" wirklich stark. Das Ganze hat nun ca. 3 Tage später deutlich nachgelassen. Habe aber eben Programme installiert und hatte den Rechner neben mir auf den Schreibtisch gestellt. Saß einige Zeit daneben und bekam das Gebläse ziemlich ab. Habe beim Atmen bemerkt, daß ich da Dämpfe eingeatmet habe, die ich auf der Lunge spüre... 
 Laut Alternate liegt das nicht an den Komponenten, es ist ein be quiet Netzteil verbaut. Habe bei Alternate in den Kommentaren zum Gehäuse auch ähnliche Meldungen zum starken technischen Geruch bei manchen Feedbacks festgestellt.
 Ich vermute, daß das entweder an den Dämmplatten oder am Leim, mit dem die Dämmplatten des Gehäuses verklebt sind, liegt.
 Ihr habt die Teile doch intensivst getestet. Gab es da ähnliche Komplikationen? Kann ich sicher sein, daß der PC hier keine gesundheitsschädlichen Dämpfe abgibt (das Teil steht in meinem Schlafzimmer)...
 Über ein kurzes Feedback wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wir geben das Feedback mal an Fractal Design weiter, aber es ist bislang sehr selten vorgekommen, dass sich jemand über den Geruch beschwert hat. Dieses Gehäuse wurde schon Tausendfach verbaut... ich schätze auch, dass es am Kleber liegt und sich das nach einigen Tagen/Wochen verflüchtigt. So stark wie du das schilderst sollte der Geruch aber nicht sein, habe ja auch schon unzähligen PCGH-PC-Testmuster mit diesem Gehäuse hier gehabt und keine Geruchsprobleme festgestellt...


----------



## Aldrearic (23. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Schon nett die PCS, aber zu den Preisen? Alternate wirklich so teuer?
Habs grad mal mit dem billigen Gaming PC für 969 Euro verglichen hier was ich inetwa zahle, wenn ich die Komponenten einzeln kaufe und zusammenbaue. Ohne OS. Ich komme insgesammt mit Versandkosten immer noch auf rund 200 Euro weniger (~750 Euro) als bei Alternate. Und das ist ohne VSK.
Ich will die anderen (teuren) mal nicht vergleichen, aber ich find das ein wenig viel Zuschlag für die Arbeit. 

Wie eine Heizung sieht es für mich immer noch aus.


----------



## marvinj (24. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Schon nett die PCS, aber zu den Preisen? Alternate wirklich so teuer?


 Alternate ist nunmal der Partner der PCGH in dieser hinsicht, da muss man auch Rücksicht auf die Preise legen. Da Alternate mit der Hardware sowieso teurer ist als z.B. Mindfactory und co. ist das kein Wunder. Hinzu kommt der Aufwand, den PCGH hat mit dem Zusammenstellen bis hin zum Testen und dem Optimieren der Komponenten und natürlich die Arbeitszeit von Alternate, was den Großteil ausmachen wird. Bestimmt möchte die PCGH dann auch noch ein Paar Groschen  mitverdienen und schon ist man beim angegeben Preis.
Das in einer Community mit PC-Bastlern nicht so viele Käufer findet ist benso klar, allerdings gibt es auch Menschen, die können/wollen/trauen sich das nicht, und dafür gibt es dann halt eine Alternative, die sogar Garantie hat


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Genauso ist es wie marvinj schreibt: PCGH-Leser sind gar nicht unsere Zielgruppe, die bauen selbst, aber ich denke wenn ein PCGH-Leser seinen Freunden oder Bekannten die nicht selber bauen sowas weiterempfiehlt, hat er einen hochwertigeren Rechner als wenn er einen PC beim Discounter kauft.


----------



## Aldrearic (28. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Stimmt daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Entschuldigung für mein unachtsames Schreiben.
Besser als die meisten Discounter ist es allemal. Vielleicht empfehle ich ein Rechner davon weiter, sofern jemand einen davon auch haben möchte.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> aber ich denke wenn ein PCGH-Leser seinen Freunden oder Bekannten die nicht selber bauen sowas weiterempfiehlt, hat er einen hochwertigeren Rechner als wenn er einen PC beim Discounter kauft.


 
Der PCGH Leser baut für seine Freunde und Bekannte zusammen damit sie eben *nicht *von der Stange kaufen müssen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der PCGH Leser baut für seine Freunde und Bekannte zusammen damit sie eben *nicht *von der Stange kaufen müssen.


 
Wenn du die Zeit und Lust für sowas hast und danach auch bereit bist den Support zu leisten, ist das natürlich für deinen Bekannten ein gutes Geschäft  Ich möchte sowas nicht mehr machen...


----------



## Bullwai87 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ganz erlich PCGH wollt ihr mir sagen das ihr nicht mal einen AMD dazu packt ???? 150% Preis unterschied ???? Sorry aber Intel ist nicht mehr das Top Gamer produkt was es mal wahr bzw. meine meinung nie wahr. Ich für meinen teil Empfehle keinen der hier genannten PC´s da sie in 2 Jahren so langsamm werden das man eh nix mehr drauf zocken kann. Spreche da 100%ig aus Erfahrungs werten.


----------



## Monsjo (7. Mai 2014)

Dann sind deine Erfahrungswerte ziemlicher Müll. Ein alter Sandybridge ist immer noch schnell genug für jedes Spiel.


----------



## keinnick (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Bullwai87 schrieb:


> Ganz erlich PCGH wollt ihr mir sagen das ihr nicht mal einen AMD dazu packt ???? 150% Preis unterschied ???? Sorry aber Intel ist nicht mehr das Top Gamer produkt was es mal wahr bzw. meine meinung nie wahr. Ich für meinen teil Empfehle keinen der hier genannten PC´s da sie in 2 Jahren so langsamm werden das man eh nix mehr drauf zocken kann. Spreche da 100%ig aus Erfahrungs werten.



Selbst wenn Deine "Erfahrungswerte" in einem Paralleluniversum zutreffen würden, wäre das immer noch besser als sich jetzt eine der aktuellen AMD-CPUs zu kaufen. Die sind nämlich, im Vergleich zu Intel, bereits beim Kauf zu langsam.


----------



## Bullwai87 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Da sprechen die Intel User schlecht hin  okay dann mal anders ausgedrückt, nehmen wir ein Aktuelles Beispiel : Intel i5 650 auf einem Asus Board (Variante grade nicht bekannt) mit einer GTX 660ti gegen ein 5 jahre alten AMD Phenom II x4 965 mit selber Grafikarte auf einem MSI-785GM-E51 und selben Arbeitspeicher von GeiL Dragon. 1080p BF4 beide PC´s, AMD : 75-100 FPS, Intel : 25-45 FPS. 1080p Thief AMD : 250fps , Intel : 30 fps. (2 Beispiele mehre könnten bei wunsch auch mit Benchmarks ein gebracht werden). Okay nehmen wir die Temparatur AMD mit boxed lüfter 50°C unter vollast (gut es kommt auch auf das gehäuse an aber die gehäuse sind beide von Thermaltake aus der Xaser-Reihe) der Intel unter vollast liegt bei sage und schreibe mit dem boxed lüfter auf 75°C (oO) (Screenshots bei bedarf werden geliefert). So wir haben das Intel system abgeschaft und auf einem AM3+ FX4300 geupgradet und siehe da 70% mehr FPS in spielen Temp auch mit Boxed im normal bereich unter vollast bei 60°C. Strom verbrauch ist intel wirklich gut keine frage aber Preis Leistung und ich rede von Leistung ist AMD für Gamer mehr als im Vorteil vorallem mit den R9 Grakas und dem FX-Centurion liegen sie zwar im TDP verdammt hoch aber meine güte wir sind gamer und keine office leute die auf die Stromrechnung guggen (ich zumindestens nicht xD)! Ich lasse mich nicht von Benchmarks beinflussen ich schau mir die Geräte an unter vollast auch in meinem Betrieb und Office rechner mit APU´s laufen verdammt gut auch gelegenheits Games laufen sehr Stabil bei den APU´s von AMD. Ich lasse mich gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen mit guten Arrgumenten aber für mich ist AMD eine investion die sich auf längeresicht mehr lohnt als Intel.


----------



## _chiller_ (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Du vergleichst also eine uralte Intel-CPU mit einer uralten AMD-CPU und rüstest die uralte AMD-CPU gegen eine aktuelle AMD-CPU auf und vergleichst das dann nochmal? Das sind nicht grade überzeugende Argumente, zumal du in einer Preisklasse testest in der die PCGH-PCs gar nicht angeboten werden.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Und davon ab, dass du mit einem Fön für 10 Euro das selbe Resultat erreichst wie mit einem Centurion.
Viel Stromverbrauch und viel Abwärme.


----------



## biosat-lost (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Also der Phenom II 965 kam doch frühestens 2010 raus, oder? Aber letztendlich kann man nur noch mit nem FX 8320, bei etwa doppeltem Aufwand für Mainboard, Netzteil und Kühler, abgesehen vom 3fachen Strombedarf der CPU, mit Intel ins gleiche Leistungslevel ziehen. 

Ohne den Kauf von ATI, wäre AMD jetzt ausschließlich OEM-Hersteller, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## flozn (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Bullwai87 schrieb:


> Da sprechen die Intel User schlecht hin  okay dann mal anders ausgedrückt, nehmen wir ein Aktuelles Beispiel : Intel i5 650 auf einem Asus Board


 
650 ist ein Zweikerner ...


----------



## CoreLHD (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Bullwai87 schrieb:


> okay dann mal anders ausgedrückt, nehmen wir ein *Aktuelles* Beispiel : Intel i5 650 auf einem Asus Board



Die CPUs sind uralt, da ist nix aktuell. Ich würde von dir gerne mal einen Vergleich von FX-83XX gegen i5 4XXX sehen, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## catchman2503 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

außerdem sind da nur nvidia grakas.. wieso das?


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



catchman2503 schrieb:


> außerdem sind da nur nvidia grakas.. wieso das?


 
AMD bezahlt zu wenig.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wie wärs mal mit nen absoluten Leistungsgeschoss (2011-3 & 980) in nem ITX-Gehäuse@superSilent?


----------



## Flitze-Katze (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

T'ja, ich frage mich - und gebe dies hier als Denkanstoß rein: Wenn z.B. die Redaktion - im Prinzip die selben Leute, die die PCGH-alternate PC konfigurieren, in ihren Test's der neusten Mainboard- und Prozessorgeneration von Intel/Asus berichten, dass die Sechskerner zwar mit dem von ihnen empfohlenen Luftkühler, im "Normalbetrieb"  (wie definiert man sowas ?) zwar innerhalb gewisser Temperatur-Toleranzen bleiben, bei geringfügig angestiegenen Leistungsanforderungen   u n d  sofort bei Übertaktung - alles im Rahmen der funktionellen Gegebenheiten - in der Kerntemperatur gehörig nach oben schnellen und somit unbedingt mit einer Wasserkühlung betrieben werden (müssen).Zugleich loben sie den an ihrem Test-PC verwendeten "separaten Wasserkühler".
Wobei die Redakteure auf die zusätzliche Kühlung der Ram's durch zwei Extra-Lüfter hinweisen...Soweit alles prima !

Frage - ja, auch an die Redakteure:Weshalb gibt's sowas nicht bei alternate - von mir aus noch mal 150 € draufschlagen - bei dem Höchstpreissegment wäre  d a s  für mich kein Hinderungsgrund der mich vom Kauf abhielte.Das Gegenteil wäre der Fall.Hier gäb's durchweg niedere Temperaturen = mehr Haltbarkeit der Bauteile und mehr Spielspass durch gesteigerte Möglichkeiten der Bildqualität.Heruntersamplen z.B. oder die Dauerleistung bei der pixel-intensiven Bildbearbeitung, würde nicht wegbrechen, indem sich der Prozessor selbst "runterregelt", was er ja scheinbar beim Luftgekühlten und so angepreisten Ultimate-PC veranstalten würde....(?)

Was bzw. wer, hindert die "Macher" von PCGH daran, ihren PC, entsprechend ihren eigenen Testerfahrungen, mit so 'ner effizienteren WaKü auszustatten ?  Vergleiche ich die anderweitig angebotenen Fertig-PC der Ober-Klasse, mit der gleichen, neuen Intel-CPU und GPU ausgestattet, so fällt mir zweierlei auf: a) die sind dann - durch SLI=2x 970 er Grafikkarte, für meine Zwecke völlig überdimensioniert=1000 W Trafo (!) und zum anderen - dann entsprechend sehr teuer (wobei teuer relativ ist..da werden auch Rechner um die 7,500 € + angeboten..) Nö - bei 2,750 € wäre dann bei meinen Vorstellungen Schluss mit lustig...

War gestern bei einem örtlichen "PC-Händler/Bauer/Teile-Verticker" ...habe ihm meine Kaufabsichten erklärt - in Anlehnung an den Ultimate-PC, aber mit separierter Prozessorkühlung .... Was mich, trotz freundlich-diskursem Gespräch, stutzig machte, war der  Satz: "mmmph, was ? das Neueste muss es immer sein ....Prozessor und Grafikkarte ?  Wir verbauen seit Jahren, das was wir kennen, so mindesten drei Jahre schon verbaut haben.." und DIE...haben doch keine Ahnung von der Praxis vor Ort - das testen die doch alles garnicht selber..." und...wir können als kleiner Vor-Ort-Händler den Service bieten - wofür sie dann entsprechend mehr zahlen müssen...das verstehen sie doch ? Unser "distributor" bietet uns keine von den Grafikherstellern bezuschussten  Werbepreise an...wie die bei alternate und sonstige kriegen. (?) 
 Für mich ist ein "Distributor" nix anderes als ein Zwischenhändler.Oder liege ich da grundsätzlich falsch ? Das die umsatzstarken Händler Sonderkonditionen einheimsen, ist mir seit meinem WiWi-Studium bekannt.
An jeder Sache.....nö, jetzt liefere ich hier der Redaktion von PCGH nicht die Abwehrargumente bezüglich der Grundfrage: Weshalb gibt's keine Prozessor-Wasserkühlung in dem Ultimate-PC ?

Gruß   Christoph


----------



## keinnick (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Boah... gibts Deinen Post auch in kurz&bündig inkl. verständlich? Was möchtest Du denn eigentlich fragen bzw. mitteilen? 

Btw: Google mal nach "Bandwurmsatz"


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

@ Flitze-Katze: Ich bezweifele, dass Komplett-PC-Käufer extrem übertakten möchten. Für alle anderen ist eine Luftkühlung völlig ausreichend und nahezu lautlos. Selbst die PCGH-Redakteure setzen meist auf Luftkühler. Sehe da also überhaupt keinen Bedarf, zumal diverse Wasserkühlungen wartungsintensiv sind und die daher eh nicht von Alternate verkauft werden dürfen (-> Garantie etc.).


----------



## Flitze-Katze (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hallo, beame mich  gerade hier rein...verstanden - die offizielle Antwort.Zumindest in Teilen - von EXtrem Übertaktung war aber meinerseits nicht die Rede...und wer alles in der Redaktion arbeitet mit den allerneuesten 6 Kernern ? Da scheinen gar einige Redakteure, welche bisher vehement "Luftkühlung" bevorzugten...umzuschwenken auf Wasserkühlung.
War bis gerade, vor dem Lesen deiner freundlichen Antwort, der Überzeugung (aus der bei euch in der PCGH angelesenen Kenntnis), dass diese "geschlossenen Wasserkühler=Pumpe/Kühler/Lüfter"  z.B. a 'la Corsair Hydro Series H 105, mindestens 2 Jahre ohne Wartung auskommen (falls die nicht "leck" werden, wie sollte da ein Garantiefall auftreten ?) .. oder was ist mit "wartungsintensiv" gemeint ? 
Nun ja, wenn die mit Luftkühlung genau-so gut funktionieren...und der Verlust der Garantieleistung bei "overclocking" ist mir bekannt.
Da schon einmal ein "Gemeinschaftswerk" - soweit ich mich erinnere - von PCGH-Redaktion und alternate-Schraubern einen Spiele PC 
m i t solch einer "ein-Weg-Wasserkühlung" verkauft wurde, wundere ich mich allerdings über den Hinweis: "..Wasserkühlungen wartungsintensiv sind und die daher eh nicht von Alternate verkauft werden dürfen (-> Garantie etc.)" 
Möchte das Pferd hier jedoch nicht "tot reiten" und akzeptiere deine Erklärung.

Danke  Flitze-Katze  alias Christoph


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich bin sicher, dass Daniel bzgl. der Wartungsintensität von einer "richtigen", modularen Wasserkühlung gesprochen hat, da sind die Aussagen auch allesamt zutreffend. Du meintest aber, so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, eine Kompaktwasserkühlung (genannte H105 z. B.). Die sind natürlich (zumindest in der Garantiezeit) wartungsfrei und werden daher auch relativ verbreitet in Fertig-PCs verbaut, wie korrekt genannt auch in einem PCGH-PC.


----------



## Flitze-Katze (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

tja Boah, das war zu meiner Studienzeit: "Schreib- und Lese-Kultur" und hier der äußerst verkürzte Inhalt:

"Was bzw. wer, hindert die "Macher" von PCGH daran, ihren PC, entsprechend ihren eigenen Testerfahrungen, mit so 'ner effizienteren WaKü auszustatten ?" 

Tja, wenn ich mir die "Berichtshefte meiner Auszubildenden" aus zwei Berufen, Kunstschmiedemeister und Berufsfotograf, so in der Rückschau betrachte, und diese mit den Oberstufenklausuren meiner 12er Kursteilnehmer, vergleiche.... könnten die aus den 70/80er Jahren geschriebenen Fertigkeitsberichte, ein deutliches plus an Detailreichtum und Länge des Satzbaus aufweisen.
Mit der SMS-Kurzschreibform habe ich es nicht so..bin halt diesbezüglich ein Übrigbleibsel aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert...sozusagen ein "Schreibfossil"...
Habt Nachsicht...  Gruss  Flitze-Katze alias Christoph der Bandwurm-Fortsatz-Wütige und bereits seit 35 Jahren "mit PC" und inzwischen Google ..Gockel---krääääh


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass Daniel bzgl. der Wartungsintensität von einer "richtigen", modularen Wasserkühlung gesprochen hat, da sind die Aussagen auch allesamt zutreffend. Du meintest aber, so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, eine Kompaktwasserkühlung (genannte H105 z. B.). Die sind natürlich (zumindest in der Garantiezeit) wartungsfrei und werden daher auch relativ verbreitet in Fertig-PCs verbaut, wie korrekt genannt auch in einem PCGH-PC.


Dazu kommt noch: die sogenannten "Pseudowasserkühlungen" wie die Corsair H105 haben mehrere Probleme. Sie kosten teils deutlich mehr wie ein potenter Luftkühler, dabei ist die Kühlleistung meist nur geringfügig besser oder gar nur gleichwertig und sie sind lauter.

Daher greifen wohl auch die PCGH-Redakteure bei der CPU-Frostung vollkommen nachvollziehbar zu einem günstigeren Air-Freezer...

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Was ich persönlich auch nur jedem empfehlen kann. Ich hatte ja mal das Vergnügen eine AiO im Wert von damals ~80€ zu testen.  Seitdem vergammelt sie im Schrank, im PC ruht hingegen ein vergleichbar teurer NH-D15, der in so ziemlich allen Belangen überlegen ist. Daher setzt die PCGH sinnvollerweise in den meisten PCs ja auch auf Luftkühler, weil dort das Paket aus gefordertem Preis und zu ertragender Lautstärke in Verbindung mit der erzielten Kühlleistung i.d.R. deutlich besser ist.


----------



## facehugger (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich auch nur jedem empfehlen kann. Ich hatte ja mal das Vergnügen eine AiO im Wert von damals ~80€ zu testen.  Seitdem vergammelt sie im Schrank, im PC ruht hingegen ein vergleichbar teurer NH-D15, der in so ziemlich allen Belangen überlegen ist. Daher setzt die PCGH sinnvollerweise in den meisten PCs ja auch auf Luftkühler, weil dort das Paket aus gefordertem Preis und zu ertragender Lautstärke in Verbindung mit der erzielten Kühlleistung i.d.R. deutlich besser ist.


Besser hätte ich es auch nicht zusammenfassen können

Gruß


----------



## Duergar (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Typischer Alternate-Geiz (oder PCGH-"Perfektionismus"?), aktuell keine Kiste unter 1000€, was ich bei einer ausgewogenen Expertenberatung für ziemlichen Quatsch halte. Die bauen ja auch keinen PC zusammen ohne teures Windows und 100€ Gebühr (früher glaube ich 50€).


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Liegt halt daran, dass die Nvidia Karten so teuer sind. Da kriegst du keinen für weniger als 1000€ zusammengebaut.
AMD Karten will ja keiner.


----------



## BikeRider (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Liegt halt daran, dass die Nvidia Karten so teuer sind. Da kriegst du keinen für weniger als 1000€ zusammengebaut.
> AMD Karten will ja keiner.



AMD-Karten haben wenigstens voll nutzbare 4 Gibyte
im Gegensatz zu den anscheinend gern verbauten 970er mit 3,5 Gibyte(+0,5) 

Im Ernst: Ich frage mich,  warum in PCGH-PCs nichts mehr von AMD wenigstens an Grakas verbaut wird.


----------



## Swarley86 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Würde ich mir die Rechner selber zusammenbauen, komme ich doch wesentlich günstiger?!
Warum sollte ich nochmal eine komplett fertigen Rechner kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Im Ernst: Ich frage mich,  warum in PCGH-PCs nichts mehr von AMD wenigstens an Grakas verbaut wird.



Weil keiner Rechner mit AMd Karten kauft. Ist erschreckend, ist aber so.
Alternate hat nichts davon einen PCGH Rechner zusammenzustellen, der eine AMD Karte beinhaltet, wenn der nicht gekauft wird.



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst: Würde ich mir die Rechner selber zusammenbauen, komme ich doch wesentlich günstiger?!
> Warum sollte ich nochmal eine komplett fertigen Rechner kaufen?



Weil es genug Leute gibt, die nicht selbst zusammenbauen und auch niemanden kennen, der das macht, aber trotzdem eine guten PC möchten ohne sich dabei von Media Markt und Co Marketingtechnisch über den Tisch ziehen zu lassen.
Dazu kommt noch der Service von Alternate, der natürlich auch kostet und im Preis des Rechners mit drin steckt.


----------



## x^2 (13. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Der buffed-PC ohne Betriebssystem wär top...
gerade wenn man z. B. noch eine SSD mit installiertem Betriebssystem herumliegen hat 
Schade dass es ausgerechnet den nicht ohne gibt.


----------



## Matriach (14. März 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Grundsätzlich sind die PC's doch gar nicht schlecht für alle die halt keinen Bock darauf haben sich intensiver mit der PC-Materie zu beschäftigen.
Das trifft auf Leute zu die einfach keinen PC zusammenbauen können/wollen/müssen.
Und wer wirklich daran interessiert ist Geld zu sparen und sich "wie wir" PC-Bastler eben damit auseinandersetzt wird die Arbeit und den Aufwand sicherlich nicht scheuen.
Ich für meinen Teil baue meine PC's nicht nur wegen Ersparnis am Geld zusammen sondern auch weil es einfach einen heiden Spaß macht.
Abgesehen davon bestimmt wie schon so oft im Leben das Angebot die Nachfrage, die es anscheinend ja durchaus geben muss.


Grüße


----------



## mimamutzel (19. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Nicht mal in einem einzigen PC eine Radeon Karte drinnen, ich verstehe es nicht...
Wenn es denn wirklich daran liegt, das die Leute keine AMD Karten in einem Fertig PC sehen möchten, dann macht euch doch die Mühe, und erkärt diesen Leuten, "Hey, AMD ist auch nicht schlechter als Nvidia. In diesem PC macht es mehr Sinn eine [...] zu verbauen, da [...]".


----------



## mimamutzel (19. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ach und an die Leute, die keine Lust, beziehunsweise das Können haben, einen PC selbst zusammen zu stellen, schaut doch mal bei HardwareRat vorbei, der macht gute Konifs auf Warehouse 2, wo man den PC dann auch noch gleich für unter 30€ zusammen bauen lassen kann (Bei manchen Fertig PC's werden mehrere hunderte Euro für Zusammenbau,  etc. fällig).

Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein oder so, die PCGH PC's sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich hatte mir in der letzten Woche eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft, kurz über AMD nachgedacht, dann wieder eine nVidia gekauft :p .


----------



## x^2 (20. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Der Xeon-PC ist bei Alternate nochmal jeweils 100€ teurer als hier angegeben... das ist dann wirklich *sehr* (über)teuer(t).  

Wenn die Benchmarks zu AMD's neuen Karten stimmen, muss (wenn die Karten denn endlich da sind) ohnehin in jedem PC die GTX 970 durch eine 380(X) ersetzt werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



x^2 schrieb:


> Wenn die Benchmarks zu AMD's neuen Karten stimmen, muss (wenn die Karten denn endlich da sind) ohnehin in jedem PC die GTX 970 durch eine 380(X) ersetzt werden.



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln  .


----------



## x^2 (20. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln  .



Begründung? 

Einzig Hitze würde ich bei den Fractal's eventuell gelten lassen. 
Die 380X soll schon deutlich vor der GTX 980 liegen, da liegt es nahe dass auch die normale 380 immer noch ein bisschen schneller ist als die 980.
Den Spaß zum halben Preis einer GTX 980 - da erübrigt sich wohl jeder Vergleich mit der beschnittenen 970. 

Alles vorausgesetzt die Benchmarks sind authentisch.


----------



## ITpassion-de (21. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



x^2 schrieb:


> Begründung?



Ich verwende seit ca. 15 Jahren durchgehend nVidia Karten, mit einer AMD/ ATI Unterbrechung (sehr negative Erfahrung). Insofern ziehen mich Benchmarkergebnisse deutlich weniger als Zuverlässigkeit. Und eben diese habe ich bei der GTX970 zum wiederholten Male gefunden.


----------



## x^2 (21. April 2015)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit ca. 15 Jahren durchgehend nVidia Karten



Das tue ich auch, allerdings noch nicht ganz so lang. Ich weiß nicht, wann du deine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht hast; als ATI noch nicht zu AMD gehörte soll es, zumindest dem Hörensagen nach, wirklich schlimm gewesen sein. Ebenfalls dem Hörensagen nach, soll man sich ja jetzt deutlich gebessert haben. 

Von daher würde ich mal ein "Experiment AMD-Graka" wagen wollen.  
Besonders da nVidia sich momentan als rotzfreches Unternehmen präsentiert.


----------



## restX3 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit ca. 15 Jahren durchgehend nVidia Karten, mit einer AMD/ ATI Unterbrechung (sehr negative Erfahrung).



Me too.
Hatte in über 15 Jahren eine AMD Karte. War kein schöner Ausflug. Soll nicht heißen das AMD Grafikkarten ******* sind, für mich persönlich kommen keine AMD Karten mehr in Frage. Hatte mit Nvidia nie Probleme gehabt. Mit der einen AMD Karte war eine HD 3850 gab es damals bei mir einige Probleme.
Zudem ist mir völlig Wurscht ob Nvidia der "Teufel" ist und AMD der "weiße Ritter". Mich interessiert das Produkt und da hat Nvidia wie gesagt mich noch nie wirklich enttäuscht. Von daher kauf ich auch weiterhin Nvidia Grafikkarten.
Will hier auch kein AMD schlecht schreiben. Hatte schon einige CPUs von AMD.


----------



## mad-onion (16. April 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



x^2 schrieb:


> Das tue ich auch, allerdings noch nicht ganz so lang. Ich weiß nicht, wann du deine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht hast; als ATI noch nicht zu AMD gehörte soll es, zumindest dem Hörensagen nach, wirklich schlimm gewesen sein. Ebenfalls dem Hörensagen nach, soll man sich ja jetzt deutlich gebessert haben.
> 
> Von daher würde ich mal ein "Experiment AMD-Graka" wagen wollen.
> Besonders da nVidia sich momentan als rotzfreches Unternehmen präsentiert.



wo hast du das denn aufgeschnappt? 
ich habe seit der 9000er Reihe(Radeon 9600pro) bis auf ein paar kleine Ausnahmen nur Radeons im Hauptrechner verbaut, sowohl von ATI, als auch dann später AMD.
Im Gegensatz zu den Nvidia Karten hat mich bisher noch keine Radeon im Stich gelassen. Was soll denn damals so schlimm gewesen sein?


----------



## Pitzah (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie Sie auf diese niedrigen Idle Werte kommen. Ich bin bei 60 Watt im Idle. Zum besseren Vergleich müsste ich alles abstecken. Die messen wahrscheinlich ohne Maus, Tastatur und sonstiges was an USB hängt?
Hab noch Samsung 850 Pro und Evo, sowie Corsair K70 und Scimitar, XBox Controller Empfänger. Headset USB Wireless Empfänger/Sender


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. August 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Pitzah schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie Sie auf diese niedrigen Idle Werte kommen. Ich bin bei 60 Watt im Idle. Zum besseren Vergleich müsste ich alles abstecken. Die messen wahrscheinlich ohne Maus, Tastatur und sonstiges was an USB hängt?
> Hab noch Samsung 850 Pro und Evo, sowie Corsair K70 und Scimitar, XBox Controller Empfänger. Headset USB Wireless Empfänger/Sender




Also wir messen mit angeschlossener Tastatur und Maus, sonst sind bei der Messung keine weiteren USB-Slots belegt. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Messgerät.


----------



## Pitzah (6. August 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Also wir messen mit angeschlossener Tastatur und Maus, sonst sind bei der Messung keine weiteren USB-Slots belegt. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Messgerät.



Ich habe den Übeltäter gefunden. Es ist die Aktualisierungsrate die ich per nvidia Treiber einstellen kann. Durch das Windowsupdate war mein Monitor auf 60 Hz gestellt, was ich nicht bemerkte. Laut GPU-Z war die TDP Nutzung bei ca. 5,8% was in 47 Watt Idle resultierte. Vorher hatte ich 144 Hz drin, was ca. 9,8% TDP bzw. über 60 Watt im Idle verursacht.
Hab die Werte zwischen 60 und 144 Hz gecheckt, der große Sprung findet auf 144 Hz statt. Wohlgemerkt bleiben GPU und Speicher Taktrate unberührt.

Folgend PC Gesamtverbauch im Idle. CPU 800 MHz ( 0,604V) und GPU 135/202,5 MHz. (0,8810V)
 60 Hz = ca. 47 Watt
 85 Hz = ca. 48 Watt
100 Hz = ca. 49 Watt
120 Hz = ca. 50 Watt
144 Hz = ca. 60 Watt

Es liegen zwischen 60 und 144 Hz ca. 13 Watt Unterschied im Idle! Das ist enorm viel für den Unterschied zwschen "nichts tun" und "nichts tun".
Ich gehe davon aus, Ihr testet an einem normalen 60 Hz Monitor oder nutzt weniger als 144 Hz. Finde ich eine durchaus interessante und wichtige Info für die Angabe des Stromverbrauchs. AMD und Free-Sync kann ich leider nicht testen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. August 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Interessante Erkenntnis, wir testen mit 60 Hz. Ich gebe das mal an die Kollegen weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. August 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Genau dieses Problem soll der heute erschienenen Geforce-Treiber 372.54 beheben:
Nvidia Geforce Treiber im Download: Version 372.54 WHQL

New Features
[…]
• Enabled mclk switches on 144 Hz G-SYNC monitors in multi-monitor use cases in order to lower power consumption.


----------



## Pitzah (16. August 2016)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hab ich vorhin auch gelesen. Bin am Downloaden vom neuen Treiber und werde nachher testen.

EDIT
So Treiber 372.54 neu installiert, alter vorher entfernt. Ich lass meine 980Ti dafür wieder @Standard laufen 1430/3600 MHz. (keine Erhöhung durch Afterburner).
Acer Monitor per DP mit 2560x1440 wie immer.
Es hat sich nichts wirklich geändert. Wobei ich erst jetzt sehe, "lower power consumption" gilt ja für Multi-Monitor, ich nutze ja zum testen nur Single Setup. Multi-Monitor könnte ich theoretisch testen.

PC Gesamtverbrauch im Idle (auf ,5 Stelle gerundet wegen minimalen Schwankungen)

_60Hz = 46,0 (ca.)
_85Hz = 47,0 Watt
100Hz = 48,5 Watt
120Hz = 50,0 Watt
144Hz = 59,0 Watt

Also der Treiber bringt bei einem Monitor wohl wie zu erwarten nichts. Ich teste nochmal kurz,  aber werde diesmal mit DDU restlose Entfernung vornehmen. Denke aber nicht, dass sich etwas ändern wird.

EDIT2
So nach DDU hat sich am Stromverbrauch mit 372.54 (Idle) nichts geändert. Weiterhin der große Sprung auf 144 Hz mit 10-13 Watt mehr verbrauch. Mir ist aber noch in GPU-Z die Kernspannung VDDC aufgefallen. Die war im alten Treiber im Idle immer 0,8810 V, egal ob 60 oder 144Hz.
Dies hat sich bei mir wie folgt geändert:

60Hz und 85 Hz = 0,8430 V

100Hz , 120Hz und 144 Hz = 0,8740 V

Also alle Bereiche weniger Kernspannung, was aber am Stromverbrauch ebenfalls nichts ändert.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Kein einziger würde mir hier den Ansprüchen Passen!! geschweige den gefallen, vielleicht am ehesten noch der erste mit der 480 er drinnen!! aber nicht mit diesem Prozessor.


----------



## Hightower8606 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Warum findet meistens nur Asus Hardware Verwendung in PCGH PCs? (MB und GPU)


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Hightower8606 schrieb:


> Warum findet meistens nur Asus Hardware Verwendung in PCGH PCs? (MB und GPU)



Warum hat Asus bei Grafikkarten und Mainboard erneut Platz 1 in der PCGH-Leserwahl belegt? 
PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Die Gewinner - Geforce GTX 1080, Battlefield 1 und mehr


----------



## GreitZ (14. März 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich wollte auch keinen haben, alleine weil schon kein AMD angeboten wird.
Leute, ich bin Gamer und brauche Geschwindigkeit am Bildschirm.
Wenn ein AMD 8370, wie ich ihn noch nutze so grottig langsam wäre wie es in sämtlichen tests gezeigt wird, wie schaffe ich es dann immer der erste zu sein der auf Servern verbindet und bereit ist.
3-5 Sekunden später kommen dann die tollen Intel User mit ihrer Hammer Hardware, das ich nicht lache.
Wie sag ich immer die Werbung verkauft dir auch ein Uboot als Baguette wenn man es nur oft genug wiederholt.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Warum hat Asus bei Grafikkarten und Mainboard erneut Platz 1 in der PCGH-Leserwahl belegt?



Weil der Support so super ist?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. März 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



GreitZ schrieb:


> Wenn ein AMD 8370, wie ich ihn noch nutze so grottig langsam wäre wie es in sämtlichen tests gezeigt wird, wie schaffe ich es dann immer der erste zu sein der auf Servern verbindet und bereit ist.
> 3-5 Sekunden später kommen dann die tollen Intel User mit ihrer Hammer Hardware, das ich nicht lache.



Aha du gehst also mit deiner CPU ins Internet... na kein Wunder das du immer als Erster auf Servern bist. Oh man ...


----------



## x^2 (12. April 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

So sind ja immer noch nur i5's zusehen, wo bleiben die Ryzen 5's in den PC's bis 1900€?


----------



## SteffenRoeder (17. April 2017)

*AW: Die besten Spiele-PCs für Gaming kaufen: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick*

Ich verwende seit ich meinen ersten PC gebaut habe nur AMD GPUs und wurde noch nie enttäuscht. Nur mein Prozessor war bisher immer Intel, was sich mit den neuen Ryzen in Zukunft auch ändern wird. 

Ich habe weder mit Intel noch mit Nvidia Probleme jedoch ist mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht so mein Ding  

Über die Zeit ist mir AMD irgentwie ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## Bartolas (17. April 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil der Support so super ist?



Ich habe ihn bei zig Asus Boards nie gebraucht. Das spricht für Asus.


----------



## Bartolas (17. April 2017)

*AW: Die besten Spiele-PCs für Gaming kaufen: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick*



SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit ich meinen ersten PC gebaut habe nur AMD GPUs und wurde noch nie enttäuscht. Nur mein Prozessor war bisher immer Intel, was sich mit den neuen Ryzen in Zukunft auch ändern wird.
> 
> Ich habe weder mit Intel noch mit Nvidia Probleme jedoch ist mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nicht so mein Ding
> 
> Über die Zeit ist mir AMD irgentwie ans Herz gewachsen.




Bei CPU's hast du im Moment recht bei GPU's finde ich P/L AMD vs. NVIDIA eigentlich relativ gleich.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. November 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



> PCGH-High-End-PC GTX1070-Edition V2 (Core i5-7600K + Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC Gaming)



Sorry aber nun wird es lächerlich.
Das soll High-End sein?


----------



## XXTREME (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Es gibt zur Zeit genau einen (1) PC den ich vorbehaltlos empfehlen würde und das ist der Ryzen PC. Die Intel Riege ist größtenteils veraltet und damit maßlos überteuert. i5 Quadcore PC´s zu den Preisen....ich glaub es hackt


----------



## TOKUKAN (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Gute Teile aber wie wärs mit einem i7 8700K bei den Intel


----------



## gangville (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

der hohe preis ist der grafikkarte geschuldet.


----------



## dressler18 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ein bekannter von mir hat mich gefragt ob ich ihm einen PC empfehlen kann den er noch noch anschließen muss und loslegen kann. Er hatte keinen Bock auf ewige Beratungen von 10 verschiedenen Leuten und jeder weis es am besten und habe ihm den Ryzen5 PCGH-PC empfohlen. Jetzt hat er ihn schon ca. seit zwei Wochen und ist sehr zufrieden damit, er ist aber auch mehr eine technische Wildsau und hat daher keine Ansprüche. Geld war "relativ" irgendwas bis 1500 €


----------



## Moonzone (18. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Sorry aber nun wird es lächerlich.
> Das soll High-End sein?



Spätestens jetzt sollte dir klar werden, dass sich dieser Begriff nach belieben denen und biegen lässt. Genau das wird auch schon seit eewigkeiten von allen Herstellern getan - Die Kunden schlagen sich dann noch gegenseitig die maßlos arroganten Schädel ein.


----------



## Tigertechnik (18. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Sorry aber nun wird es lächerlich.
> Das soll High-End sein?



Ichs sehs wie du, aber für die Masse ist dieser Pc schon high-end ^^. Ausserdem verkauft sich High-End Gaming PC vom Namen deutlich besser als z.b. Medium Gaming PC 

Rein technisch gesehen ist ein 4kerner + eine 1070 sicher kein High end.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (2. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Worin liegt der Sinn, in der Pentium-Edition einen be quiet E10 zu verbauen und im Premium PC mit GTX 1080 nur ein Pure Power? Sollte es nicht eher umgekehrt sein (auch wenn das Pure Power ein gutes Netzteil ist)?


----------



## pommgreif (2. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

ich frage mich warum kein amd dabei ist ?


----------



## Gast20190402 (2. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



pommgreif schrieb:


> ich frage mich warum kein amd dabei ist ?



Absolut richtig!
Ich stelle mir bei den vorgestellten Systemen noch viel mehr Fragen...

Die meisten davon sind totaler Mist, mit denen den Leuten nur das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird.
Ich verstehe nicht warum PCGH sowas bewirbt. Mir wäre das peinlich.

Ich würde so ein Gelumpe nie jemanden empfehlen.
Wer heute noch solche Systeme mit zum Beispiel einem  i5-7500 für das Geld anbietet....

Da wird den Leuten nur der alte Lagerbestand untergejubelt, das was halt keiner mit Verstand mehr kauft.

Schöne Ostern


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Worin liegt der Sinn, in der Pentium-Edition einen be quiet E10 zu verbauen und im Premium PC mit GTX 1080 nur ein Pure Power? Sollte es nicht eher umgekehrt sein (auch wenn das Pure Power ein gutes Netzteil ist)?



Ich vermute, dass das E10 gerade abverkauft wird. Daher ist es günstig zu bekommen und wandert in den Rechner.



pommgreif schrieb:


> ich frage mich warum kein amd dabei ist ?



AMD kauft keiner.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> AMD kauft keiner.


Mag auf Intel-Fanboys zutreffen, einem durchschnittlichen User. der von PCs nicht so viel Ahnung hat, wird das egal sein. Hauptsache das Ding funktioniert.
Medion-PCs im Aldi würden sich mit AMD Hardware bestimmt genauso verkaufen, weil diese Kundschaft alle Angebote dieses Discounters für gut befindet.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Mag auf Intel-Fanboys zutreffen, einem durchschnittlichen User. der von PCs nicht so viel Ahnung hat, wird das egal sein.



Leider falsch gedacht.
Gerade der User, der nicht so viel Ahnung hat, kauft Intel und kein AMD. Das ist leider so.
PCGH hatte ja schon AMd Rechner im Angebot. Hat nur keiner gekauft und daher lohnt es sich nicht, sowas anzubieten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Leider falsch gedacht.
> Gerade der User, der nicht so viel Ahnung hat, kauft Intel und kein AMD. Das ist leider so.
> PCGH hatte ja schon AMd Rechner im Angebot. Hat nur keiner gekauft und daher lohnt es sich nicht, sowas anzubieten.



So ist es leider, da kann ich Threshold nur zustimmen. Wir hatten ja auch wieder drei AMD-Kisten im Programm:
- PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen5-Edition - AMD Ryzen 5 1600X und GTX 1070
- PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1700, GTX 1070 und 275-GB-SSD
- PCGH-Epic-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X und Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD

Mit mäßigem Erfolg... wir probieren es aber immer wieder


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Mit mäßigem Erfolg... wir probieren es aber immer wieder



Ich finde es super, dass ihr da weiter am Ball bleibt und nicht aufgibt.


----------



## INU.ID (4. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Nice, jetzt wollte ich gerade jemandem der einen Fertig-PC sucht einen PCGH-PC empfehlen, da sind alle die in Betracht gekommen wären (3-4) ausverkauft.


----------



## BikeRider (4. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> So ist es leider, da kann ich Threshold nur zustimmen. Wir hatten ja auch wieder drei AMD-Kisten im Programm:
> - PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen5-Edition - AMD Ryzen 5 1600X und GTX 1070
> - PCGH-Gaming-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1700, GTX 1070 und 275-GB-SSD
> - PCGH-Epic-PC Ryzen-Edition - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X und Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD
> ...



Wie wäre es, wenn ihr mal die Zusammenstellung etwas ändern würdet ?
Zum Beispiel einen 2700x mit ner Vega 64 Karte (und ohne TPM Modul)
Aber bitte Bezahlbar.
Zum Preis bis 2300 €uro mit Windoof 10 pro sollte das doch mit den jetzigen SSD und Speicherpreisen machbar sein oder ?


----------



## BlazeAndAce (12. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hi! Wird es die PCGH Pc in Zukunft auch wieder mit anderen Gehäusen geben ? 
Habe mir 2012 einen PC gegönnt und war mit kleineren Upgrades über die Jahre mehr als zufrieden. 

Nun ist es wieder soweit, allerdings ist dieses Alternate-Gehäuse ein no-go. Mit einem Fractal Case würde ich sofort zuschlagen.

Nun bin ich nicht wirklich ein Hardware-Kenner, daher an die Technik-affinen Menschen hier:  Kann ich mir bei Alternate einfach ein System mit ähnlichen Komponenten "zusammen stecken" lassen oder entgeht mir dabei eine magische Art der Abstimmung von Komponenten ?

Beste Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. August 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



BlazeAndAce schrieb:


> Hi! Wird es die PCGH Pc in Zukunft auch wieder mit anderen Gehäusen geben ?
> Habe mir 2012 einen PC gegönnt und war mit kleineren Upgrades über die Jahre mehr als zufrieden.
> 
> Nun ist es wieder soweit, allerdings ist dieses Alternate-Gehäuse ein no-go. Mit einem Fractal Case würde ich sofort zuschlagen.
> ...



Du kannst dich ja an der Tabelle bei www.pcgh-pc.de orientieren und über den PC-Konfigurator ein anderes Gehäuse auswählen. Dadurch hast du keine Nachteile.


----------



## notrep (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Von wegen "verfügbar"!!!

Ich warte seit Dienstag auf den PCGH-Premium-PC-NVIDIA und habe heute am Telefon von Alternate erfahren, dass die selber überhaupt noch nicht liefern können. Im Netz steht der Rechner allerdings unter "3-5 Tage" Lieferzeit!!!

Bin enttäuscht und warte.....

nackte frauen

Sex geschichten


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



notrep schrieb:


> Von wegen "verfügbar"!!!
> 
> Ich warte seit Dienstag auf den PCGH-Premium-PC-NVIDIA und habe heute am Telefon von Alternate erfahren, dass die selber überhaupt noch nicht liefern können. Im Netz steht der Rechner allerdings unter "3-5 Tage" Lieferzeit!!!
> 
> ...



In unserem Sortiment gibt es gar keinen PCGH-Premium-PC mehr, der ist schon lange ausverkauft und wird von uns auch nicht mehr beworben.


----------



## PAPERBOT (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wird es noch vor Weihnachten ein Update mit ner 2080 Ti Custom geben?


----------



## Rattan (24. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, ich finde den Pc völlig überteuert. Was rechtfertigt den Preis von fast 2200€ ohne Betriebssystem ?
...und dann noch der 2666er Ram...


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Commerce-Thema-223039/News/PCGH-Extreme-PC-i7-8700K-Edition-1245284/

Wenn ich falsch liege, klärt mich bitte auf.


----------



## x^2 (1. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wird es denn zum Weihnachtsgeschäft einen neuen PCGH-PC im "bezahlbaren" Bereich von 1000-1200€ geben?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



x^2 schrieb:


> Wird es denn zum Weihnachtsgeschäft einen neuen PCGH-PC im "bezahlbaren" Bereich von 1000-1200€ geben?



ja, wir sind gerade an so einem PC dran


----------



## bloodtype-coffee (13. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Schön, dass die 2080 TI und der Intel 9900K Einzug halten.
Aber bei der GraKa im Ultimate habe ich eine Frage: Gibt es einen besonderen Grund für die Entscheidung für das Palit-Modell oder beruht die Auswahl auf der lieferbarkeit?
Ich konnte leider kaum Reviews dazu finden und habe so meine Bedenken wegen der Lautstärke. Bisher scheinen die Modelle mit 3 Lüftern auf dem Gebiet deutlich besser abzuschneiden (ich hatte immer mit der MSI Duke geliebäugelt, aber da scheint in Sachen Lieferzeit kein Land in Sicht). Könnt ihr einen Erfahrungswert zur Lautstärke der Palit unter Last angeben?


----------



## PAPERBOT (13. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Super, endlich ein Update! Jetzt bitte noch vor Weihnachten raushauen! 

Und: kann man die bei alternate noch leicht modifizieren? Ansonsten habe ich noch die gleiche Frage wie mein Vorredner.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PAPERBOT schrieb:


> Und: kann man die bei alternate noch leicht modifizieren?



Kann man nicht. Alternate baut die so zusammen und schiebt sie ins Lager.


----------



## bogus2k (23. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich wollte mir basierend auf dem PCGH-Enthusiast-PC einen Rechner bei Alternate zusammenstellen. Alternate schreibt mir jetzt: leider gibt es Probleme mit der Konfiguration, die ausgewählte CPU unterstützt nur 16 PCI Lanes, mit der Grafikkarte und der M2 SSD kommen wir aber auf 32 PCI Lanes. Was hab ich falsch konfiguriert? Ich hab den gleichen Prozessor, die gleiche Grafikkarte und eine ähnliche M2 SSD wie beim PCGH-Enthusiast-PC verwendet. 

Intel® Core™ i7-9700K
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 GAMING X TRIO
SanDisk Extreme PRO 500 GB, Solid State Drive


----------



## kleinerEisbär (27. November 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



bogus2k schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir basierend auf dem PCGH-Enthusiast-PC einen Rechner bei Alternate zusammenstellen. Alternate schreibt mir jetzt: leider gibt es Probleme mit der Konfiguration, die ausgewählte CPU unterstützt nur 16 PCI Lanes, mit der Grafikkarte und der M2 SSD kommen wir aber auf 32 PCI Lanes. Was hab ich falsch konfiguriert? Ich hab den gleichen Prozessor, die gleiche Grafikkarte und eine ähnliche M2 SSD wie beim PCGH-Enthusiast-PC verwendet.
> 
> Intel® Core™ i7-9700K
> MSI GeForce RTX 2080 GAMING X TRIO
> SanDisk Extreme PRO 500 GB, Solid State Drive



Hö?
Das kommt halt darauf an wo Du die M.2 einsteckst.

Du steckst sie in einen PCIe-Slot: Die Lanes kommen von der CPU, Grafikkarte bekommt weniger Lanes
Du steckst sie in einen M.2-Slot auf dem Mainboard: Die Lanes kommen vom PCH, die Grafikkarte behält ihre 16 Lanes.


----------



## PAPERBOT (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Zwei Fragen zum Ultimate PC
1. Ist das normal dass der PC beim starten jedes mal quasi zwei mal startet nachdem man ihn vom Strom genommen hat? Startet, Netztteil geht aus, startet und fährt normal hoch?
2. Ist das gewollt dass der RAM Takt auf 2666 und nicht mit 3000 läuft?


----------



## kleinerEisbär (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PAPERBOT schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zum Ultimate PC
> 1. Ist das normal dass der PC beim starten jedes mal quasi zwei mal startet nachdem man ihn vom Strom genommen hat? Startet, Netztteil geht aus, startet und fährt normal hoch?
> 2. Ist das gewollt dass der RAM Takt auf 2666 und nicht mit 3000 läuft?



Nein & Nein. 
Man hilft wo man kann.


----------



## PAPERBOT (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Nein & Nein.
> Man hilft wo man kann.



Danke dir, dann werde ich wohl am Abend noch mal bei alternate anrufen müssen ...nachdem man mir schon einen PC mit ner defekten 2080Ti geschickt hat...
Eigentlich stand jetzt nur die Grafikkarte zum Austausch aber beim vorbereiten sind mir die zwei Sachen jetzt auch noch aufgefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PAPERBOT schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zum Ultimate PC
> 1. Ist das normal dass der PC beim starten jedes mal quasi zwei mal startet nachdem man ihn vom Strom genommen hat? Startet, Netztteil geht aus, startet und fährt normal hoch?
> 2. Ist das gewollt dass der RAM Takt auf 2666 und nicht mit 3000 läuft?



1) Ja das ist bei diesem PC normal, habe ich in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr Modellen, weiß aber auch nicht genau woran das liegt.
2) Auch die 2666 sind normal, Alternate muss sich an die Intel-Spezifikationen halten und die liegen bei 2666. Wer möchte kann aber natürlich selbst auf eigene Gefahr 3000 aktivieren.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> 1) Ja das ist bei diesem PC normal, habe ich in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr Modellen, weiß aber auch nicht genau woran das liegt.
> 2) Auch die 2666 sind normal, Alternate muss sich an die Intel-Spezifikationen halten und die liegen bei 2666. Wer möchte kann aber natürlich selbst auf eigene Gefahr 3000 aktivieren.



1. Seit wann ist das denn normal? Wenn ich einem Kunden einen solchen PC liefern würde, würde er mich anrufen und mir sagen, dass damit was nicht stimmt & von mir verlangen das zu reparieren. 
2. Naja, wenn Alternate aber explizit mit 3000MHz wirbt, dann muss das auch entsprechend vorkonfiguriert sein.


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> 1) Ja das ist bei diesem PC normal, habe ich in letzter Zeit bei immer mehr Modellen, weiß aber auch nicht genau woran das liegt.
> 2) Auch die 2666 sind normal, Alternate muss sich an die Intel-Spezifikationen halten und die liegen bei 2666. Wer möchte kann aber natürlich selbst auf eigene Gefahr 3000 aktivieren.



Ok wenn 2 mal hochfahren beim anmachen normal ist dann warte ich lieber oder hol mir woanders einen PC der direkt hochfährt. 
Jetzt mal im Ernst der wird doch von Profis zusammengebaut bzw. konfiguriert ? Kauf ich eben doch wieder Teile und mach es selber.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Dipsy2.0 schrieb:


> Ok wenn 2 mal hochfahren beim anmachen normal ist dann warte ich lieber oder hol mir woanders einen PC der direkt hochfährt.
> Jetzt mal im Ernst der wird doch von Profis zusammengebaut bzw. konfiguriert ? Kauf ich eben doch wieder Teile und mach es selber.



Kannst du machen, dann kaufe aber bitte nicht diesen Prozessor bzw. dieses Mainboard, sonst hast du das gleiche "Problem".


----------



## kleinerEisbär (13. März 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Finde ich irgendwo noch die damaligen Grafiken & den Preis & die Ausstattung für folgendes Modell: pcgh 980ti v2 hat wohl einen 5820k & 32gb ram mit ner 3TB HDD & 500GB SSD :thinking:


----------



## shaboo (5. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Wieso wird der Ultimate eigentlich - trotz fallender SSD- und RAM-Preise - derzeit immer teurer? Hat der nicht vor Kurzem noch 3349 gekostet? Dann wurde er auf 3499 und jetzt sogar auf 3699 erhöht ...


----------



## Siak (9. April 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



shaboo schrieb:


> Wieso wird der Ultimate eigentlich - trotz fallender SSD- und RAM-Preise - derzeit immer teurer? Hat der nicht vor Kurzem noch 3349 gekostet? Dann wurde er auf 3499 und jetzt sogar auf 3699 erhöht ...



Es wird eine andere Grafikkarte verbaut. Womöglich ist die für den Preisanstieg  verantwortlich, wenn sie denn entsprechend höherwertig ist als die vorherige.
Was mich in dem Zusammenhang viel mehr wundert, es wurde eine Schlüsselkomponente wie die Grafikkarte geändert, aber alle Leistungsdaten sind exakt so wie zuvor. Das kann ja eigentlich unmöglich sein. Und falls das nicht nur ein Missverständnis ist, erschüttert es die Glaubwürdigkeit der Leistungsdaten grundsätzlich.


----------



## Henk3000 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Kann es sein, dass es sich beim Budget PC um einen Preisfehler handelt? Er dürfte eigentlich nicht mehr als 600€ kosten.


----------



## Rattan (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Hast du mal auf das Erstellungsdatum des Threads geschaut ?


----------



## schmiddi2106 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



Rattan schrieb:


> Hast du mal auf das Erstellungsdatum des Threads geschaut ?


Hast du mal auf den Link im Eröffnungspost geklickt?
Die Mühle ist echt maßlos überteuert... Hardware kostet zwischen 550 und 600€ im Einzelhandel. 800€ im Verkauf wären mMn das höchste der Gefühle


----------



## Waupee (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mhm gab doch noch vor ner weile nen Performance mit ner RX 5700 XT wieso ist der raus und nur einer mit ner 2700S drin, mein Bruder braucht dringend nen neuen Rechner will den Komplett haben 

aber mit ner Radeon drin.

Muß ich wohl dann doch das ganze über den Konfigurator selber machen traurig


----------



## DasTier81 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Finds persönlich nicht schlimm wenn man  Geld verdienen will, möchte glaub ich jeder aber 700€ ~ für den Enthusiasten  draufzahlen im Gegensatz zum einzelkauf der Komponenten und dann selbst verbauen ist schon etwas happig.


----------



## usernamepleasehere (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



DasTier81 schrieb:


> Finds persönlich nicht schlimm wenn man  Geld verdienen will, möchte glaub ich jeder aber 700€ ~ für den Enthusiasten  draufzahlen im Gegensatz zum einzelkauf der Komponenten und dann selbst verbauen ist schon etwas happig.



Bin immer noch der Meinung, ein Komplett-PC darf nicht mehr kosten als die Komponenten einzeln im Einzelhandel.  
Das ist absolut lächerlich und nicht nachvollziehbar


----------



## dok81 (29. März 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

hmm, zusätzliche Kosten zählst du aber nicht? (wie Mietkosten, Gehalt, Steuer usw.) 
Ist doch lächerliches Argument.


----------



## fuddles (4. April 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



usernamepleasehere schrieb:


> Bin immer noch der Meinung, ein Komplett-PC darf nicht mehr kosten als die Komponenten einzeln im Einzelhandel.
> Das ist absolut lächerlich und nicht nachvollziehbar



Ich bin der Meinung Zusammenbau und Installation kostet Arbeitskraft und die eben Geld, ebenso Zeit, die im Geschäftsleben Geld kostet. Wieso soll ein Komplett PC genauso teuer sein wie Einzelteile? Das ist absurd. Aber der Aufschlag sollte moderat sein. 50-100€ maximal.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (4. April 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



fuddles schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung Zusammenbau und Installation kostet Arbeitskraft und die eben Geld, ebenso Zeit, die im Geschäftsleben Geld kostet. Wieso soll ein Komplett PC genauso teuer sein wie Einzelteile? Das ist absurd. Aber der Aufschlag sollte moderat sein. 50-100€ maximal.


Mengen- und insbesondere Massenrabatte kommen da aber noch nicht zum Tragen, genau wie Automatisierung. Sprich, die Komplettsysteme der wirklich großen Hersteller sind gegenüber den kleineren Shops besonders überteuert.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. April 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Mann muss bedenken, dass Alternate für Komplett-PCs auch Abgaben zahlen muss, die sind nicht zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Painkiller (7. April 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

Evtl. eine Idee für den nächsten PCGH-PC (AMD Ryzen 4000 & Intel Pendant):

Wie wäre es mit einer PCGH Community Edition? Also ein PC der von der Community konfiguriert wurde. Wir haben im Konfig-Unterforum ein paar richtig fitte Leute. Wenn man die mit dazu holt, sowie die Community über die verbaute Hardware, Gimmicks, RGB, Software etc. abstimmen lässt, kommt sicher ein tolles Produkt heraus. Zumindest wäre es doch einen Versuch wert, oder?


----------



## RyzA (7. April 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*

@Painkiller: Das ist eine sehr gute Idee!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. April 2020)

*AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Evtl. eine Idee für den nächsten PCGH-PC (AMD Ryzen 4000 & Intel Pendant):
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer PCGH Community Edition? Also ein PC der von der Community konfiguriert wurde. Wir haben im Konfig-Unterforum ein paar richtig fitte Leute. Wenn man die mit dazu holt, sowie die Community über die verbaute Hardware, Gimmicks, RGB, Software etc. abstimmen lässt, kommt sicher ein tolles Produkt heraus. Zumindest wäre es doch einen Versuch wert, oder?



Sowas hatten wir sogar schon mal, finde die Idee aber gut und das können wir gerne noch mal wieder machen.


----------



## dw71 (18. Juli 2020)

Ich finde die Preise für die PCGH-PCs sehr teuer.

Um 1.069 Euro für den PC mit Ryzen5 2600 und RX 580 Grafikkarte bekommt man doch schon einen PC mit Ryzen5 3600 sowie einer 5700XT-Grafikkarte?!?


----------



## shaboo (18. Juli 2020)

dw71 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Preise für die PCGH-PCs sehr teuer.
> 
> Um 1.069 Euro für den PC mit Ryzen5 2600 und RX 580 Grafikkarte bekommt man doch schon einen PC mit Ryzen5 3600 sowie einer 5700XT-Grafikkarte?!?


Ja, im Selbstbau vielleicht ...  Oder hast Du dazu auch einen passenden Link zu einem Komplettrechner?


----------



## Nebulus07 (27. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Evtl. eine Idee für den nächsten PCGH-PC (AMD Ryzen 4000 & Intel Pendant):
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer PCGH Community Edition? Also ein PC der von der Community konfiguriert wurde. Wir haben im Konfig-Unterforum ein paar richtig fitte Leute. Wenn man die mit dazu holt, sowie die Community über die verbaute Hardware, Gimmicks, RGB, Software etc. abstimmen lässt, kommt sicher ein tolles Produkt heraus. Zumindest wäre es doch einen Versuch wert, oder?



Coole Idee... Mit Abstimmung zu einzelnen Komponenten, das könnte ein Lustiges Projekt werden...


----------



## Nebulus07 (27. Juli 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ja, im Selbstbau vielleicht ...  Oder hast Du dazu auch einen passenden Link zu einem Komplettrechner?



Ich finde die Rechner leider auch nicht angemessen... Wenn man sich das teuerste Modell für 4500 Euro anschaut, dann muß ich mich fragen, ob da wirklich eine Festplatte verbaut sein muß! Und keine Wasserkühlung? Bei soviel Geld erwarte ich von allem das Beste...


----------



## shaboo (2. August 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rechner leider auch nicht angemessen...


Das steht Dir vollkommen frei. Du musst den Rechner weder kaufen noch dessen Preis angemessen finden. Dieser ständige Vergleich mit Selbstbaupreisen ist trotzdem an Sinnlosigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Ein Komplettrechner ist nun mal kein Eigenbaurechner. Punkt. Da gibt's auch nichts zu diskutieren und wer Prädikate wie "günstig" oder "teuer" verteilt, der tue das dementsprechend bitte nicht, indem er Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht. Einen vergleichbaren Rechner wie den PCGH-PC für 4500 Euro wirst Du bei jedem vergleichbar seriösen Händler auch nicht viel billiger bekommen. Klar, der eine oder andere Euro mag da noch drin sein, aber ganz sicher nichts Dramatisches.

Dass der gefühlte Unterschied zwischen Fertigrechner und Eigenbau in Enthusiastenforen wie diesen praktisch komplett verschwindet, liegt halt daran, dass viele hier nicht nur dazu in der Lage sind, einen Rechner selber zusammenzubauen, sondern sogar auch noch Spaß daran haben, aber das ist halt auch das genaue Gegenteil von der Zielgruppe dieser Rechner. Im Übrigen ist es etwas völlig Anderes, ob ich mal eben einen Rechner für mich oder einen Bekannten zusammenbaue - und dabei dann eben nur die Materialkosten und keine Arbeitszeit kalkuliere - oder ob ich damit ein Geschäft betreibe, mit dem ich mich und meine Familie ernähren muss. Ich bin gespannt, welche Preise die ganzen Oberschlaumeier hier selber nehmen würden, wenn sie in dieser Situation wären. Sollte eigentlich einleuchten, aber anscheinend ist der Horizont vieler wohl zu beschränkt, um sich von der Fixierung auf die reine Konsumentensicht mal für einen Augenblick zu lösen.

Stell Dir mal vor, Du begäbest Dich in ein Forum für Autoliebhaber und -bastler und müsstest Dir da ständig anhören, dass Werkstätten generell völlig überteuert wären, dass jeder ein Volltrottel sein muss, der da sein Auto reparieren lässt und dass es doch viel billiger wäre, sich die Ersatzteile einfach selbst zu kaufen und sich für einen Tag eine Werkstatt mit Hebebühne zu mieten. In einer solchen Situation zu verstehen, dass nicht jeder die Zeit und/oder die Lust und/oder die nötigen Fähigkeiten dazu besitzt, würde den meisten im PCGH-Forum vermutlich sehr leicht fallen. An der Transferleistung, dass es mit PCs vielen genauso geht, scheitert's dann aber leider ...


----------



## Kondar (2. August 2020)

Als Privat Person zahlt man auch ganz andere Preise für die Komponenten als z.B. Alternate.
Wer keine Lust hat sich ein Fertig PC zu kaufen soll eben basteln oder jemanden bezahlen der es für einem tut.


----------



## glatt_rasiert (9. August 2020)

Ne da baue ich mir meinen Rechner lieber selbst, ist ja wie Lego


----------



## Worf6666 (18. Oktober 2020)

Ab wann kann man denn neuen Rechner mit NVidia RTX 3080 GPUs rechnen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Oktober 2020)

Worf6666 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn neuen Rechner mit NVidia RTX 3080 GPUs rechnen?


Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, da es aktuell keine Aussicht auf Ware gibt und sich sogar Nvidia zu dem Thema geäußert hat, kann es im schlimmsten Fall Monate dauern.


----------



## SoldierShredder (28. Oktober 2020)

Worf6666 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn neuen Rechner mit NVidia RTX 3080 GPUs rechnen?


Hm. Frühjahr 2021, wenn du jetzt bereits vorbestellst? Schätzomativ.

Daher finde ich euren heutigen Eintrag in den News bisschen sinnfrei, nix für ungut. RTX 3er Serie noch immer vergriffen/nicht vorhanden, AMDs Zen 3 steht vor der Haustür (ich schreibt das selber als Con-Punkt zu all euren Konfigurationen sogar dazu) - wozu das heute anführen?


----------



## Worf6666 (28. Oktober 2020)

Immerhin kann man ihn seit letzter Woche vorbestellen, was ich auch getan habe.
Allerdings wird der Termin jeden Tag um einen Tag nach hinten verschoben.
Wenn es keine Ware gibt, dann gibt es halt keine. Da kann man nichts machen, außer geduldig warten


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann nur soviel sagen, wir haben Ware für den PC mit der RTX 3070  Den wird es also sehr bald geben.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (28. Oktober 2020)

Sehr schönes Angebot von auch. Ich hätte aber ein bischen mehr Abwechslung bei der einen oder anderen Komponente. Nicht jeder mag beQuiet und hätte da lieber eine Alternative (Lüfter z.B. von Noctua, PSU von Seasonic, etc.). Wenn man die PCs dann dem entsprechend anpassen könnte, wäre das schön, aber vermutlich zu viel Arbeit für euch. Ist sowas geplant? Alternate hat ja einen Konfigurator. Oder muss man sich das selber zusammen suchen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Oktober 2020)

BrollyLSSJ schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Angebot von auch. Ich hätte aber ein bischen mehr Abwechslung bei der einen oder anderen Komponente. Nicht jeder mag beQuiet und hätte da lieber eine Alternative (Lüfter z.B. von Noctua, PSU von Seasonic, etc.). Wenn man die PCs dann dem entsprechend anpassen könnte, wäre das schön, aber vermutlich zu viel Arbeit für euch. Ist sowas geplant? Alternate hat ja einen Konfigurator. Oder muss man sich das selber zusammen suchen?


Wir haben natürlich gegenüber Alternate auch schon den Wunsch geäußert, dass unsere Rechner für den Endkunden konfigurierbar sind, aber dieses Feature steht uns leider nicht zur Verfügung. 

Übrigens ist es nicht so, dass es gar keine RTX-3080-Karten bis nächstes Jahr gibt, die Händler erhalten wöchentlich neue Ware. Diese geht aber direkt an Vorbesteller, so tauchen die Produkte nie als lagernd auf. Es sieht aber für den Endkunden natürlich so aus, als gebe es überhaupt keine Ware.


----------



## BrollyLSSJ (29. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Auskunft. War halt eine generelle Idee von mir. Dann muss man halt zwei Tabs offen haben: Eines mit eurem System und das andere mit dem Konfigurator.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich kann nur soviel sagen, wir haben Ware für den PC mit der RTX 3070  Den wird es also sehr bald geben.


Eine 3070? Wert soll denn sowas noch kaufen?
Wie wäre es mit einer 6800 oder XT?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine 3070? Wert soll denn sowas noch kaufen?
> Wie wäre es mit einer 6800 oder XT?


Glaube mir, die Karte wird heute nicht als Ladenhüter da stehen, sondern wird ausverkauft sein.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Glaube mir, die Karte wird heute nicht als Ladenhüter da stehen, sondern wird ausverkauft sein.


Das weiß ich -- leider.
Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn man Nvidia mal unter Druck setzt und die Produkte nicht kauft.
8GB Vram.  Das hatte AMD schon bei der RX390.
Und Nvidia serviert schon wieder nur 8Gb. Das hatte die 1070 schon.
Traurig.

Daher hatte ich gehofft, dass ihr die 3070 einfach ignoriert.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2020)

In absehbarer Zeit gibts doch bestimmt auch den "PCGH PC" _Team RED_-Edition 
Macht uns auch das leben in den Komplett-PC-Kaufberatungs-threads einfacher, nur den Link dazu reinklatschen.
Dann setzen die anderen PCs schnell _grünen_ Schimmel an


----------



## Worf6666 (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich will aus Prinzip nix _rotes_ sondern nur _grün _
Ist halt eine Glaubenssache.

(schlimm genug, dass ich schon keinen Intel-Prozessor angeboten bekomme)


----------



## Darkyzocker (31. Oktober 2020)

Aus demn Grund das ich eine GTX 1070 schon habe mit 8 GB werde ich auch die RTX 3070 mit 8 GB ignorieren habe auf die 16 GB Variante gehofft aber ist nicht so schlimm werde sowiso noch mit neuen PC kauf warten bis DDR 5 drausen sein wird warte ich auf die nächste Grafikkarte Genaration


----------



## BxBender (31. Oktober 2020)

Wer mischt denn einen 5800X mit einer 3070 aber dann einen 3700X mit einer 3080?
Denke da ist ein fehler drin, oder?
Vor allem, warum sollte nur der günstigste PC den neuen Prozessor bekommen (wann kommt der überhaupt offiziell im Laden an???) , alle anderen aber nur die alte Produktlinie fahren?


No1-Obaruler schrieb:


> *AW: PCGH.de: Der offizielle PCGH-PC ist ab sofort verfügbar*
> 
> Das neue Foren-System ist mal so ziemlich Kernschrott, mich haben die Herren damit wohl verloren, ich kann mit dem neuen Forum einfach nix anfangen ... echt schade !


Was hast du denn gegen das Forum hier? Finde es eigentlich sehr gut und auch recht schick.


----------



## Chronik (29. November 2020)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu den PCGH-PCs (mehrzahl), warum verbaut ihr in euren PCs keinen BD-Brenner mehr?

Und könnte ich meinen BD-Brenner aus meinem PC ausbauen und in so einen neuen Einbauen ohne das ich Probleme mit dem Netzteil oder Probleme mit Alternate bekomme, die ja sagen könnten der PC ist wegen dem zusätlichen BD-Laufwerk kaputt gegangen?!


----------



## Siak (17. Dezember 2020)

Beim Professional-PC wurden im Vergleich zur letzten Ausgabe Grafikkarte, Mainboard und Netzteil getauscht. Ich finde das sollte Anlass genug sein auch die Leistungsdaten neu zu erfassen. Diese sind jedoch noch exakt die des Rechners mit den ursprünglichen Komponenten.

Das finde ich eher suboptimal. Wenn man schon Leistungsdaten aufführt - was ich der Vergleichbarkeit wegen durchaus zu schätzen weiß - sollten diese aber auch mit dem angegebenen Komponenten gemessen worden sein.


----------



## Worf6666 (1. Januar 2021)

Wann kann man mit einem PC rechnen?
Seit 2 Monaten nur "Liefertermin unbekannt" ist extrem unbefriedigend.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (2. Januar 2021)

Zum Glück habe ich mir meinen neuen PC schon selbst zusammengebaut.  Warte nur noch auf die 3080ti und dann bin ich mal wieder 2 - 3 Jahre gerüstet.


----------



## Chronik (3. Januar 2021)

Hey hey,

ich habe mal paar Fragen, zu dem Prozessor(en) bzw. Alternate-PCs: warum verbaut PCGH bzw. Alternate einen Ryzen 9 5900 und kein Intel mehr? Und wie siehst mit einem BD-Brenner aus oder wenigstens einen CD-Brenner? Nicht mal im "Professional-PC" ist ein Brenner verbaut! Oder kann man den einfach nachrüsten? Also das ich aus mein jetztigen PCGH-PC, den BD-Brenner ausbaue und den BD-Brenner in einen/den neuen PCGH-PC einbaue! Oder gibt es dann mit der Garantie probleme? Weil so ein Brenner brauch ja auch Watt und wenn das Netzteil schon ausgelastet ist ..., nicht das mir dann seitens Alternate gesagt wird: Du hattest ein BD-Brenner angeschlossen, selber schuld! KEINE GARANTIE ...

Und macht ihr (also PCGH) noch PC mit einer Geforce 3080Ti Graka?

Und auch hier, an alle Gesundes Neues Jahr


----------



## Mahoy (3. Januar 2021)

Chronik schrieb:


> ich habe mal paar Fragen, zu dem Prozessor(en) bzw. Alternate-PCs: warum verbaut PCGH bzw. Alternate einen Ryzen 9 5900 und kein Intel mehr?


Weil AMD derzeit die bessere Technik bietet. Egal ob  Spiele oder gemischte Anwendungen, der 5900X führt die Liste an und wird nur vom 5950X übertroffen, wobei da Mehrkosten auf Aufpreis (für Gamer) nicht mehr im Verhältnis stehen.



Chronik schrieb:


> Und wie siehst mit einem BD-Brenner aus oder wenigstens einen CD-Brenner? Nicht mal im "Professional-PC" ist ein Brenner verbaut! Oder kann man den einfach nachrüsten? Also das ich aus mein jetztigen PCGH-PC, den BD-Brenner ausbaue und den BD-Brenner in einen/den neuen PCGH-PC einbaue! Oder gibt es dann mit der Garantie probleme? Weil so ein Brenner brauch ja auch Watt und wenn das Netzteil schon ausgelastet ist ..., nicht das mir dann seitens Alternate gesagt wird: Du hattest ein BD-Brenner angeschlossen, selber schuld! KEINE GARANTIE ...


Wenn der Rechner einen freien 5.25"-Laufwerksschacht hat, kann/darf man auch ein 5.25"-Laufwerk nachrüsten. 

Die paar Watt, die sich so ein Brenner genehmigt, merkt ein gescheites Netzteil gar nicht.


----------



## Chronik (3. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn der Rechner einen freien 5.25"-Laufwerksschacht hat, kann/darf man auch ein 5.25"-Laufwerk nachrüsten.
> 
> Die paar Watt, die sich so ein Brenner genehmigt, merkt ein gescheites Netzteil gar nicht.


Ja hast recht ich habe ja kein Brenner laufen wärend ich zogge, ist ja heutzutage alles bloß noch digital bzw. auf Plattformen sprich Steam, Origin, GOG oder meinet wegen auch EGS (Epic Games Store)!


----------



## Chronik (18. Januar 2021)

Guten Abend,

ich hätte da mal noch frage zu den Preis/Preisen!

Werden die wieder angepasst wenn wieder genügend Hardware (also CPU, Graka), auf den Markt ist?

Noch ein Wort zu euren neuen "Aktions-PC": Soll wohl ein Scherz sein(?) ein PC bloß mit einer 1TB großen SSD zu präsentieren (ich brauch halt ein Datengrab für meine anderen Mist) bzw. bauen zu lassen und dann noch zu den Preis (siehe meinen zweiten Satz/Abschnitt!). Naja jedem das seine ...


----------



## Steffmann45 (23. Februar 2021)

?? Wer hält Dich davon ab, dein eigenes Ding zu machen ?


----------



## bloodhound01 (14. April 2021)

Die 5900x/3080 kombi sieht jetzt gar nicht so schlecht auf


----------



## Worf6666 (15. April 2021)

bloodhound01 schrieb:


> Die 5900x/3080 kombi sieht jetzt gar nicht so schlecht auf


Ja, und auch schon wieder nicht mehr lieferbar. Für ca. 24 Std. war der Rechner bestellbar und danach das "_Artikel kann derzeit nicht gekauft werden_".


----------



## Chronik (27. April 2021)

Kommt bei euch auch eine "leere" Alternate Seite wenn ihr den Link in der pdf folgt?
Naja nicht ganz leer, das steht drin:


> Der Artikel ist zur Zeit leider nicht verfügbar.​Sollten Sie Interesse an einem Alternativprodukt haben, können Sie sich zur Beratung an unser Call-Center-Team wenden.
> Rufnummer: +49 (0) 6403 - 90 50 40



ohne ein Bild, keine Details zu gucken. Aber ganz normaler Alternate Kopf- und Fußtext! Merkwürdig ...

Oder heißt das, das die Produktion eingestellt wurde?


----------



## Chronik (28. April 2021)

Chronik schrieb:


> Kommt bei euch auch eine "leere" Alternate Seite wenn ihr den Link in der pdf folgt?
> Naja nicht ganz leer, das steht drin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Also anscheinend war das gestern abend ein Fehler, weil heute läd die Seite ganz normal?! Sagt mal kann man bei Alternate nicht irgendwie vorbestellen, naja evtl. wisst ihr dazu was? Weil ich bezweilfel das ich irgendwie an den PC rankomme, in der Woche bin ich Arbeiten und am WE schlafe ich gerne aus! Gut nicht bis Mittag aber schon bis 9:00 oder 9:30 Uhr und ab mittag mach ich dann den PC erst an!


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2021)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Coole Idee... Mit Abstimmung zu einzelnen Komponenten, das könnte ein Lustiges Projekt werden...


eher net

Wenn dann bitte eine Performance-Variante mit dem sinnvollsten P/L und mirwegen eine BlingBling-Variante() mit sauteurem
 Schnickschnack. Gerade bei Lüftern und AiOs gibts kaum ein Limit.
(relativ aktuell wäre dann die TOXIC@ARGB oder auch sehr gute Gehäuselüfter wie Alphacool Rise Aurora140ARGB)
--> Problem wird dann eher, die Frage, kann Dubaro oder Alternate überhaupt die Komponenten bereitsstellen.
_(gerade bei Ram ist die Auswahl oft zu eingeschränkt)_


----------



## Chronik (10. Februar 2022)

Guten Tag,

würdet Ihr eher bei Alternate oder Dubaro einen Komplett-PC bestellen? Ich frage weil ich schon so einige schlechte Kommentare über/von Dubaro gehört/gelesen habe, wie z.B. falscher PC geliefert, falsch zusammen gebauter PC oder trotz richtiger Konfiguration falscher PC geliefert und dann erst das gerenne (nach dem Geld oder dem richtigen PC), schlampiges Kabelmanagement im inneren.

Ich bin eig. ein PCGH PC besteller allerdings installieren die jetzt Win 11 vor! Und ich weiß nicht wie weit man Windows 11  schon konfigurieren kann. Aber halt leider nur einen schnelle SSD, bei Dubaro kann man sich ja zwei SSDs einbauen lassen (Wer will kann sich dann noch ein zwei Datengräber names HDD reinbauen lassen)! Zumal ich mit der RAM Auswahl bei Dubaro nicht ganz zufrieden bin. Ich will mir ein PC mit einer Ryzen-CPU und B550 Board holen, ja die gibts, allerdings haben die 8 B550 Boards,  die nicht alle RGB free sind, und da ich mir eh geschlossenes System kaufen will wozu dann RGB? Nun gut zurück zum RAM, ich soll aufpassen und nach der "QVL"  List (Danke dafür an LarryMcFly!) schauen ob der RAM den ich haben will auch mit drin steht. Nun eig. wollte ich einen G.Skill Ram mit 32 GB (auch hier ohne RGB (oder deaktivierbaren RGBs!!!), mit 3600 MHz. Nun nach der "QVL" List, frisst das Board keinen einzigen G.Skill RAM (mit 3600 Mhz), den Dubaro auch verkauft/verbaut! Leider muss ich nach den Timings (also CL, tRCD, tRP und tRAS) schauen (weil Dubaro es nicht hin bekommt die "Module P/N nummern" irgendwo anzugeben, ich habe halt versucht über Alternate die "Module P/N nummern" also die Timings darüber rauszufinden, ja und danach passt halt keiner!

Ich bin eig. zufrieden mit PCGH-PCs, also Alternate-PCs und würde da auch gerne wieder besteller (ich will halt bloß noch kein Windows 11 [PCGH habt ihr was damit zu tun?]), bei wenn würdet ihr einen niegelnagel neuen PC kaufen?
Kann man den nachfragen bei Alternate ob Sie einen helfen können und statt Win 11, Win 10 draufmachen/vorinstallieren oder die Install-Disc mit ins Paket packen?


----------



## shaboo (12. Februar 2022)

Chronik schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ....


Ich denke, was Qualität und Service angeht, ist Alternate schon keine schlechte Wahl, sofern man eben bereit ist, die entsprechenden Preise zu bezahlen.

Wie zuletzt schon mehrfach in diversen Threads gepostet wurde, ist die Frecheit bei den PCGH-PCs einfach - zumindest aktuell - die, dass ein absolut identischer, bei Alternate von Hand konfigurierter PC teils mehrere Hundert Euro billiger ist und das geht einfach mal gar nicht!   

Wenn du gerne bei Alternate kaufen willst, ist die Lösung für dich einfach: Schnapp dir den Alternate-Konfigurator, stelle dir dort - gegebenenfalls mit Unterstützung der Experten in den entsprechenden Foren bei PCGH oder Computerbase - deinen absoluten Wunschrechner zusammen und du hast im Vergleich zu den PCGH-Rechnern nicht nur einen komplett maßgeschneiderten Rechner, sondern sparst obendrein auch noch Kohle:






						PC-Konfigurator - jetzt PC zusammenstellen | ALTERNATE
					

Der PC Konfigurator von ALTERNATE » Ganz einfach PC zusammenstellen ➜ Innerhalb weniger Minuten ➜ Schneller Versand » Jetzt PC konfigurieren




					www.alternate.de
				









						Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung
					

Kaufberatung für Komplett-PCs/Zusammenstellungen aus Einzelteilen




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				












						Desktop-Computer: Kaufberatung
					

Für die Beratung eigener Zusammenstellungen oder fertiger Komplettsysteme




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (15. Februar 2022)

Chronik schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> würdet Ihr eher bei Alternate oder Dubaro einen Komplett-PC bestellen? Ich frage weil ich schon so einige schlechte Kommentare über/von Dubaro gehört/gelesen habe, wie z.B. falscher PC geliefert, falsch zusammen gebauter PC oder trotz richtiger Konfiguration falscher PC geliefert und dann erst das gerenne (nach dem Geld oder dem richtigen PC), schlampiges Kabelmanagement im inneren.
> 
> ...



Bei den Alternate PCGH-PCs kannst du Windows 11 leider nicht abwählen, das ist jetzt einfach der Standard. Bei Dubaro kannst du den PC auch ohne Windows kaufen. Bzgl. Dubaro musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, sollte es dennoch Probleme geben, kannst du dich gerne auch direkt an mich wenden, ich habe den direkten Draht zum Dubaro-Geschäftsführer. Schau dir einfach mal diese Übersicht an: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-ratgeber-pcs/


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2022)

"Im 3D Mark Fire Strike Ultra erreicht der Gaming-PC@3070Ti für rund 2.500 Euro 9.589 Punkte. Zum Vergleich: Ein etwa 1.300 Euro teurer Spiele-PC mit dem Ryzen 9 5950X und der Geforce RTX 3080 Ti ist mit 12.450 Punkten um 30 Prozent schneller."

Ich weiss net, ob Das gerade die ideale Werbung für die 3080Ti ist, ne 6900XTXH@h2o (mind. Eiswolf2) macht da evtl. mehr Sinn.
(ne Ti hat sicher auch OCing-Potential, aber net so krass)

btw.
Anstatt der 3070Ti bekommt für deutlich weniger Geld schon ne Config mit 6800XT.


----------



## Axel12 (26. Februar 2022)

Ich werde auf neuen PC nebst neuer Grafikkarte verzichten!
Ich spare lieber auf Gas, Lebensmittel und Benzin.


----------



## RX480 (20. März 2022)

Aktuell, falls man nen R5 3600 mit PCiE 4.0 hat, kann man relativ preiswert im Mindstar ne Einsteigergraka bekommen.
(mit i3 12100 natürlich auch als Neu-PC sinnvoll)

Geizhals weiss leider NIX von den Mindstar-Angeboten! (... insofern ist meine Liste net das Preiswerteste)


----------



## RX480 (21. März 2022)

btw.
Als Bausatz@Dubaro kann man auch leicht unter der magischen Grenze von 999€ bleiben:
_(falls man die 29€ sparen will und/oder eeh noch eigene vorh. Lüfter+SSD´s etc. einbaut)_


----------



## RX480 (12. Juni 2022)

today
selbst bei D zusammenstellen, ... spassenshalber für 1.503€:
_(weiss gar net, wie gut der boxed Kühler vom 5600 ist, ... aber net Jeder muss OCen, ... oder man hat noch nen vorh. Kühler)_


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (3. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube bei den Updates der Konfigurationsempfehlungen hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. 

Dort wird bei dem 1100€ PC ein 12400F empfohlen. So weit so gut. Dann springen wir zum 1500€ PC: Bei AMD ist ein ~300€ teurer 5700X die Empfehlung, beim Intel der 12400F. Sollte das nicht eher ein 12600K/KF sein?


----------



## tribberdibber (16. August 2022)

Eigentlich wollte ich noch 1-3 Jahre warten bis ich meinen 5 Jahren alten PC ersetzte.
Aber dank des Taiwan Konflikts muss Ich wohl in der Annahme das China eine Invasion beginnt was zu höheren Preisen führt jetzt schon mit dem Ersetzen beginnen.
Diesen 1.500-Euro-Gaming-PC würde ich schon gerne etwas ander Konfigurieren.
Das Gehäuse sollte einen Schacht für ein Stinknormales DVD-Laufwerk haben und oben keine Lüfterschlitze haben.
Die Grafikkarte würde ich gerne gegen eine die zumindest DVI hat um mir nicht extra einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen.
Desweitern will ich meine PNY XLR8 CS3030 1TB, M.2 und meinen Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm in den neuen weiterverwenden weil ich beides erst 2021 eingebaut hab.
Als BS Win10
Gibs da Entsprechende Konfigs?


----------



## shaboo (27. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich noch 1-3 Jahre warten bis ich meinen 5 Jahren alten PC ersetzte.
> Aber dank des Taiwan Konflikts muss Ich wohl in der Annahme das China eine Invasion beginnt was zu höheren Preisen führt jetzt schon mit dem Ersetzen beginnen.


Naja, wenn man sich von solchen Ängsten leiten lässt, müsste man wahrscheinlich jährlich einen neuen PC kaufen.

Der Pelosi-Besuch in Taiwan war Säbelrasseln und die Militärmanöver der Chinesen waren es auch, aber ich glaube kaum, dass da auf irgendeiner Seite derzeit großartiges Interesse an einer Eskalation besteht. Erstens ist die ganze Welt - inklusive den USA und China - von Taiwans Halbleitern abhängig und zweitens wird man wohl kaum - ohne allzu große Not - einen zweiten großen Krisenherd parallel zur Ukraine aufmachen wollen.

Mein Rechner wird nächsten Monat zehn Jahre alt, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall auf Lovelace warten. Klar kann es - unabhängig von Taiwan - zu Beginn schlecht mit Preisen und Verfügbarkeit aussehen, aber das ist dann halt persönliches Lebenspech ...


----------



## Chronik (28. August 2022)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage (aber ich weiß nich ob ich dafür lieber ins Forum gehn soll/muss?)!

Was haltet ihr eig. von Win11? Nun ich bin auch schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC, der mindestens (so ist zumindestens mein Plan), 3 - 5 Jahre laufen soll/muss!

Als allererstes es soll AM5 haben/verwenden (unter AM5 laufen), desweiterem soll er eine ASUS 3080 Ti Graka haben, das Mainboard soll auch von ASUS sein (wenn es geht soll das Mainbaord 2 HDMI Steckplätze haben [einer fürn Monitor der andere fürn TV!], oder hat die 3080 Ti 2  HDMI Steckplätze? Apropo Steckplätze empfehlt ihr eher über die Graka oder das Mainboard eine HDMI Steckplatz? Wie gesagt einer fürn Monitor, einer fürn TV! Ach und kein WIFI Mainbaord, soll heißen das ich auf Kabel setze! Das B550-F wäre da mein Wahl aber halt das AM5 macht mir da sorgen! Natürlich ein Gehäuse mit DVD-/BD-Lauwerkschlitzen wäre auch gut/optimal!
Als Platte(n), dachte ich an 2x 1TB (also einmal wo der ganze OS mist drauf ist, die andere wäre als Tageslaufwerk/Datengrab zu sehen), über die marken dachte ich ein Samsung OS Laufwerk und das Tageslaufwerk würde denke ich eine P5 von Crucial reichen?! Natürlich mussen die Platten auch im QVL stehen!!!
Nun über die Lüfter habe ich keine Ahnung was da ausreicht aber ich würde ein Scythe Mugen 5 (als PCGH Edition nehmen) oder eben ein Dark Rock 4/Pro! Als Gehäuselüfter würde ich auf Noctua setzten!?
Und wie euch evtl. schon aufgefallen ist will ich ja ein AM5 PC haben, also wird es ein Ryzen / AMD PC! Nun würde ich zu einem RYZEN 9 5900X/5950X oder zu einem Ryzen 7 5800X/3D greifen. Also zukunftsorientiert würde ich eher die 7000 Reihe von Ryzen abwarten aber so gesehen was auch schon zukunftsorientiert ist würde ich eher ein 5950X nehmen oder was meint ihr reicht ein 5800X/5800X3D für die nächsten 3 - 5 Jahre?
Beim Betriebssystem bin ich mir noch ziemlich unschlüsslig also auf jeden fall soll es eine PRO Version werden, nur ich weiß nicht welche endwerder die 10 oder die 11? Wie gut kann man den Windows 11 (Pro) inzwischen einstellen, wie siehst es da mit Acc. zwang aus oder meint ihr lieber 10 Pro kaufen und dann darauf auf 11 Upgraden?

Ich hoffe es ist nicht zu lang?


----------



## chill_eule (28. August 2022)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Frage (aber ich weiß nich ob ich dafür lieber ins Forum gehn soll/muss?)!


Alle Kommentare landen eh im Forum.

Dein Anliegen ist hier aber tatsächlich fehl am Platz...

Wünscht du eine komplette Kaufberatung, dann hier:





						Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung
					

Kaufberatung für Komplett-PCs/Zusammenstellungen aus Einzelteilen




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Vorher den hier beachten: 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/fragebogen-pc-zusammenstellen-aufruesten.541484/ 

Über Windows 11 kannst du hier sprechen:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/win11-quatsch-thread.606538/


----------



## Mintnix (30. August 2022)

404 bei Alternate-Seite zu den PCGH PCs


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. September 2022)

Mintnix schrieb:


> 404 bei Alternate-Seite zu den PCGH PCs


Danke für den Hinweis. Hier die Hintergründe dazu: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Komp...nd-konfigurierbare-pcgh-ratgeber-pcs-1398179/


----------



## NoStylist (3. Dezember 2022)

Warum ist die Seite denn immer noch nicht mit Raptor Lake & RTX 40 aktualisiert? Der alte Kram ist doch nun komplett uninteressant


----------



## Chronik (3. Dezember 2022)

Paa wer will schon Raptor Lake ..., Ryzen my favorite!!!
Nee spaß frag mich auch schon, wird aber bestimmt in den nächsten Tagen passieren!?!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Dezember 2022)

NoStylist schrieb:


> Der alte Kram ist doch nun komplett uninteressant


Sehe ich ganz anders. Dafür kann es sich aber auch OttoNormalo kaufen, wo man nicht tausend Euro zu viel zahlen muss...


----------



## NoStylist (4. Dezember 2022)

Naja, die RTX 4080 ist nun teurer als vor RTX 40 launch und kostet auch über 1000…


----------

